# House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen



## Endur (Jun 20, 2003)

House Millithor in City of the Spider Queen 
8 PCs in a Campaign in the Underdark (loosely based on the WOTC adventure City of the Spider Queen)

House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen

The following characters are based on the Menzoberranzan boxed set: 

Matron Mother Ki’Willis Millithor, Priestess of Lolth (Yasarra)

Narcelia Millithor, Elder Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Radiant)

Carcelen Millithor, Second Daughter, Priestess of Lolth (Pyrex)

Krecil Treak, House Patron, Rogue/Wizard (Raurth Snowfang)

Marckarius Millithor, Elderboy, Warrior (Whiner Knight)

Torrellan Millithor, Secondboy, Warrior/Wizard (Calim)

Quertus Millithor, House Wizard (Xael)

Dariel Kront’tane, Adopted Son, Warrior (Thels)

The OOC and Character Creation thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53525


The IC thread the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen in the playing the game forum is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053

For character background and the character sheets, see the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen thread in the Rogues Gallery forum

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53660



House Millithor
Although not on the ruling council of Menzoberanzan, many considered House Millithor an up and coming house under the leadership of Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor. 

A century ago, Matron Baenre formed a secret alliance with Matron Ki'Willis. Ki'Willis agreed to be the public organizer for a merchant company that would do business with the Drow city of Maerimydra, but House Baenre would provide the majority of the funding and would make all of the decisions. Their contact in Maerimydra was House Morcane.  L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth (translated: Company of the Whip) was a great success. Their caravans have a wide range of trading goods including slaves, livestock, fruit, shellfish, mushrooms, art, weapons, and other valuables. 

The profits were so great that House Millithor was able to afford to be one of the only three houses in Menzoberanzan to maintain a slave unit of War Trolls. Black trolls that are armored, smarter, stronger, and tougher than normal trolls. 

All was going well, even after the death of Matron Baenre in a foolhardy assault on Mithril Hall. Until Lolth's Silence.

At first, the Priestesses of each house thought that Lolth was refusing to answer their prayers because they had fallen into disfavor. Every house doubled its guards and increased their sacrifices. But when Lolth refused to respond to the increased sacrifices in any way at all, and when they noticed other houses following the same behavior, the Priestesses soon realized that the problem affected all of the houses in Menzoberanzan. In an attempt to avoid exposing their vulnerability, the Ruling Council swore every Priestess to silence. 

For over a month, the Priestesses attempted to keep Lolth's silence a secret. The male members of the House knew that the Priestesses were in a foul mood, but other than that, they had no idea what was wrong.

Ironically, House Millithor was in a stronger military position than ever. Without divine spellcasting being available, the War Trolls made the House nearly a match for some of the lower ranking houses on the Ruling Council.

Then disaster struck. The house slaves rebelled. Somehow they knew that Lolth had abandoned Menzoberanzan. Treacherous Bugbears unlocked the Troll Pens. And the War Trolls slaughtered anyone in their path.

Of the almost 300 Drow members of House Millithor, half were dead in the first few minutes of the War Troll Rampage.

The besiged nobles attempted to summon help from other houses, but the revolt had spread throughout Menzoberanzan. The rebels knew of the Silence of the Spider Queen and had organized a revolt. The city was in flames.

Finally, when nearly the entire house had been slaughtered by the rebels, Matron Ki'Willis Millithor called for a retreat and opened a secret portal into the Underdark. The surviving nobles fled through the portal while the weaponmaster Valence Kun held the hallway against the war trolls. 

After recovering from the disorientation of passing through the portal, the characters see a rough, natural looking crevice.   Ahead the crevice appears to widen into a web-filled canyon. There are several tunnels leading out of the web-filled canyon.


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2003)

*Looking Around*

Looking out of the crevice, you see a large cavern filled with webs.  The cavern extends several hundred feet in either direction and is about 100’ wide and 100’ high.  The web is anchored from stalagmites protruding from the ground and stalactites extending from the ceiling.  The webs appear fairly large, and look strong enough to restrain a humanoid creature.

You notice other crevices in the walls and the floors of the cavern.

Looking at the web, you notice small bundles attached to the web, perhaps gnomes or goblins that have become trapped.  Most of the bundles appear desiccated, as if the bundle is just a corpse that has already been eaten.

Dariel, Marckarius, and Narcelia notice a few bundles that do not appear desiccated, as if the occupants may still be alive.

Dariel notices a large mound on the ceiling over one of the still living bundles next to a stalactite about 50 feet to your left.   The mound looks a lot like a Gargantuan spider lurking in its web.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 21, 2003)

*Where are we?*

_Krecil Treak, Patron of House Millithor, cleans his rapiers and returns them to his belt. A look of concern briefly flashes across his startingly handsome face, but is hidden before any of the others can notice it. He brushes his long white hair away from his eyes as he scans the area, paying particular attention to the web above. His dark eyes carefully take note of the giant web and dart back and forth, looking for danger above. Holy creatures or not if a spider *that* size came towards him he vowed he would not end up like the diseccted corpses hanging above them._

"Where are we?"

_He looks at the rest of the surviving family, grateful that the swordmaster Valence Kun didn't make it. He wouldn't want to have to deal with that one down here. His eyes briefly light upon Ki'Willis, Matron Ki'Willis, did she look different? Or just weakened from the fighting? He looks away before anyone can notice his gazing, she was still beautiful._

( ooc: i call shotgun on Teal as my typing colour )


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2003)

Quertus looks around him, the few survivors from the carnage and the horde of webs hanging around. He especially eyes the webs above them, as he had no intention to be eaten by whatever had built the nice trap of death. 

"And more importantly, what are we going to do,  Matron Mother", he says, making a slight bow if matron decided to look in his direction. After that his attention turned to his black robes, with random patterns inscribed in gold and silver to the sleeves and the edges of the fabric. Forgetting about the webs and the possible death lurking above, Quertus proceeded to wipe dust off his robes.

_Yes, exactly. What *are* we going to? Has matron Ki'Willis even though about that? Has *anybody* though about that? Let's just hope that this is one of her perfectly planned backup plans. If not, we're so screwed. Oh, but we're screwed anyway...

Let's see: The whole house is dead. Period. My comfortable home is probably overrun by trolls, and they're probably *eating* all the precious stuff I had to leave behind. Goddamnit. *Someone* is going to pay for this. Someone. Just don't have any idea who. Goddamnit. Focus, focus. Focus on what? Survival? Getting out of here? Where? Think, think. Yes, now I know. No, wait. I can't teleport. Goddamnit..._

OOC: I claim Silver as my color.


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

Dariel glances around, taking count of his fellow refugees. After noticing that those he cares about are still alive, he let's go a sigh of relieve before regaining his guard. Still holding his swords, Dariel looks back and forth from the portal to the canyon, especially making sure the mound stays put.

_We're in enough trouble as it is right now. We really don't need something else adding up to the pile. What is this place anyhow?_ A shiver runs over Dariel's back.

Keeping his eyes and ears open, Dariels mind wanders back to the events earlier today, the chaos that made him lose his home for the second time in his life. _Damn those slaves! How dare they even thinking about standing up against the glory of the Drow? A grimas settles on his face._

Dariel tries to forget for now, focussing back on the situation at hand. Refraining from adding questions, Dariel curiously awaits Mother Millithors reply, hoping she has some kind of plan.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC:  It's crimson for the Matron Mother.

IC:  A small smile touched the Matron's lips at her patron's question, "Where are we, abbil?  Safe, at least, for now."  She then turned her attention to the questioning mage,  "A little faith, Quertus.  I would not have been Matron for half so long if I did not think ahead."  Ki'Willis' voice was as smooth as silk in spite of the tired look in her eyes.  Yes, of course she had a plan.  "But first, an explanation, and this I would have all of you hear."

Pausing, she waited for the remaining nobles of Qu'ellar Millithor to gather.  "My children, my patron, and our esteemed house wizard...We are in the midst of the ultimate test of both our faith and of our strength.  Indeed, all of Menzoberranzan is steeped in it."  Her head turned so that she could look upon each member of the house as she spoke, "Xas (yes), it is true.  Lloth has fallen silent in Menzoberranzan.  Not one priestess, from Matron Baenre to the lowest initiate can contact the goddess or her servants.  But, as I have said...it is a test." 

She paused, searching faces for panic, or any sign of what she might deem as heretical.  Faith in Lloth must be absolute, especially at this most trying of moments.  "It is a test that we shall succeed in and perhaps even prosper.  As you know, we have interests outside of our fair city.  L'Tar'annen De'l Elgluth, The Company of the Coiled Whip, we hold 1/4 interest in, and it is this which we will draw strength from.  I also have reserved a bit of wealth where the xsaus (d***ed) trolls will not find it."  Saying this, a small smile crept to her lips as she placed a hand over her mithral and adamantine covered heart.  

She carefully explained that this portal had existed, known only to Matrons of the house, for generations, and that they were a safe distance outside of Menzoberranzan.  "From here, we go to Mentol Derith.  There, we can send a message to the company house, join a trade caravan and make a small trip to inspect our holdings in Maerimydra and arrange a possible meeting with House Morcane.  We might even receive word on the situation in Menzoberranzan before we leave."

Pausing, she watched the faces of the surviving nobles carefully.  "It is of the utmost importance that we maintain our faith in the Queen of the Demonweb Pits.  If we had truly fallen from favor, not one of us would be alive now.  This is a test of our strength and our faith.  Can we survive without her aid for a period of time and still maintain our beliefs?  None of you have ever given me any reason to doubt.  In the end, or faith and strength will bring us a rise in station, I promise you, but for now, we must prove to the goddess that we are worthy of ascendence in the ranks of Menzoberranzan.  This will require strength of mind, body and spirit.  We are Qu'ellar Millithor, and we will not fail."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 21, 2003)

_Carcelon looks around, trying to find familiar landmarks to determine how deep in the Underdark the portal dropped us all off._ 

"Mackarius!  Torellan!  Watch the portal and make sure nothing else comes through.  Dariel!  Scout around and make sure the area is clear". 

*turns away from the males & toward the Matron Mother*

<DrowSign>
"This attack could not have just been a random slave uprising, it was too well coordinated.  I recommend we locate a secure area and find those responsible."
</DrowSign>


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

_A test? To whom? House Millithor? The ladies of House Millithor? The inhabitants of Menzoberanzan? All the Drow?_ Dariel is startled as Carcelon interrupts his thoughts, causing him to focus on the situation at hand.

_Scouting? There? With that Spider beast around?_ Another shiver runs across his back. He patiently waits for Carcelon to make her message and then released a little cough, trying to draw attention.

With a humble voice he notes: "Milady, what about the spiderlike creature?", as he points towards the ceiling of the canyon.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 21, 2003)

The Matron nodded.  Her terribly nervous, adopted son was, to say the least, cautious.  "The spider-like creature you refer to is nothing more than a spider, sacred to Lloth as all spiders are, and meant to be left unharmed.  You needn't worry.  It has been trained to not attack drow.  If anything, should those trolls come through that portal, the spider will aid in our escape by attacking them."


----------



## Xael (Jun 21, 2003)

Only a slight look of surprise can be seen at Quertus's face as he is revealed the disappearance of their goddess. "Yes of course, a test it is, Matron Mother. But might I inquire about more pressing matters? I certainly expect that the portal isn't permanent. How long is it going to be open?"

_A test? Well, it *could* be one, in theory. It also could not be. But what else could it be? Certainly the death of Lloth (probably impossible) would have caused even more ruckus. A test or coincidence, and when she comes back, it probably doesn't matter. If you have taken it as a test it is. And *that* is all that matters._

Quertus's glanced at Dariel when he mentions the spiderlike creature, and then tries to spot it. _I knew it. Wouldn't want to be in his shoes though. He can only hope that the spider remembers that it's been taught not to eat drow. And what could one spider do to a horde of trolls that just slaughtered almost a whole drow house? No, wait. I don't even want to know..._


----------



## Thels (Jun 21, 2003)

Dariel dusts off his cloak and straightens his clothes and then takes a deep breath before settling off towards the canyon. As he moves from rock to rock, taking as much cover as possible, he keeps peeking at the spider at the ceiling. With short intervals he halts to check the surroundings, as well as the ground for any trails.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 21, 2003)

The Matron's lips quirked upward in a smile as her large eyes narrowed, "My dear faern (wizard), the portal closed behind me."  She gestured toward the stone wall that was devoid of a portal, "And only a drow of Qu'ellar Millithor may activate it, and it closes behind the one that opened it.  Even if they could find us, they would still have to make their way through these webs without becoming terribly entangled, first.  Now, if you will follow me, I know my way around here fairly well."  She then begins to make her way through, looking up occasionally to try to see the spider that she had "trained".  If she comes close to a bundle that looks like it may still be alive, she'll poke it on the side and see if it responds.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 21, 2003)

_Krecil glances at Matron Ki'Willis as she gives her speech.. He thinks to himself:_

"Well well well, I thought something was up.. This explains how the battle went so badly, and why the priestesses used their weapons more!" 

_He looks towards Quertus' uneasy movements and shakes his head, trust him to be the skittish one. He gives a dispassionate glance to the priestess ordering the males about, it's possible a change could come from this.. Lloth willing of course, he chuckles_

_He moves towards Matron Ki'Willis and speaks to her quietly, all the while grinning his trademark grin that has earned him so many whippings over his three hundred or so years._


"Where are we going Matron Ki'willis? Let us be gone of this place. I chafe for some revenge!"


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2003)

As Dariel carefully and silently crosses the cavern floor, he notices that the creatures trapped in the web are goblins, some of them still alive and staring.  None of the goblins notice Dariel as he crosses the cavern floor.

Scouting ahead, Dariel sees that the cavern eventually shrinks in size to a 30' diameter tunnel in both the east and the west.  The webs end at the tunnel entrances.

Dariel sees goblin tracks leading down the tunnels, as well as goblin tracks going deep into two side crevices off the main cavern.  The side crevices are small enough that the Spider would not be able to fit into them.

The webs near the two side crevices do not appear as pristine as the web in other parts of the cavern, almost as if these webs have been damaged many times and the Spider has had to repair them many times.  

Dariel spots what appear to be Goblin sentries lurking deep in the two side crevices.


----------



## Endur (Jun 21, 2003)

The remainants of Qu'ellar Millithor follow carefully behind Matron Millithor, avoiding the strands of the great web and watching the ceiling for the Gargantuan Spider.

About halfway between the crevice that contained the portal and the exit from the web, Matron Ki'Willis Millithor comes to a wrapped up goblin that appears alive.  She pokes it, and the bundle begins to shake.

A faint voice, muffled by the webbing, begs in goblin first and then undercommon, "Raescuae me!  Help meeee!" The webbed figure strains and struggles against the web, making no progress in freeing itself, but a slight vibration travels across the web.

Dariel, still scouting around, does not see the Spider move, nor does he see the goblin sentries notice anything.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 21, 2003)

_Krecil takes his crossbow from his back and silently nocks a bolt. If the sentries have to die they will die before they realise what is upon them._


(ooc: Can we get a marching order up? Thanks)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 21, 2003)

Narcelia dusts of her cloak and then just stands silently during the discussion, her face showing as much passion as a statue. Her hand is on the hilt of her longsword but otherwise her body is relaxed and she seems almost bored, statisfied that the males do the scouting and that her sister does the ordering around without herself having to bother with it.


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

_Goblins... Could've known these caves weren't uninhabited, but having guards this close to the spider? They must know it's lethal for sure. Would this be another of the Matron's surprises, something she doesn't care about or something she didn't know about._

Dariel stays put for a little while, overseeing the Goblins actions, before carefully backtracking towards the group.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 22, 2003)

"Where are we going, jaluk (male)?"  Ki'Willis turned to her Patron, "To Mentol Derith for now.  I assure you, there will be enough revenge to be had once we have things in order."  The snakeheads were writhing at her belt, reflecting her agitation at having to repeat herself and the seeming sarcasm...or was it disbelief, in the voice of Quertus? 

Stumbling across the goblin that still had enough presence of mind to cry out for aid, her smile turned cruel, "Help you?  Why would I do that, gol (goblin)?  Do you wish to work as a slave in my mushroom garden?  Sometimes living can be far worse than dying."  There was something amusing to her about the way the creature squirmed, but the potential to replace at least one slave was thought of, "Tell me, which do you prefer, and why would a Matron wish to spare such an insignificant thing as yourself?"  Her hand slipped to her dagger, awaiting the creature's response.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

_Krecil smiles as he notices the Matron's cruelty.. admiring her cold and deadly beauty._

_He uses the silent code to put his message across to Ki'Willis:
_

"These guards ahead Matron Ki'Willis, should we dispatch them? Or do you have plans for them also?"


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 22, 2003)

Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor's fingers swirled in the air before her, forming her words, "Capture them.  If they cannot be trained, they will at least be useful as a sacrifice.  We can bind their hands with webbing."  Good fortune seemed with them, even in this bleak setting.  The possibility of gaining a few slaves without expending coin was a tempting one.  At worst, they could subdue the goblins enough to sell them in Mantol Derith.  Any way she looked at it, they could not be allowed to escape.  They may have heard what she said, and if that information got to other races outside of the city's slaves, Menzoberranzan would be in dire straits, indeed.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 22, 2003)

*Better Late than Never*

As Dariel moves ahead of the group, and the Matron and her consort begin the cluster of bodies in the middle, Marckarius shakes out his heavily-enchanted flail and falls back into the rearguard position.

He notices the webs and the bundled goblins, then dismisses them as no threat.  He sees nothing more sinister, and in his opinion almost nothing is as sinister as his fellow drow.    _If I were a betting man -- and I am -- I'd say we're probably at greatest risk from those things with more appendages than us.  I remember those rumors from a week ago, about the dumb ones moving up into the tunnels below Menzoberranzan.  I'd wager we'll run into some Ill-kids, if anything."_ 

At the mention of killing, he perks up, bringing his weapon to the ready, but when goblins are mentioned he relaxes with a frustrated sigh.  _*Goblins?!* I wanna *kill* something *worth* killing!"_  He gives his flail, nothing more than a heavy spiked ball on a braided strand of spider silk and a handle, a petulant little practice-swing, keeping far away from the webs where it might attract ... attention.

Then he settles in to wait for a chance for payback.

TWK
Dibs on coral!

BTW, "dumb ones" means illithids.  Why else do they need to eat brains?  They have none of their own!


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2003)

Behind Narcelia's unmoving eyes she allready calculates the possilbe use and worth of the goblins as she continues to watch with detatched interest.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2003)

The goblin continues to struggle and whines through the webbing, "Please Great One, spare loyal Glick, I will work in your mushroom garden with gladness!  Glick wants to live.  Glick will do anything the Great One asks. "

Those of you who are looking up no longer see the mound next to the Stalactite where you saw it before.  Its very hard to see the ceiling through all the webs, and you have no idea where the Spider is.

The goblin sentries do not appear to be alert.  There appears to be one goblin about 20' down the first crevice.  A second crevice has a goblin sentry about 30' down the crevice.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

* OOC: At this point Krecil will count how many guards there are visible and coordinate their capture with the males of House Millithor. (providing this is ok with all, if not, ignore rest of post  )*


_Krecil grinned at Ki'Willis ever-opportunist outlook at prepared himself for the capture of the few golns. In truth, he hated these creatures and would much sooner have them dead than have them following them through this place, making more noise than a herd of Rothe. But, she had decreed and so it must be done._

_Krecil's hands flash as he instructs the other males with silent code: _ Torellan, Dariel, the Matron has need of these goblins for slaves, we must formulate a plan to capture them. Though walking right up to them would morelike paralyse them with fear!


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Dariel looks back at Krecil, sheating his swords in order to return a message: "Possible. There's only two of them that I can see, one in each crevice, though there's probably more in the cave beyond them. If either one of them screams for help, we'll probably get flooded by them, with no option than to kill them all. Maybe we could sneak upon them, though things would be a lot easier if we could just take their lives."

With that, Dariel takes note of the current situation, shifting his forcus from Krecil to the Matron talking to the encapsuled goblin to the other familymembers to the spider on the... _The spider! Where did it go? I don't like this! I don't like this at all!_

Dariel nervously looks around the Canyon. _Darn it! Where did it go?_ Dariel looks back at Krecil and the others, his hands flashing: "The spider, where did it go?"


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

_Krecil chuckles at Dariel's words and mutters to him: _ "Aye, L'alurl gol zhah elghinyrr gol!"

_He draws his hair back from his face and ties it at the nape of his neck in a loose ponytail as he prepares for what could be an upcoming fight._

"I could use my magical talents to get close to them with invisibilty, but that should not be needed with ones such as these. I could, no doubt, get within a metre of them without them noticing.." 


*(OOC: L'alurl gol zhah elghinyrr gol is Drow for: "The best goblin is a dead goblin".)*

_In response to Dariel's urgent hand flashing Krecil brings his sights off of the goblins and starts scanning the giant web above him. There is no way that thing is getting near him without him noticing it, holy or unholy.. Anyway, with Lloth gone maybe she wouldn't notice the loss of one overly large arachnid here and there?_


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 22, 2003)

Ki'Willis set to work on the webbing, watching all the while for the spider, her tone is one that reflects her amusement, "Abbil orbb (friend spider) must have grown quite a bit in my absense to keep such reserves in his 'pantry'."  Quickly, she worked at the strands with her enchanted blade, doing her best to leave the goblin's hands encased in webbing, though she is not particularly careful about cutting the goblin at all, her tone is now brutally honest, "Stay still, or the spider will be upon you before you are freed of the web, and I will not stand between him and his meal if we are discovered.  If you scream, I will kill you myself.  Do you understand?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2003)

The goblin goes limp and stays perfectly silent.  The webbing around the goblin seems to open of its own accord when the Matron passes her Spiderfang dagger over the trapped goblin.

Those who are looking up spot the Spider.  It is as large as the Sculpture dedicated to Lolth in the House Millithor chapel.  Its body is nearly seven feet in diameter.  Its legs are longer than that.  And it is descending from the ceiling directly above the Matron and the goblin.

With a final pass of her knife, the Matron frees the goblin of all the webs except some bindings on his arms, pulls him away from the web, and looks up.

The Gargantuan Spider continues downward for a second and then stops.  The spider pauses for a moment and then slowly ascends to the ceiling.

Still afraid to move or speak, the goblin Glick looks at the Matron Mother in fear and wonder.  He doesn't appear to have noticed any of the other Drow yet.

The Goblin Sentries remain unalerted.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 22, 2003)

Ki'Willis held onto an extra bit of spider strand attached as a lead to the goblin and muttered, "Follow."    She then glanced up at the spider, "He remembers.  Abbil (friend), the goddess has shown you much favor. "  Smiling, she pointed up at the gigantic spider and whispered to her daughters, "Inspiring, isn't he?  I remember when he was much smaller.  It seems only a few decades ago that he was only as tall as I.  May it please the goddess that Qu'ellar Millithor grows so great so quickly."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2003)

Yasarra said:
			
		

> *Ki'Willis held onto an extra bit of spider strand attached as a lead to the goblin and muttered, "Follow."    She then glanced up at the spider, "He remembers.  Abbil (friend), the goddess has shown you much favor. "  Smiling, she pointed up at the gigantic spider and whispered to her daughters, "Inspiring, isn't he?  I remember when he was much smaller.  It seems only a few decades ago that he was only as tall as I.  May it please the goddess that Qu'ellar Millithor grows so great so quickly." *




Narcelia raises and eyebrow as she looks at the spider's size and nods at her mothers words. She follows continues to watch over the movement of the males to see what will happen next and be prepared in case more goblins should storm out.


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

Dariel looks at the spider crawling over it's web, resisting the urge to draw his bow and taking it out. _That thing is just way too big! Good thing it's withdrawing. Divine or not, I'm not going to end up like these goblins do!_ With the tip of his cloak, he weaps the sweat of his face.

After feeling Narcelia's prying eyes, Dariel tries to focus, sending signals back to Krecil and the others: "They still haven't noticed anything. It shouldn't be too hard to sneak upon them and overbear them. We should stay ready for when things go wrong though."

OOC: Shouldn't we perhaps wait a while for the others to introduce? We haven't seen Torrellan at all, and Carcelen and Marckarius have only replied once.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

_Krecil looks ready for action, if he is concerned by the quietness of the other drow, including his children, it is not noticeable. He looks at the size of the giant spider above him, happy that he had the presence of mind to hold his shot after seeing the size of the damned thing._

"If I may suggest, Matron Ki'Willis, we might consider gagging that gol, after all we want to stay covert for as long as possible."


----------



## Xael (Jun 22, 2003)

Quertus calmly takes a step or two away from the spider, when he finally spots it. _Now that's a big one. Wonder if Matron has any other aces in his sleeve. Probably many._

Quertus doesn't seem to be very interested in capturing the goblins. He turns towards Krecil and other men. [Drowsign]"I don't have any spells used to take things alive ready at the moment. I can come as a backup if something goes wrong though. And before you gag the goblin, you might ask if it nows how many other goblins there are in these caves."[/Drowsign]


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 22, 2003)

Yasarra said:
			
		

> *Smiling, she pointed up at the gigantic spider and whispered to her daughters, "Inspiring, isn't he?  I remember when he was much smaller.  It seems only a few decades ago that he was only as tall as I.  May it please the goddess that Qu'ellar Millithor grows so great so quickly." *




_Carcelon makes a small motion of respect towards the spider_

"Quite inspiring.  It's almost too bad the war trolls couldn't follow through the portal.  
It would be most amusing to watch the guardian devour them.

Matron, should we cut a few more of these wretched gols free or..."  _ looking upward with a malicious smile _  "...leave them for her?" 

OOC:  Switching to a more readable 'royalblue'


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 22, 2003)

Ki'Willis regarded her daughter for a moment, "Let us leave them for him.  After all, a spider of his size requires much in the way of sustenance.  Apparently, there are other golen (goblins) here for us to catch.  It wouldn't be right of us to deprive him of any more than this one.  He's worked so hard to build such a lovely trap for his meals.  He should enjoy the _fruits_ of his labor."

That said, she turned her attention to her new slave, "Well, Glick.  Here's a chance to prove your loyalty.  How many other golen are in this network of caves, within shouting distance?  Do try to remember that, should you be caught in a lie, you will be the next thing on the altar."  The Matron smirked as she absently caressed one of the snakeheads on her scourge of fangs.  The creature would be of use to her whether it liked the idea or not.


----------



## Calim (Jun 22, 2003)

Stepping from the shadows, Torrellan looks around and surmises what is going on.  Looking from each one to another of his "family" he looks up and sees the spider ascending and grins broadly.  

"I unfortunately did not spend my time in school to learn how to take slaves. "

With that said he draws his sword emulating something out of a football halftime show.

He grins again and resheathes his sword.


----------



## Endur (Jun 22, 2003)

Trying to avoid moving or doing anything to offend the Terrible Drow that surround him, Glick trembles as he responds to the Matron's command.

"Great one, there is a guard in the second cave to your left.  There is also a guard in the cave to your right.  The Great Goblin has ordered the guards to keep watch, but the guards are too afraid of the Spider to come into this cave unless on a Gathering."

Glick pauses.  Sweat drips down his face.  In fact, you can see that although the magic of the Spiderfang dagger removed the webbing from his body, he is drenched in sweat and other body liquids.

"Many goblins live in Goblintown beyond the guards, but they are too far away to hear shouting."

Glick begins to cry and shed tears.  "Glick was good goblin.  Glick went on Gatherings and gathered mushrooms.  But when poor Glick got stuck in web, the other goblins laughed and ran away." 

Glick adds, "Maybe goblins in Gathering hear shouting, but Glick not know where Gathering is now."


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 22, 2003)

"Matron, the longer we wait here the more chance there is of an alarm being raised, my suggestion would be to find this *Great Goblin* and gain his fealty, either that, or slaughter them."

*( OOC: With this Krecil will start formulating a plan for the capture or removal of the goblin guards, providing everyone agrees he will break off towards the one on the left and another male (their choice) will break off towards the one on the right. This will be using the  hide  and the  move silently  skills, of which Krecil has skill mod 28 in both.*


----------



## Thels (Jun 22, 2003)

_This shouldn't be too hard..._ Dariel adjusts his clothes and moves towards the right crevice, trying to approach as close as the terrain allows it, kneels, and patiently waits for the Goblin to be absentminded for a little moment to make his move.

(OOC: Is it usefull if we state the stats whenever we do something that involves them? If so, +30 Hide, +30 Move Silently)


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2003)

Dariel and Krecil sneak into the crevices and approach the sentries.

So well do their Piwafwis blend with the rough environment that even their fellow House members have difficulty following their movements.  

The crevice that Dariel enters is a 5 foot diameter hole in the wall of the main cavern.  The goblin is lurking behind an outcropping of rock, with a view towards being able to watch anyone entering the tunnel, but not being able to see outside into the main cavern.  The goblin is wearing dingy clothing, has a dagger at his waist, and has readied a light crossbow to shoot down the tunnel.  Dariel silently sneaks up to and behind the goblin.  Once behind the goblin, Dariel notices a large gong that was concealed by the outcropping of rock.   Dariel also notices a goblin sized secret door in the tunnel right next to the Goblin's gong.

Krecil silently sneaks twenty feet into the crevice that is 8' tall and 3' wide.   However, he is unable to find the goblin sentry.   Then Krecil hears a voice whisper in goblin, "Someday I'll be the Great Goblin." 

Listening carefully, Krecil follows the sound of the Goblin's breathing and he locates the goblin lurking in a hole in the floor that is half covered by a rotting mushroom.  The goblin has a dagger and a hammer lying on the ground next to him.  A gong is at the back of his hole.  The goblin does not seem to have noticed Krecil and is instead spending all of his time staring at a silver coin in the goblin's left hand.  Every so often he mumbles something else in goblin about what he is going to do when he becomes the Great Goblin.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 23, 2003)

Marckarius spots the spider just before it pauses and starts to ascend again.

He finds that he's shaking.  _"Larethian's left lug!  That thing was _huge!_  Dammit, I thought we were safe here.  At least Matron seems to have Lolth's protection for now.  That thing was twice as large as I was!  The only possible reason it stopped is that Lolth is still with us.  She must have her own reason to keep silent."_

He moves to keep watch over his stepfather and Dariel, even though he can hardly see them, and stays in the shadows as much as he can (Hide/Move Silent +15).  He readies his sling in case they need cover fire.  He doesn't expect that the lowly goblins will see his relatives easily, but he doesn't wish them dead because of laggardness on his part.  He's down to his last bag of bullets, and he doesn't know how many he'll need before he can get more.  _"I reckon I'll have to start looking for good stones out here... after we've got some goblins to help me."_


OOC:  I'm sorry I haven't posted much, but I will try to post at least once a day, and let you know if I can't.  Meanwhile, assume I'm in the rear keeping watch over the party and our line of passage as much as possible.  If we're attacked, by default I'll use my sling until they've engaged us in melee, then move up and aid {whatsisname, the rogue} by flanking anyone he's fighting so he gets his sneak attack damage.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 23, 2003)

_Krecil chuckles to himself silently as he notices the clever placing of the sentry, he can't believe he almost missed it!_

*(OOC: Can Krecil lead the goblin out of the hole by calling to it in goblinoid? If so, I'd like to draw it away from the whole, then when its away from the gong, cast daze on it and take it to Ki'Willis)*


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2003)

Grivak hears a voice saying something in goblin.  The voice is faint and he can't tell quite where it is coming from, but it is nearby.

Grivak quickly hides his treasure inside of his left boot and grasps his dagger in his right hand.  Then, almost as an afterthought, he picks up his hammer in his left hand.  

Grivak then cautiously raises his head to look out of the hole, keeping the rest of his body down, almost as if he is afraid of an ambush.

Grivak starts looking around and listening carefully, but he doesn't climb out of his hole.

OOC: Krecil saw the goblin (Grivak) move, but can only see the Goblin's head from the position that the goblin moved to.  Nobody else can see Grivak in his current position.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 23, 2003)

Marckarius eyes the two Millithors creeping down the corridor.  He trusts the powers and skills of his family, but he hopes they know what they're doing.  He gets set to try and pick off any goblin he sees who is attacking either of them.

_OOC:  Can I see Krecil's goblin raising his head?_

TWK


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 23, 2003)

_Krecil curses silenty when he realises the goblin isn't going to leave its hole. He realises that hes going to do more than just distract him with the voice. He decides to try and move him again.. by saying:_


"I can help you be Greatest Goblin ever! Just follow my voice!"


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2003)

Grivak drops his hammer, puts his dagger in his teeth, and climbs out of the hole.  Once out of the hole, he crawls and sneaks his way across the ground until he is right in front of Krecil.  Grivak is so stealthy that Krecil would never have seen him if he hadn't heard him climbing out of the hole.

Grivak puts his dagger in his right hand and whispers in the goblin tongue, "Yes! I am ready to be Great Goblin!  Me!  Me!"


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

_A gong, ehh? That would mean reinforcements would be beyond calling range. Just seperate the goblin from the gong and things should be all right._ A smile settles on Dariel's face.

Dariel draws his shortswords and jumps past the rock, flipping and hopping around the goblin until he positions himself between the goblin and the gong. "Drop you weapons, now!", he orders the goblin in harsh undercommon, resisting an urge to outright kill the pathetic creature.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2003)

The goblin lets go of his crossbow and falls to the ground, groveling before Dariel.

 "Please don't kill Snarka.  Snarka be good goblin.  Great Goblin forced Snarka to carry weapons."


----------



## Thels (Jun 23, 2003)

_So far so good..._

Dariel orders the goblin in harsh words: "Shut up and get up! Walk slowly towards the canyon."


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2003)

Snarka, trembling in fear, gets up and slowly walks back towards the cavern where the others wait, escorted by Dariel.

Meanwhile, Krecil casts daze on Grivak.  Grivak is bewildered and drops his dagger.  Krecil picks up Grivak and carries him back to Matron Ki'Willis.  Grivak is still mumbling about his future as the "Greatest Goblin."


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 23, 2003)

"One goblin, Matron, as per orders. Feel free to truss him up, he is quite incapicated."

_ Krecil thinks to himself as he says this: "Would have been better to kill the damned creature outright, I can see these new slaves causing nothing but trouble for us."_


----------



## Radiant (Jun 23, 2003)

Raurth Snowfang said:
			
		

> *"One goblin Matron, as per orders. Feel free to truss him up, he is quite incapicated."
> 
> Krecil thinks to himself as he says this: "Would have been better to kill the damned creature outright, I can see these new slaves causing nothing but trouble for us." *




Narcelia entertains similar thoughts since they just fled from a slave revolt but there is nothing from that visible on her face. In fact she is probably the Drow that looks the most friendly at the goblins.


----------



## Calim (Jun 23, 2003)

"Matron Mother, if it would please you I would like to scout ahead to make sure of our surroundings."  Torellan looks about impatiently hoping or maybe even praying that one of the goblins does something amiss so as to vent upon it what he was prevented of venting upon the trolls.


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 24, 2003)

Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor went immediately to work cutting at the strands of the ruined section of webbing to secure the goblins' hands.  For each one, including Glick, she cuts an especially long section which is wrapped around the head and slipped tightly between the jaws of each goblin, in effect, a spidersilk gag that, thanks to the stickiness of the untreated web, would stick their mouths shut and be very hard to bite through, indeed.

When Torrelan spoke up, she nodded, and whispered to her son, "Xas (yes), Torellan.  Go ahead, but not too far, and keep any weapons you may find.  While they may be inferior,  they may serve a purpose.  And you never know what a goblin might acquire from an unwary traveller."

She watched her son move ahead for a short distance and then turned her attention to her patron, Krecil Treak.  The glacial blue of his eyes and the pristine snow of his hair were the perfect setting for such a handsome face seemingly carved of obsidian by a master sculptor. 

Behind that mask of devastating beauty lay a mind like an adamantine trap.  But it was the combination of these enviable features and his loyalty that made her the envy of every Matron in Menzoberranzan, and this loyalty was apparently passed on to his offspring.  Yes, she had chosen well, very well, indeed.

Once she has Krecil's goblin bound, she begins to search it for any sharp objects or anything of value in general.  After all, a goblin with a weapon was a menace, and what did a slave need with valuables?


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

Torellan moves forward not really trying to be silent as he went but his eyes are wide and he is listening to everything.  Hoping to find something to vent upon.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 24, 2003)

_Krecil notices Ki'Willis staring at him: "I've still got it" he thinks to himself, smiling. "Well, either that or she's going to feed to me something."_

"If it so pleases your brilliant darkness Matron Ki'Willis, I shall scout in a different direction to Torellan. Perhaps we can find this _"Great Goblin"_ and use him aswell?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2003)

As Torellan leaves behind the webbed cavern and scouts along the main tunnel that leads towards Mantol Derith and Menzoberanzan, a piece of dust enters his eye.

He realizes all at once that there is a lot of disturbed dust in the air in this tunnel, almost as if there is something being disturbed up ahead.  Although whatever it is, must be far off, as he can't hear any sounds, and anything that would disturb this much dust must be large and making considerable noise.


----------



## Thels (Jun 24, 2003)

After bringing in the goblin and noticing the Matron Mother had him under control, Dariel sneaks back to the place where he found the goblin for a closer inspection.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2003)

Cavern Map attached


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

Torellan will use his seldom used skills of moving silently and hiding to get a closer look at what might be cuasing this disturbance.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis Millithor searches the goblins after binding and gagging them quite securely.  Searching Krecil's goblin (Grivak), she discovers a poisoned pin about 4 inches in length and a silver coin that feels strange to the touch.   The coin is weathered and tarnished, and if there were once features inscribed upon it, they are vague now and impossible to make out.

Dariel discovers a cunningly hidden goblin sized secret door next to Snarka's sentry post.  It looks like the secret door only leads about twenty feet away from the crevice into a small room (too small for a medium sized creature to squeeze into).   Beyond the sentry post, the goblin tracks appear to lead deeper into the crevice, perhaps several hundred feet or further.

When Krecil explores near Grivak's sentry post, he finds a goblin sized secret door in the back of Grivak's hole.
The secret door appears to lead into a deeper hole within the hole, going another 15 feet deep, and being so small that a goblin would have to squeeze to fit into it.  Beyond the sentry post, the crevice appears to lead much deeper, perhaps several hundred feet or further.


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2003)

Torellan explores further, sneaking along the corridor heading in the direction of the disturbance.  

Several corridors and tunnels branch off of this tunnel, but it is becoming increasingly easy to follow the dust disturbance back to its source.  Still no noise however.

The tunnel begins to slope and ascend higher.

Finally, after traveling a mile through the Underdark, Torellan sneaks up on what is causing the disturbance. 

One hundred feet ahead in the tunnel (the tunnel is 30' wide by 30' high at this point), a ray of green light is transforming the solid stone walls of the tunnel into dust.  The green light is being created by a huge floating head.  Or to be precise, the green light is being projected from one of the many eyes attached to stalks that sprout from the head the way hair sprout from the head of a drow.

The creature does not appear to have noticed Torellan.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 24, 2003)

OOC:  I'm guessing that's merely a gas spore _disintegrating_ the cavern walls....

IC:  Marckarius maintains his vigil over the bulk of the family.  He particularly keeps an eye on the spider.  _"The first sign of Lolth's displeasure with us will surely be manifest in the attitude of that spider.  If it starts moving towards us, it's time to brush up on my praying."_  He moves always to put himself between the unknown and Matron Ki'Willis.  

"Matron Mother, do you wish our goblin slaves to travel before or behind us as we move through this unknown cavern?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 24, 2003)

After Krecil finished examining Grivak's sentry position, he scouts further down the 8' high by 3' wide tunnel.  After traveling approximately 300 feet, the tunnel opens up in a large circular cave, perhaps 100 foot in diameter with a 40 foot high ceiling  with half a dozen other cave entrances off of it.

After Dariel finished examining Snarka's sentry position, he scouts further down the 5' high by 5' wide tunnel.  After approximately 300 feet, he sees the same large cave.  

There are over two hundred goblins living in the cavern.  And potentially more through some of other cavern entrances.

The goblins do not notice Dariel and Krecil.

So carefully and silently do they move, neither Dariel nor Krecil spot each other peering out of their respective entrances into the cave.


----------



## Xael (Jun 24, 2003)

Quertus waits patiently, knowing there isn't really anything he can do right now, other than offer advice. Scratching his chin, he speaks to nobody in particular: "By this rate, we will have a goblin slave army when we reach Mentol Derith. How many can we reasonably guard - or keep frightened enough - before they start becoming a nuisance?"

OOC: I assume that since Quertus is speaking to all in close vicinity, he doesn't have to add that "Matron Mother" in every sentence. If he does, our beloved matron can imagine few there. 

And it's not a gas spore, it's an illusion! I disbelieve!


----------



## Calim (Jun 24, 2003)

_This would be a powerful ally.  The Matron will need to know of this._ 

With necessary caution and slowness so as not be making a nuisance of himself.  Torellan will make his way back to the group.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 24, 2003)

_Krecil taps his foot silently while waiting for his drow companion to return... What could be taking him so long?_


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2003)

Krecil and Dariel return to the main group in the cavern after scouting out the location of the Goblin encampment.

Torellan returns from his scouting a half hour later (due to a wrong turn on the way back).


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 25, 2003)

Ki'Willis studies the coin for a moment before handing it over to Quertus, "What's wrong with this coin?"  She then holds onto the pin until her Patron returns, handing it to him, certain he would know the best way to handle it.  She had simply nodded when he requested permission to investigate further, though she felt that simply marching into a goblin city all that wise, it was good to know what possible threats could come back to haunt them before they reached Mantol Derith.  

When Marckarius' voice interrupts her many thoughts, she turns to face him, "Hmmm?  Oh, yes.  Send them in front of us, Marckarius.  Better that they meet any dangers before us.  Slaves can be replaced easily, but replacing the nobles of this house would be far more difficult."

She nodded to Quertus, "This should be enough, for the moment, Quertus.  Once we get to Mantol Derith and know more, I'll decide what to do from there."  Calmly, she waited for the return her son.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2003)

Grivak's eyes go wide and he tries to speak after watching Matron Ki'Willis hand his treasure to the House Mage Quertus.  Not a sound escapes the spiderweb gag and he drops his shoulders in dejection.  

OOC:
updated map of the surrounding area.  The attachment has two maps in it.


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

After the required; "Yes, Matron Mother...", Quertus tries to figure out the coin through normal means first. If he fails (probably) he then gives up and goes by the magical route. He mumbles something and goes through the necessary hand whisking to cast the spell he wants.

_Let's see..._

OOC: Casting _Detect Magic_, unless can figure something without it.


----------



## Endur (Jun 25, 2003)

Quertus studies the coin for a moment.  It looks old and feels somewhat odd to the touch.  The size is slightly off from that used by most drow makers of coins; perhaps it was made by a non-drow.

Detect magic reveals an aura of strong magical power around the coin.  The Primary aura is abjuration.  Additional auras include Enchantment and Transmutation.

OOC: Quertus feels certain that he should hold onto the coin to study it and protect the others from its unknown magical powers.  He will only relinquish the coin if the Matron orders him to give it up.  Quertus does not want to give it back to Grivak under any circumstances.


----------



## Calim (Jun 25, 2003)

"There is one of great power burrowing a new tunnel ahead, I did not approach as I felt it was MAtron Mother's place to represent us if we were to join in with it or also Matron Mother's place to inform me to slay it.  It had multiple eyestalks and resembled a beholder."

Torellan relays this information to no one in particular and awaits any response.


----------



## Thels (Jun 25, 2003)

Dariel briefly informs the others of the goblin settlement he found, meanwhile nervously looking around trying to spot the spider. _Do we really have to stay put here with that beast up there?_


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 26, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"There is one of great power burrowing a new tunnel ahead, I did not approach as I felt it was MAtron Mother's place to represent us if we were to join in with it or also Matron Mother's place to inform me to slay it.  It had multiple eyestalks and resembled a beholder."
> 
> Torellan relays this information to no one in particular and awaits any response. *




OOC:  I'll give you _response_....

IC:  Marckarius can hardly believe his ears.  "A _what_?  Are you crazed?  If it looks like a beholder and it's tunneling, then it's probably one of those psychopathic xenophobes!  If you think we can 'join it' you've got another think coming, Torellan!

Matron Mother, I respectfully request that we avoid the beholder for now.  I am sure we'd all rather face it later, after we're better prepared.  If you would listen, I would advise you that it will probably destroy us -- if not immediately, then at its leisure."

Marckarius is firm, but keeps his voice down so he doesn't attract attention.  He wants nothing to do with that beholder, and is convinced that nothing good will come of approaching it.

TWK


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 26, 2003)

Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor stared stunned at Torellan.  Was he daft?  Beholders do not make alliances, they enslave or they destroy.  It took her a very short period of time to regain her composure, but not short enough.  Marckarius spoke up, and was very close to overstepping his bounds.  

Her voice became tight and terse, "I am well aware of what a beholder is capable of, _secondboy_.  But I am inclined to agree with you.  Avoidance of the creature, at this time, is needed.  There are numerous tunnels that can get us to our intended goal, and I have no wish to lose any more nobles.  We escaped the compound in an attempt to survive, not so we could get ourselves killed by a xsaus (d***ed) beholder!"  

Her eyes darted from face to face as she spoke while the heads of her Scourge of Fangs writhed and hissed, knotting and unknotting themselves in a very prominent display of her displeasure.  What had gotten into her sons?  One was so nervous that he might well drop his sword in an attempt to draw it, another was practically begging to be sent on a suicide mission, and the other?  He dared to advise her without her so much as asking a question!

She took a deep breath and steadied herself, "Follow me."  Pausing she glanced at the goblins, "We'll have to surround them, I suppose, and keep them in the middle.  If they make too much noise, kill them.  Otherwise, we'll have a fight on our hands that we aren't necessarily prepared for."


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 26, 2003)

With a look of disdain for Mackarius' attitude (which borders a little too close to fear for her liking), Carcelon nods and speaks up when he's finished.

"As much as it pains me to do so, I must agree with Mackarius.  We should ignore the beholder for now and continue to Mentol Derith.  Once we've gotten there and learned more about the current goings on in Menzoberanzan we can make a more informed decision about what, if anything, we need to do about this beholder digging new tunnels."

Edit:  OOC:  Doh!  That's twice you've posted while I was typing!


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 26, 2003)

Carcelon moves to a few feet to the right & behind the Matron Mother to both guard her flank and to encircle the goblins.  Her rapier is slung at one hip with the rod and snake whip at the other for easy access.


----------



## Thels (Jun 26, 2003)

Dariel sighs after the goofups his brothers made. After the Matron Mother said that they would move out of here, and thus away of the spider, as well as avoiding the beholden, Dariel becomes more relaxed.

Dariel draws his swords and gets ready to travel, positioning him at the far right side of the group, towards the front, but an obvious few steps behind the Matron Mother.


----------



## Calim (Jun 26, 2003)

_Do it or do not do it, it matters little to me._ 

Torellan moves as if totally unaffected by the tirade his mother just went upon.  He watches for a little while being careful then his attention starts to wander.


----------



## Xael (Jun 26, 2003)

Quertus pretends to be studying the coin all the time the ruckus goes around, as he has no intention in saying anything that would probably piss off the Matron. He's actually glad that others caused the commotion, and slips the coin to a small bag hanging from his belt (Bag of Holding) and assumes (and hopes) that Matron either forgot about it or doesn't care. Less explaining for him to do.

_Well, in theory we could get the beholder to fear us enough to get it not to attack us on sight, if we appear powerful enough. But that's a theory I don't want to test personally._

Quertus will take traveling position from somewhere middle, possibly near the goblins. He keeps eye on Grivak, as this seems to be all too interested in the coin and might get some crazy ideas.


----------



## Endur (Jun 26, 2003)

*Traveling through the Underdark*

The survivors of House Millithor travel quietly out of the webbed cavern along the tunnels of the Underdark.  

Most of the tunnels are natural caverns, where water has seemed through layers of limestone and formed long channels.  Some of the tunnels have obviously been excavated by years of labor, perhaps from Duergar, slaves from Menzoberanzan, or other stranger creatures.

The members of House Millithor and, indeed even the goblins, travel so quietly that you can barely hear your own footsteps.

Eventually, fatigue begins to set in.  The destruction of your house, the fire, the slave revolt, the frantic flight through the portal, the Spider Guardian, the Goblins, and the discovery of the Beholder.  It has been a long day and there is much to meditate on.  You feel Reverie calling you.  You do not think you would be able to walk all the way to Mantol Derith without stopping for rest.

Up ahead is a likely looking spot, a cave that is off the main tunnel, looks cozy with some edible mushrooms growing in it, and the entrance is defendable by a single combatant.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 26, 2003)

Narcelia slips silently to her mothers side. She looks worried at her brothers, telling them with just her expression that she thinks they should be more carefull then talking to the matron mother. She allways tried to keep them safe from punsihments but should they insult Ki'Willis in her current stressed mood no words from her will help them out. Not to mention that the Beholder alone would be enough to worry her.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 26, 2003)

"We must rest, we would all do well to have some Reverie. Let us put down in this cavern and keep watch. I'll take the first."


----------



## Yasarra (Jun 27, 2003)

Ki'Willis examined their "refuge" silently.  With the food and an easily defendable position.  She nodded at her Patron's words.  They all needed rest, that was true, and this was a good place to gather food.  "Once we have all rested, we will gather food and leave for Mantol Derith.  Offer up your prayers and seek your rest."  

She found a quiet spot to offer up her prayers to Lloth before entering into her reverie.  She gave her thanks for the continued survival and good fortune of being able to find slaves, food and shelter so quickly.  She also swore that she would bring Qu'ellar Millithor to prosper once again, goddess willing.  They would prove their worthiness to the Queen of the Demonweb Pits.  Silence or no, she would not break from her faith.  In her mind, the goddess was testing them, and so far, they were doing very well indeed.  

Food, shelter, avoidance of a beholder, and slaves had already been obtained, and after their reverie, they would continue on to Mantol Derith.  These were things to be thankful for, and positive signs in her eyes.  When the Matron finally prepared for reverie, it was with her rod in her right hand and her left on the snakewhip.  She did not trust the goblins in the least.


----------



## Thels (Jun 27, 2003)

_Finally, some rest. It was about time..._ Dariel whispers to Krecil: "When you need your sleep, wake me."

Dariel looks for a little spot to place his bedroll and gets to sleep right away, taking some time in advance of staying up later.


----------



## Xael (Jun 27, 2003)

Quertus awakes from his thoughts, tries to get other's attention by coughing notably and tries to spot a good place for his attempt. If he finds one, he casts a spell, conjuring a small stone cottage.

_Bah. I'm definetly not sleeping on a stone floor._

OOC: Looking for the 20ft*20ft*10ft space that _Leomund's Secure Shelter_ needs, and if found, casting it.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2003)

Quertus chants and moves his fingers and magical forces cause the walls of the cavern to shift.  The stone itself melts and flows to create a small building of Drow Design.  Eight comfortable beds are brought into being for the nobles of House Millithor and a deep pit with a grate over it has been provided for the goblin slaves.

The windows are covered with a strong web that will keep out intruders, but allow a sentry to keep watch and even fire a hand crossbow at an enemy if necessary.  The door is protected by a powerful enchantment and only someone who wears the insignia of House Millithor can open the door.

The watches pass uneventfully, with nothing of any note other than the sentries occasionally being forced to shoot a bat that comes too close.

While Quertus meditates, he receives a series of visions of the past of the worn coin in his bag.

_An Illithid wearing clothing with arcane symbols in the Underdark(one distinctive symbol in particular is a red star contained within a purple circle).  The Illithid is looking down at a table full of shiny newly minted coins.  Gathering some of the coins in a bag, he hands the bag to a human standing nearby.  

Several days later, the human passes the coin to a halfling standing behind a bar in a small village on the surface world.

Several days later, the halfling is listening to an elderly human speak.  “You were right to be concerned.  I can’t make out the shapes inscribed on this coin, but it radiates a strong magical aura of abjuration magic.  After casting some divinations, I’ve determined that this coin is intended to protect the possessor from mental control.  It increases your will power so that you can resist any compulsion spells cast upon you.”

Several nights later, the halfling is running down a narrow alleyway and hiding himself in a barrel.  Packs of Illithids and thralls are moving freely through the village.  One Illithid stops before the barrel and uses its tentacles to remove the halfling’s brain.

Several months later, a Kobold scavenges the ruined town and finds the coin.  He gives it in tribute to the leader of his tribe, a powerful fire-breathing Dragon.   

The coin spends centuries in a sea of precious metals and gems as a part of the Dragon’s Hoard.

Dwarves attack and slay the Dragon.  With his dying breath, the Dragon takes his revenge upon his slayers by pronouncing the curse of Dragon Greed.  The Dwarves pay no heed to the Dragon’s words and split up his hoard (after some bloodshed to reduce the number of splits).

Weeks later, you see a Dwarf all alone in the Underdark, sitting upon a pile of coins.

One hundred years later, you see a strange Reptilian creature sitting upon the same pile of coins, in the same position.

The strange Reptilian creature is killed by a flight of poisoned crossbow bolts from a horde of goblins.  The goblins waste no time in seizing its coins.  After some bloodshed,  all of the coins are taken by an extremely large and fat goblin.

Months later, you see Grivak sneak into a room.  An extremely large and fat goblin is sleeping on a bed of coins.  Grivak steals a single coin from the room and flees.    
_

Quertus awakens abruptly from reverie with the thought that the coin in his pouch bears the curse of Dragon Greed.  The curse might not affect one of Quertus’s magical training and willpower, but if the visions were true, the great goblin and possibly Grivak are under the curse.

After the members of House Millithor leave reverie and exit the dwelling, Quertus chants and waves his hand and the stone walls of the Dwelling melt and the cavern returns to its original form.

The members of House Millithor and their goblin slaves continue on their trek through the Underdark.  Occasionally passing tunnels with tracks, you do not encounter any creatures other than vermin or small animals (bats, centipedes, rats, spiders, etc.).  All of the vermin and small animals except the Spiders are slain, as is the usual practice for Drow Patrols traveling through the underdark.  

As you near the end of a solid day of travel, you realize you have almost reached Mantol Derith.

Ahead, the cavern widens and there are many well-worn tracks.  Mantol Derith is perhaps a mile away, or less.  Civilization beckons.


----------



## Endur (Jun 28, 2003)

The members of House Millithor pass through an arched entrance into the Great Cavern of Mantol Derith. The sounds and smells of civilization are all around you.

The Great Cave of Mantol-Derith is a grand and natural grotto with four excavated caverns nestled in its four corners.  The ceiling is a great dome reaching a height of nearly one hundred feet.  Numerous stalactites and stalagmites adorn the cavern.  Mushrooms, some of huge size, are scattered throughout the cavern.  

The scents of many races assault your nostrils.  Drow, Duergar, Shield Dwarves, Svirfnebli, Illithids, Troglydytes, Grimlocks, Quaggoths, Humans, Orcs, Goblinoids, Ogres, Trolls, and many other races can be found in the marketplace.

Runes painted on the wall in several languages give directions to the representatives of Menzoberanzan, to the representatives of Gracklstuh the City of Blades, to “Laral’s of Skullport”, and to a campground for independent merchants.  A huge, garish looking facility with many lights must be “Laral’s of Skullport.”  The sign for “Laral’s of Skullport” indicates rooms, food, and every kind of entertainment you desire is available at “Laral’s.”

Independent merchants have setup stalls in the middle of the cavern and wholesale deals are conducted by the official representatives of the Menzoberanzan and Gracklstugh in their respective quarters of the cavern.  Cages are everywhere in evidence, for slave trading is a common practice in Mantol-Derith, although many of the cages are empty.  Animals of all kinds are also for sale, including Riding Lizards, Trained Tarantulas, and many exotic species.

Ahead, you see all manner of beings engaged in negotiations and trade.  You even see surface worlders, four humans wearing red robes and trying to persuade a black horse with a black horn coming out of its forehead to move in the general direction of the Menzoberanzan trading quarter.  

The largest commotion seems to be around a Duergar near the entrance to the Gracklstugh quarter.  A Duergar is standing on a wooden platform and holding up an steel axe over his head.   A crowd of over 100 humaniods is gathered around  platform, including Goblinoids, Illithids, Ogres, Drow, Shield Dwarves, and many, many Duergar.  The Duergar is speaking very fast in undercommon, “I hear 300 from the Ogre with the purple glove, do I hear 4?  Do I hear 400?  Going once?  I have 350 from the Troglydyte with the green cloak.  350 going once.  350 going twice.  400 from the Illithid Master Klaxeon.  400 going once!  400 going twice!”

Because of the commotion around the auction, nobody seems to have paid any attention to you yet.


----------



## Thels (Jun 29, 2003)

Dariel looks around with a suspicious eye towards the variety of races represented, still quite wary from the events of yesterday. _Dwarves, Trolls, surface dwellers... What a mess. And what a smell! Fortunately no Bugbears or surface elves though. They would've made my repulsion complete. Oh well, let's see what Matron Mother has in mind._

Dariel draws closer towards the group of housemembers, making sure his swords are ready to be drawn when need be.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 29, 2003)

Narcelias eyes sparkle at the the sight of all the different races. This was what she had wished for so long. The world outside of Menzobenranzan was indeed as colourfull as she had imagined. Of course her chance to explore it had come at a hight price but refusing to enjoy it now would not make that better. Even though she enjoys the spectacle she stays to her mother right, her hand allways on her sword hilt.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 29, 2003)

"500!" _Krecil yells above the crowd,_ "500 for the axe!" 

_He turns to Ki'willis:_ It might be of use to our party, for bargaining purposes or otherwise."


----------



## Thels (Jun 29, 2003)

_Sheesh! Why did he have to do that! As if things didn't look hectic enough as it is... Now everyone is watching us! And that Mindflayer is probably gonna be very pissed about this._ Dariel keeps an eye open for anyone getting close to the group, both hands on his swords.


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2003)

The old, bald Duergar continues speaking at a fast pace.  He is wearing dark gray clothing and no armor.  His wispy gray beard comes down halfway to his waist.  He shouts, "500 from the Drow in the rear!  Do I hear 550?  500 going once!"

An Illithid wearing purple robes near the front of the crowd turns around and stares at Krecil.

The Duergar continues as a snake-like humanoid creature on the left hand side raises its hand, "500 going twice!  550 from Krisshalk of Chult!  550 going once!  This axe is one of the finest works ever created by the master smith Avarick of Gracklstuh!  Do I hear 600?"


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 29, 2003)

_Krecil notices the look he gets from the mindflayer and thinks to himself: "Hmm, Illithids... Never did like them. He's probably reading my thoughts right now."_

_He turns to Ki'Willis again:_ "This could be worth looking into Matron Ki'Willis, if the axe is worth 500 gold to a mindflayer, creatures that are notorious for not need weapons to defend themselves or attack others, then it must be useful to us.  Should I continue bidding?"


----------



## Endur (Jun 29, 2003)

Map of Mantol-Derith


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 30, 2003)

Marckarius, who has kept quiet and in the rear since being "reminded" of his status, feels not at all comforted by the proximity of myriad taverns and wenching-places.  He eyes the riding lizards covetously and weighs his valuables judiciously.

The auction draws his attention from a particularly sleek and spirited lizard-stallion, and he notices both the Illithid Klaxeon and the snake-thing Krisshalk.  When Klaxeon's attention is drawn to Patron Krecil, Marckarius gives him The Stare and keeps his hand near his spider-silk flail.  Marckarius doesn't want trouble with so many drow-foes around, but he's not prepared to roll over and die.

_"Curse these other males!  Can they do nothing but act out of turn and draw attention to us?"_ he fumes in the silence of his own mind.  _"I pray nothing comes of this, and our business this day is over soon.  I need a drink!"_

TWK
Secondboy, indeed!  Who, prithee tell, was Matron Ki'Willis' firstborn son?


----------



## Pyrex (Jun 30, 2003)

_Carcelon looks about the tumult caused by the lesser races thronging the market with a faint look of disgust. _

"Matron, should we see to selling off these gols?  I can't imagine the three of them being of any _practical_ use."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 30, 2003)

The Whiner Knight said:
			
		

> *
> When Klaxeon's attention is drawn to Patron Krecil, Marckarius gives him The Stare and keeps his hand near his spider-silk flail.  Marckarius doesn't want trouble with so many drow-foes around, but he's not prepared to roll over and die.
> 
> "Curse these other males!  Can they do nothing but act out of turn and draw attention to us?" he fumes in the silence of his own mind.  "I pray nothing comes of this, and our business this day is over soon.  I need a drink!"
> ...




Narcelias stand and thoughts are an exact mirror of Marckarius, the only member of the household she considers her "true" sibling. So far she had made it a point not to interfer with the patrons decisions but with time she would tell him to stand down had he not directly asked the matron. Narcelia had long since learned to never ever interupt her mother.


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2003)

The Illithid Klaxeon turns away from Marckarius' stare and focuses instead on the duergar standing on the stage.

The old, bald Duergar continues speaking at a fast pace.  He shouts, "600 from the Illithid Master Klaxeon! Do I hear 650? 600 going once!"

The Duergar continues speaking at a fast pace.  He shouts, "600 going twice!"  The Duergar stares at the snake-like humanoid and Krisshalk matches his stare without blinking.

The Duergar then shakes his head, almost as if he lost himself in Krisshalk's stare, and announces, "Sold to Master Klaxeon for 600 gold!"

The Illithid's tentacles begin to move and a stream of gold coins fly through the air from one of the grimlocks standing next to the Illithid and land on a desk underneath the platform where the Duergar is standing.  A duergar behind the desk swiftly counts the coins while the gleaming steel battleaxe flies through the air and lands in the hands of the grimlock standing next to the Illithid.

A younger Grimlock, removes a weapon from a wagon behind the stage, climbs up on the platform and hands a sword in an elaborate scabbard and a scroll to the Grimlock standing on stage.

The old Duergar continues his auction while reading from the scroll, "Available to you today is one of the finest swords ever created by Kaverick, Blademaster of Gracklstugh.  The blade is five hands in length, the handle allows the blade to be wielded in either a one handed grip or a two handed grip, and it is fashioned out of the finest adamtinium.  We will open the bidding at five thousand.  Do I hear five thousand?"

A Troglydyte wearing a green cloak yells out in undercommon, "Five thousand from Krzed the Destroyer!"

A male Drow elf on the other side of the crowd raises his hand.  The Duergar continues, "Six thousand from Kanin, servant of Lady Yyssiriryl of Menzoberanzan.  Do I hear seven thousand for one of the finest blades ever produced by the City of Blades?"

A tall surface human with dark hair, pale skin, and glowing eyes calls out seven thousand.  The Duergar continues, "Seven thousand from Chirar!"  

A pair of large, very smelly reptilian creatures(troglydytes) grumble and leave the crowd, passing close by the members of House Millithor.  The Troglydytes are heading in the direction of Laral's of Skullport.  The Troglydytes wear armor made out of lizard scales.  One of the Troglydytes is carrying a shiny steel axe and the other, the self-proclaimed Krzed the Destroyer, is carrying an axe made out of stone.

The Duergar continues, "Seven Thousand going once!  Do I hear Eight Thousand?"


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 2, 2003)

_"Five thousand as an open bid for a sword?  Even with an adamantium blade...  eh, it's probably a rip-off.  I wouldn't bid on anything I can't handle myself."_

The thought strikes Marckarius that it might be just desserts were the Patron to bid 5,000 on a shoddy piece of work that turned out to be plated lead set with colored glass.  He's very tempted to leave Krecil to such a fate and not mention his suspicions, but concern for the fate of House Millithor and the thought that the gold is better spent elsewhere pricks him to open his mouth.

OOC:  Is there anything about the old, bald duergar that Marckarius would recognize?  What is the reputation of duergar among the drow -- would they try to cheat us if given the chance?  Unless Marckarius would know better, I'll voice my doubts to Krecil -- with the proper respect from elderboy to a patron who is only tenuously related.

TWK


----------



## Yasarra (Jul 2, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry about the delay.  RL has had me very busy lately.

IC:  Ki'Willis nods to her daughter, "Xas, let us be rid of the golen.  We need coin more than we need them.  Krecil, do naut bid on anything at this time.  We will do that before we leave, but naut now.  First, we need to be rid of these golen and get any information that we can regarding Menzoberranzan."  Turning, she made her way through the crowd, heading toward the Menzo sector, intent on hiring someone to sell the golen for her.  This was not a job for a noble, after all.  She wanted nothing more than to be rid of them and get a room at Laral's, a bath, a meal, and to sort her thoughts.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 3, 2003)

Marckarius gives one last longing look at the riding lizards, then sticks close to his family.  There will be plenty of time later, after the Matron has released him, for looking at mounts and the marketplace.  For now it is his duty to give protection to his family -- the last of his house -- from the vile freaks and monsters that Lolth has spun of her web to vex the course of her chosen.

OOC:  Marck sees his mother safely ensconced wherever she wants to land, then grabs a few hours' trance and comes out to find a good riding lizard and do some shopping before having to attend his mother again.  Meanwhile, whenever in the company of one or more Millithor noble, Marck keeps himself carefully between them and the largest concentration of aberrations he sees at all times.

TWK


----------



## Endur (Jul 3, 2003)

The members of House Millithor leave the auction and enter the Menzoberanzan quarter.  With their house insignias hidden and wearing their cloaks, they are anonymous pools of darkness in the black streets.  The Menzoberanzan quarter is empty of activity and light and everything is quiet, in marked contrast to the crowded, bustling Gracklstugh quarter.  

Outside a large pavilion decorated with symbols of Lolth, you encounter an old male drow named Tolokoph, with stooped shoulders and tremors in his hands.  Scents of incense float out of the pavilion, and the smell is much improved in this vincinity compared to the awful smells of the Duergar quarter.

Tolokoph says, “I will certainly agree to act as your agent for selling the golen.  This is an excellent time to get a return on your investment by selling a slave.  Each gol is worth at least twice the normal amount, because Jabbress Yyssisiryll bought nearly every slave in Mantol-Derith yesterday and sent them to Menzoberanzan.  The rumor is that the slaves are needed for a zhennu or’shanse (great sacrifice) to honor the Goddess.”

After Tolokoph spoke the word “or’shanse”, Glick, Grivak, and Snarka cry and struggle to free themselves to no avail.  Tolokoph laughs and hands the goblins over to a pair of Bugbears who roughly toss the three goblins into a cage.  

Tolokoph offers to introduce Ki’Willis to Jabbress Yyssisiryll, but understands when his offer is put off to another time.  Tolokoph hands 100 platinum pieces over to Matron Ki’Willis as a down payment for the goblins and offers to bring the rest by Laral’s once the sale is finalized.

Leaving the Menzoberanzan sector, you pass through the booths of the independent merchants and enter the huge facility known as “Laral’s of Skullport.”

As you enter the front door, you realize that Laral’s is huge, several floors high extending all the way to the ceiling of the cavern with several floors excavated below the cavern floor.  From the front entrance you can see a front desk for guests to obtain lodgings, a restaurant, a tavern that contains gambling games and a huge gladiatorial arena, signs pointing to additional taverns and recreational facilities, and more.

In the gladiator arena, a trio of Reptilian humanoids (Troglydytes) are circling a huge four legged shark-like creature with a mouth that looks large enough to swallow one of the reptiles whole.  Gamblers are betting on which reptile will be the first one eaten.

A human innkeeper behind the desk greets you warmly and offers the members of House Millithor the “finest suite” in the house.  Designed specifically for Drow, with heated running water for baths, multiple rooms, and decorations reminiscent of Menzoberanzan.

As you walk down the hallway towards the luxury suite, a strange looking Shield Dwarf looks out of the tavern at the members of House Millithor and whistles in appreciation at the female members of the house.  In contrast to the gray dwarves who tend to wear drab gray clothing, this dwarf wears brightly colored clothing.  In further contrast with dwarven tradition, his hair is cut short, his beard is a small goatee, and he doesn’t seem to be wearing any armor or carrying any weapons.  

There are half a dozen other Shield Dwarves and Duergar at his table (all of whom look like traditional dwarves), but they aren’t paying attention to his antics, instead they are focusing on their ale.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

Torrellan will casually move in between the dwarf and the ladies of the house and catch his eye and start drumming his fingers upon the pommel of his sheathed weapon.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

Dariel stays on his toes, looking around the room all the time, taking exceptional note of the dwarves at the table, resisting the urge to jump at them and kill the fancydressed one.

_Weird dwarf. Even weirder habits, insulting the women like that. As if they'd be interested what a stupid stinking dwarf thinks of them. One word of the matron and he's dead._


----------



## Radiant (Jul 3, 2003)

Narcelia allready has one hand lifed up to blast the dwarf with a spell before she reigns herself in, remembering she can't afford to waste them. Still this is an incredible insult especially in the presence of the matron and even her patience knows limits. With one fluid move she grabs the handle of her scourge of fangs and the snakeheads fly  forward to hit the dwarf in the face.


----------



## Thels (Jul 3, 2003)

_Action time!_

Dariel dwars his swords and positions himself next to and just behind Narcelia, ready to step in and intercept if one of the dwarves makes a move at her.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 3, 2003)

OOC:  A bar fight already?  Whatever happened to subtlety?

Unless she recieves different instructions from the Matron, Carcelon will draw her rod and prepare to glob the first individual who moves to interfere with Narcelia.


----------



## Xael (Jul 3, 2003)

Quertus has been quietly following others, thinking about the coin and his vision/dream. He was quite pleased to hear that the goblins would be sacrificed and the coin and it's holder are now out of Grivak's sight.

Awakened from his slumber by the ruckus, Quertus decides that the situation is still under control. He will watch the situation, and only take part on the "fight" if it looks like it will get serious (multiple dwarves attack).


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2003)

With uncanny accuracy, the twin snake heads of Narcelia’s whip leap into the Dwarf’s face.  One of the snake heads sinks its fangs right below the dwarf’s right eye, the other snake head injects its poison into the dwarf’s chin.

The dwarf yells out in pain, stumbles back, knocking over his chair, and falls on the ground.  He tries to get back up, but his body is spasming out of control, his mouth is making weird noises, and he can’t stand back up.  His face is already beginning to puff up where the serprents bit him.

The female Duergar who was sitting right next to him, turns and with a look of disgust, drops a full tankard of ale on his head.  The blow knocks him senseless and the tankard breaks into pieces and ale splashes all over him.

At this point, many of the other customers in the Inn are beginning to pay attention to the fracas.  Of the fifty or so customers in the tavern, half are Duergar.  The rest are various races from the Underdark, including a trio of Illithids, several Grimlocks, some Quaggoths, half a dozen Goblinoids, and a couple of humans.  In particular, Marckarius notices two large aberrations, snakes with the face of drow (Spirit Nagas), and Marckarius moves to place himself in between the snakes and the members of House Millithor.  

The two dwarves and the four duergar who were sitting next to the odd looking dwarf are beginning to react.  A red-haired shield dwarf at the table is talking in dwarven to an older, bald duergar wearing full plate armor.  The other shield dwarf, a dark haired dwarf wearing a chain shirt with an axe slung over his back, stands up with his hands open before him, and speaks.

Speaking in undercommon, “Please forgive my father’s brother’s son.  I am Tanis, son of Hanin Steelshadow.   My cousin Django…” He looks at the senseless dwarf lying on the floor, sighs and shrugs his shoulders, and looks back at you and finishes speaking, “He just doesn’t understand.”


----------



## Thels (Jul 4, 2003)

_Stupid Dwarves! So much for a silent entry..._

Dariel stays put near Narcelia, his swords ready in his hands.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 4, 2003)

_Krecil seems bored by the antics, though if aynone looked closely enough they might notice a slight twinkle of amusement in his startling eyes. As the rest of the family go about their business Krecil approaches the barman..._

"Tell me, _human_, how does a man like you come to run a bar in a city like this?"

_He puts five gold onto the bar and slides them across to the barkeep..._ "Give me something strong, and keep the change, maybe you'll be able to repay me later."


----------



## Radiant (Jul 4, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking in undercommon, “Please forgive my father’s brother’s son.  I am Tanis, son of Hanin Steelshadow.   My cousin Django…” He looks at the senseless dwarf lying on the floor, sighs and shrugs his shoulders, and looks back at you and finishes speaking, “He just doesn’t understand.”  *




Narcela takes the whip down again and nods, accepting the apology but waits to see if the matron is statisfied too.


----------



## Endur (Jul 4, 2003)

The pale, gray haired bartender pours a glass of whiskey for Krecil and leaves the bottle on the counter next to the glass.  The bottle is dated six years ago and the label on the bottle is L’Renor Vress’lve Tar’annen (The Black Claw Company).  

The bartender begins to speak:

“Ahhh, the tale of how I came to work one of the taverns at Laral’s of Skullport …  I’ve worked for Laral off and on for a couple of decades, but not in his taverns.  I was a sea-faring man, and I plied the seas both above and below the surface.  I was an honest trader, crossing the Darklake and minding my own business, when IT happened.  I don’t rightly remember what exactly what did happen, but I remember waking up many years later, as if I had spent several years in a deep fog.

“And that’s what did happen, or at least what the svirfneblin Kallian Torrush Alkar told me later.  I and the rest of my crew were captured and mentally enslaved by one of the creatures of the Dark Lake, a tentacled creature of the depths called an Aboleth.  Kallian said that I and the others had been transformed into a creature that looked more like a frog than a human.

“I might have spent my whole life as a humanoid frog if not for the fact that Kallian tricked the Aboleth and freed me and the rest of the slaves.

“Even though I look more or less normal these days, bright light bothers me and I have to swim in water every day.  And the Dark Lake feels so comfortable, that I want to stay near it.  But I can still feel the Aboleth in my mind and I don’t dare work as a sailor anymore.  So, instead I work for Laral as a bartender and occasionally help out on the docks.”


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 5, 2003)

Marckarius keeps an eye on the spirit nagas and an ear on the conversation with the dwarves.  If the spirit nagas seem too interested or move too close to the party, Marck tries to Intimidate them into minding their own business.

Meanwhile, he tries to gauge their power relative to his family's through reading their body language and carriage.

_"Can we go nowhere without drawing attention?  'Tis as if some higher being were purposely moving to place these situations before us!  I swear the dwarf in motley was goaded into his action by some mysterious will not his own."_

OOC:  Is there any way (possibly involving a skill check) that Marck can hazard a guess as to the power of the spirit nagas?

TWK


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 5, 2003)

_Krecil takes the glass and downs the drink in one.. although many would think it strange a Drow liking dwarven whiskey so much Krecil's time in Jarlaxle's mercenary band taught him some strange habits. After downing a glass Krecil turns his attention to the story the barman is telling and tries hard to hide his boredom ... He leans across the bar and slides another gold coin onto the table._

"Perhaps you could inform me of more.. recent.. occurances? Anything... strange or out of the ordinary?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2003)

The bartender lowers his voice to a whisper so that only Krecil can hear.   

"Well, perhaps you have already noticed that there are more gray dwarves in town than normal.  The rumor is that his royal highness, the crown prince of Gracklstugh is visiting Mantol-Derith, Prince Horlbar Steelshadow himself in the flesh.  Dwarves are notoriously tight-lipped, but many of the customers in the tavern are probably members of his entourage.  Nobody is quite sure why he is here, but there is a rumor that he is negotiating trade rights with a prince from Mithril Hall."


----------



## Thels (Jul 6, 2003)

Dariel stays put with his swords in his hands, wary for anyone coming close to the group, ignoring the patron for now.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 9, 2003)

_Carcelon looks from Django to Tanis._

"You may want to keep a closer eye on him in the future.  My sister left him alive, few other Drow would."

_Carcelon walks over to the bar and sets down a couple of gp._

"Wine.  Not too dry."

OOC:  As noted in the other thread I'll be offline until Monday morning.  Anyone heard from either Endur or Yasarra?  They seem to be MIA.


----------



## Endur (Jul 10, 2003)

The bartender pours a glass of wine for Carcelon.  The label on the bottle has the strange characters of the Common Tongue of the Surface World.

Tanis meekly responds to Carcelon, "That sounds like excellent advice.  I'll do my best to keep a close eye on Django."

The female duergar who dropped the tankard of ale on Django makes a sarcastic-sounding comment in dwarven, and one of the younger male Duergar at the table laughs in response to the comment. 

Tanis, and the other shield dwarf sitting at the table, get pained expressions on their face in response to the comment.  The old bald male Duergar glares at the laughing male duergar, and the laughter ceases.

The other customers in the bar have returned to their attention to other topics, and are no longer paying attention to Django and the Drow.


----------



## Thels (Jul 10, 2003)

Dariel sheats his swords and sits down. He jells a quick "Wine!" at the barkeeper while tossing him a gold piece, before he turns his focus back to the dwarves.


----------



## Endur (Jul 10, 2003)

The bartender quickly pours a glass of wine for Dariel.  

Then he returns to Carcelon and asks in undercommon, "Noble Lady, does this wine meet your satisfaction?  This wine was imported from a vineyard near  the surface city of Calaunt."


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 10, 2003)

Marckarius wants to join Dariel at the table and sup wine too, but as elderboy his duty is to attend on his Matron for as long as she desires.  He's also trying extra-hard to keep his place ever since the rebuke she gave him.

He tries not to let his desires show on his face.

Although he takes his hands off his instruments of war, he maintains his vigil on the Spirit Nagas -- but he tries to be subtle about it.  He doesn't fear the Nagas, but he wants no unnecessary battle to be his fault.

TWK


----------



## Endur (Jul 11, 2003)

Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor stops walking when she hear's the dwarf's whistle of appreciation.  She doesn't turn to look at the impudent dwarf or otherwise react to the actions of the other members of her house.

A cruel smile forms on her face as she listens to Narcelia inflict punishment on the impudent dwarf.

Then, with a nod to the innkeeper, she indicates for him to continue leading her to the suite of rooms.  

Narcelia, Marckarius, Torrellan, and Quertus follow her to the luxury suite of rooms.

Krecil, Carcelon, and Dariel remain in the bar with their drinks.

Once in the suite, Ki'Willis ordered a hot bath made ready and a meal to be served.


----------



## Thels (Jul 11, 2003)

Dariel, slowly sipping his single glass of wine, stays close to Krecil and Carcelon, keeping his eyes open towards the various other races gathered at the inn, staying ready to defend Carcelon and optionally Krecil, if he thinks for some reason Krecil can't handle on his own. He'll stay at the bar as long as his family members remain, trying to overhear some of the ongoing conversations.

(OOC: If they leave into town, Dariel might tag along. If they go for their chambers, Dariel will head into town, trying to find something like a guard dog.)


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2003)

After most of the Drow left the tavern, Django returned to consciousness and Tanis and the other shield dwarf picked him up and walked him out of the tavern.

Krecil, Dariel, and Carcelon, who are still in the tavern, watch a couple of rounds of combat in the arena.  In the first combat, the reptilian humanoids eventually defeat the land shark, although one lost an arm.  For the second combat, one of the humans in the bar challenges a Quaggoth to a duel, and the pale-skinned human rips out the Quaggoth’s throat with his bare hands and drinks deeply of its blood.     







The hours pass uneventfully as the members of House Millithor recover from their grueling ordeal in the comforts of civilization.  

Marckarius and Dariel go out shopping while the others recuperate.

Marckarius found a particularly sleek and spirited lizard-stallion for sale from a Drow commoner for the low price of 800 gold.  The saddle, bit, bridle, and other tack cost another hundred gold pieces.

Dariel found the Cavvekan he was looking for.  The Cavvekan was being used to guard a merchant’s goods.  After some negotiating, Dariel was able to persuade the merchant to part with the Cavvekan for 300 gold.

After everyone returns from their shopping expeditions, Matron Ki’Willis announces that since what happened in Menzoberanzan is not public knowledge in Mantol-Derith, it is now time to see Lady Yyssiriryl, representative of the ruling council of Menzoberanzan, and find out what news she has.

Wearing the House symbol of Qu’ellar Millithor openly, Matron Ki’Willis leads the members of her family out of Laral’s of Skullport across Mantol Derith into the Menzoberanzan quarter.

The Menzoberanzan quarter is empty of activity and light and everything is quiet, in marked contrast to the crowded, bustling Gracklstugh quarter.

As you walk down the streets towards a large pavilion, you see three dwarves headed your way, one with a bandaged face.  The other two dwarves drag the third dwarf off in a different direction as soon as they notice your group.

Outside a large pavilion decorated with symbols of Lolth, you encounter Tolokoph and another drow male, whom he introduces as Reftael Jerritrel.  With one look at your house symbols, they bow and request the members of House Millithor to follow them to meet with Lady Yyssiriryl.  (Marckarius remembers Reftael from when Reftael was an instructer at Melee-Magthere, the school for warriors.  Reftael is one of the finest warriors in Menzoberanzan who has not joined a noble house as a weapons master).

Entering the pavilion, you notice a large green statue of a Spider, nearly the size of the spider that guards the portal and made of solid jade.






Incense considerably improves the smells and scents compared to the awful smells of the other parts of the cavern.

Luxury items of all kinds are scattered around the pavilion, almost randomly.  Artwork, books, scrolls, jewelry, clothing, musical instruments, weapons, spices, wine, and many other goods are on display.  Soft lantern light flickers through the pavilion.

You see a beautiful, female drow, dressed in a minimal amount of silk clothing and jewelry, lounging on a couch.  An old bald gnome with an obsidian collar around his neck is writing in a book at a small desk.

As you enter, the female drow stands up.  She speaks,  “Welcome to Mantol Derith, Matron Ki’Willis and noble members of Qu’ellar Millithor.  I am Yyssiriryl, the trade representative of the ruling council of Menzoberanzan.  I have been in charge of negotiating trade and certain other matters in Mantol-Derith for several centuries.  I hope you found the accommodations at Laral’s of Skullport to your taste.  We also have accommodations here for visiting nobles.

“I have been expecting you since I heard that a noble priestess had used her whip on an impudent dwarf in the inn.  There is much we need to discuss.”  

Turning for a moment, Yyssiriryl says,  “Tolokoph, lock Kassawar in his cage.”  Tolokoph leaves the room with the gnome slave.  Reftael takes a position near the entrance to the room.

Yyssiriryl says, speaking to Matron Ki’Willis, “ Reftael is my second and you can speak freely in front of him.”


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2003)

Yyssiriryl pulls a hanging curtain aside and reveals a large standing mirror.  She motions the members of House Millithor to stand around the mirror.  She stands facing the mirror and she speaks, “Show me Sos’Umptu Baenre.”

The image in the mirror shifts and changes.  A priestess appears in the image.

Yyssiriryl continues to speak,  “Sos’Umptu, hear me.  This is Yyssiriryl from Mantol Derith.  The Matron of Qu’ellar Millithor and the nobles of her family are here with me now.”

The image of Sos’Umptu appears to focus on the mirror, almost staring straight at Yyssiriryl and speaks,  “That is excellent news!  We had feared that House Millithor had been exterminated by the slave revolt, and all her nobles had suffered a most terrible fate.

“The Loyal Drow of Menzoberanzan crushed the slave revolt.  Groomph Baenre, Archmage of Menzoberanzan, prevented the fire from completely destroying the city by summoning a rainstorm from the surface world.

“The Revolt was led by an Alhoon, an undead Illithid, that used its mental powers to coordinate the slave attack.  Renegade male drow and Driders were also involved.  Their headquarters contained a shrine to several Lords of the Abyss.  The Alhoon, the renegade males, and the Driders were exterminated.  The wizard Phaerun, one of the masters of Sorcere, destroyed Syrzan the Alhoon in a magical duel.  

“Half of the slaves are dead, a quarter captured, and a quarter fled into the tunnels of the Underdark.  Of the captured slaves, all those that drew the blood of the drow are to be executed.  The rest will be punished and returned to service.  The ruling council is organizing patrols to hunt down and exterminate the slaves that fled.

“Several of the minor houses were destroyed in the fighting.  I am pleased to see that House Millithor was not destroyed.

“Yyssiriryl, please use the powers of the mirror to show them what happened to their residence.”

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show the residence of Qu’ellar Millithor.”  The mirror begins to display the residence which all of you spent more than a hundred years in, and some of you spent several centuries.  The walls of your house are still standing, but it was looted and the interior was completely destroyed by the fire.  It is a mess, and it appears abandoned.

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show Menzoberanzan.”  The mirror begins to display the city and it is changed.  A great fire has swept through some parts of the cavern, destroying and damaging many buildings.  Works of sculpture that were once perfection are now marred with smoke, melted from intense heat, or defaced by violence.  It will be many years before Menzoberanzan can recover, especially since most of the slave workers are dead or fled.

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror,  “Show Sos’Umptu.”  

Sos’Umptu speaks, “Now you see the situation we face.”

Ki’Willis suggests using the wealth of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth to aid in the rebuilding process.

Sos’Umptu responds, “We had that thought as well.  Unfortunately, there is a problem with L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth.  The caravans are overdue.  After the revolt, we tried to reach Alvera, the head administrator of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth, but we can not locate her or contact anyone at the merchant company headquarters through magical divinations.  In fact, we were just discussing the idea of putting together an expedition to find out what might have happened to the merchant company as well as recover any valuables that can aid in the process of re-building Menzoberanzan.  

“We scried Maermidrya, to see if House Morcane was the cause of the problem.  They appear to have their own problems:  The city of Maermidrya also suffered a revolt simultaneously with the revolt in Menzoberanzan.  There the Archmage of the city, Dunneth Wharreil, betrayed their ruling council and declared himself the ruler of Maermidrya.  He opened a gate to the Abyss, and a horde of fiends came through.  The Archmage, the fiends, the slaves, and some driders have turned Maermidrya into a ruined city.  The noble houses remain under siege, afraid to leave their fortresses, while the rest of the city is in the hands of the rebels.  The archmage sits and watches the destruction from the Shattered Tower, Maermidrya’s equivalent of Sorcere.

“Matron Triel has decided that because Qu’ellar Morcane could not keep control of their city, they are no longer worthy of being partners in L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth.  Instead, we are going to give Qu’ellar Millithor their 25% share.  In exchange for the increased profits, you will be required to go to the merchant headquarters, and if necessary go to Qu’ellar Morcane, to find all the recoverable assets of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth and bring them back to Menzoberanzan.  Please feel free to mete out punishment to anyone who has misused corporate assets or whoever is responsible for preventing us from being able to contact those who are in charge of the Merchant company headquarters.  

“Matron Triel asked me to tell you that this is not a request and that you have no other option.  We will also be sending an expedition to Ched Nassad to ascertain the situation there and recover assets belonging to another mercantile concern.  If you run across any information regarding Lolth’s silence, please make that information your highest priority and send that information back at your earliest convenience."  

Sos’Umptu concludes, “Yyssiriryl, please show them what they face and give them any assistance they require.  May Lolth’s favor be with Qu’ellar Millithor and Menzoberanzan.”

Yyssiriryl motions for Reftael to move closer.  Reftael takes a position standing right next to the mirror with a sword drawn in each hand.

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror,  “Show the headquarters of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth”.  The mirror grows foggy and nothing is seen within the mirror.  

 Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show the city of Maerymidrya ”

You see a city in a Great Cavern.  Tall graceful buildings of dark elven design.  When you look closer, you realize that many of the buildings are on fire or are crumbling ruins.  Several score of creatures fly above the city, circling various buildings or diving upon creatures on the ground.  

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show Qu’Ellar Morcane.”

The image shows a ledge.  Underneath the ledge is a crevice going downward.  The crevice is filled with a gigantic web.  Tunnels leading off the web lead into the residence of House Morcane.






Drow still live in House Morcane, but an angry mob of Humanoids and Fiends lurk outside the crevice, waiting for anyone to leave the House.

Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show the traitor archmage, Dunneth Wharreil “

You see a male dark elf, flying atop a darkness so black that you can only see it by the fact that it blocks other things out.  The Dark elf swoops out of the sky towards some figures scurrying through the ruined streets.  Dark elves flee the flyer in every direction.  A wave of darkness flows out of the creature he rides upon, and the elves that are touched by the darkness are drained of life and fall dead.  The rider casts arcane spells of terrible power and the few elves that survived the darkness perish instantly.  The Archmage and his dark mount continue their pursuit.  (Quertus recognizes the creature made out of darkness as a Shadow Dragon)






Yyssiriryl commands the mirror, “Show the fiends summoned into Maerymidrya.”

The mirror shows the largest building you have ever seen.  The great coliseum of Maerymidrya.   For thousands of years, lesser races have turned the sand red with their blood.  But now, the heads on the pikes surrounding the Coliseum are from drow.  

The view shifts to inside the Coliseum. The audience stands could hold 100,000 spectators, but only a few thousand creatures are in the stands today.

A crowd of humanoids, giants, and fiends are sitting in the audience stands.  Two female dark elves are standing on the coliseum floor.

The two dark elf females face each other, each holding a dagger in her left hand and wearing the tattered remainder of what once must have been the outfit of a high priestess of Lolth.  

Then, they turn as one, and bow to the members of the audience and shout, “We who are about to die give honor to great Kurgoth, Conqueror of Maermyidrya.”

“Ho, Ho, Ho!”  The voice booms throughout the arena.  It seems supernaturally amplified and reverberates out of the Mirror.  The view shifts and begins to focus on a large fiend in the audience, a repulsive towering humanoid with dark red skin, massive clawed hands, and huge bat wings.  






Quertus recognizes the Fiend as Kurgoth, a powerful denizen of the Abyss, member of the race of Demons known as Balors.

The fiend lashes out a huge whip into the air and the cracking sound causes the duel to begin.  

Then the fiend lashes out with the whip once more, and the front half of the great whip disappears …

And reappears coming out of the mirror and wraps around Reftael’s neck.

As the demonic laughter booms through the mirror, the fiend yanks hard and Reftael’s body is yanked into the mirror and passes through it and lands in front of Kurgoth in the Arena of Maermyidrya.

Initiative:   

Kurgoth: 22 (dragged Reftael through the mirror with his whip) 
Torellan: 21
Narcelia: 21
Reftael Jerritrel: 20
Carcelon 15
Dariel 13
Yyssiryl: 11
Krecil: 10
Marckarius 9
Ki’Willis: 4
Quertus: 4


----------



## Thels (Jul 13, 2003)

Dariel instantly draws his swords and then orientates himself on the situation.

_What's going on! One time we're just viewing a scene through the mirror and the next second the mirror became a portal? Some powerfull demon. Good thing I didn't feel aquianted to Reftael._

He stays in defensive position, ready to attack anything coming through the mirror. He won't go through the mirror himself, unless one of the women of his house goes there or orders him there.

If he ends up in melee with a creature that's being attacked by another housemember as well, he'll try to take flanking positions in order to apply his best attacking moves.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 13, 2003)

"Heh, excitement at last!"

_Krecil draws his crossbow and will await an order to go through the portal and attack, if there is no order to attack he will prepare himself for the battle by readying his rapiers and speaking the commands *Chill* and *Burn*._


----------



## Calim (Jul 13, 2003)

Torrellan will defensively cast shield bringing his ac to 28 and then quickdraw his sword and ready to square off against anyone who has not been taken by a relative yet.


----------



## Xael (Jul 13, 2003)

"EXCITEMENT!?! It's a bloody Balor!", Quertus replies to Krecil's comment when he gets over the shock and surprise.

_Is he insane or just stupid!?_

Quertus will cast _Haste_ and (using the partial action gained) also cast _Summon Monster V_ and conjure a Celestial Dire Lion to attack (charge & pounce) the Balor if Matron orders offensive. If she doesn't, Quertus will cast _Mirror Image_.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 13, 2003)

Narcelias face is frozen for a moment, the incredible afront of seeing two priestesses of Lloth humiliated like that taking her breath away. Whoever is responsible for this will have to pay a price even beyond her own imagination. She whirls to the side to get out of the way of any further attacks and to leave the males room. Then she gets to the side of the mirror she carefully touches it's edge with her gloved hands to see if her finger can pass through the mirror or if the Balors spell only worked for a moment.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2003)

Carcelon's eyes widen in suprise as the whip lashes through the mirror to snatch Reftael.  She then draws her rapier while moving into an oblique angle facing the mirror and slides into 'Swaying Viper' stance then looks questioningly towards Matron Ki'Willis and Lady Yyssiriryl.  

OOC:  Draw rapier while moving.  Carcelon will try to place herself where she has a view through the mirror without a direct LOS to the balor.  Standard action to declare an attack with Expertise +5 [a.k.a. Swaying Viper] (AC 31) and then skip the attack.

OOC2:  How much does Carcelon know about how the mirror  works?  Taking 10 on Kn(Arcana) yields a 20.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2003)

After observing Narcelia's hand pass back and forth through the surface of the mirror, Carcelon, Ki'Willis, Krecil, Narcelia, and Quertus all have sufficient knowledge to guess that the mirror is now a portal and additional creatures can pass through the mirror until some action ends the portal.  Most portals have one or more triggers that end their operation.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 15, 2003)

Marckarius readies his flail and shield, and takes a five-foot step away from the other males to give him swinging room.  He awaits his Matron's command before taking any other action.

He feels a pang of regret for Reftael, but the feeling swiftly passes.  _"My family is more important than my old instructor.  I cannot help him right now.  Besides, he can handle himself -- he certainly handled me at Melee-Magthere!  Anyway, who knows if I can get back through the portal if I go to his rescue?"_

OOC:  Readying an action to attack anything that comes through the mirror and gets within my reach.

TWK


----------



## Endur (Jul 16, 2003)

Torellan casts a spell and draws his sword.  Narcelia steps to the side of the mirror and passes her hand through the surface, verifying that the portal is still open.  

In the distance, Reftael cuts himself free of the whip with his swords and tumbles free into the crowd of spectators in the stands of the Great Coliseum.

Carcelon draws her rapier and moves into a "Swaying Viper" position near the mirror.  Dariel also draws his swords and prepares to attack anything coming through the mirror.

Yyssiriryl screams in fury at the mirror, "Show Nothing!  Xas Eglur!  Show Nothing!"  The image does not change while Yyssiriryl repeats her command and backs away from the mirror.

Krecil and Marckarius also draw their weapons and prepare for conflict.

In the distance, winged fiends that look similar to Vultures are swooping closer and beginning to fill the image in the mirror.  Quertus recognizes the Demos as belonging to the demonic race of Vrocks.  

Quertus casts a spell, causing everyone's actions to speed up.

Matron Ki'Willis draws her whip and commands, "Destroy the Mirror!"

Kurgoth appearently heard Ki'Willis' words, and he reacts by dropping his ruined whip and unfurling his great wings and gathers his muscles in preparation to leap into the air.

The first Vrock passes through the mirror, and suffers multiple stab wounds from Dariel, Krecil, and Marckarius (readied action).  The Vrock is wounded, but seems to be focused on Yyssiriryl and dives upon her, raking her with a claw. 

The second Vrock is passing through the mirror when Yyssiriryl screams out, "Eglur!  I release you!  You are bound no longer!  The spell is ended!"

The image of the arena vanishes as the mirror explodes in a shower of glass fragments.  The Vrock that was passing through the mirror is cut in half.  The Vrock still lives, but its legs and part of its wings were left behind in Maermidrya and the Vrock is losing a large amount of green blood.  

Forming in the space where the mirror once stood is a vaguely canine like demon.  Quertus recognizes the demon as a Glabrezu.

In your minds, the following thoughts form,_ "'Souls stacked like cordwood.'  That was the promise I heard when you summoned me!  Instead, you bound me to the mirror!  For over a century, I slaved to show you anything you commanded!  No more!  I'll take the souls you promised me!  And I'll start with your soul and the other drow from the accursed city that spawned you!"_

Initiative
Demons: 22 (Already moved) 
Torellan: 21
Narcelia: 21
Carcelon 15
Dariel 13
Yyssiryl: 11 (grappled by a Vrock)
Krecil: 10
Marckarius 9
Ki’Willis: 4
Quertus: 4


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 17, 2003)

Marck moves between Matron Ki'Willis and the glabrezu.  He continues to block for his mother rather single-mindedly.  The only reason he would move away from her is if Narcelia gets overwhelmed, in which case he'd move to help her in any way possible.

TWK

EDIT:  Found out Narcelia is eldest daughter.  Sorry, Radiant!


----------



## Calim (Jul 17, 2003)

"I think not." Torrellan says simply and moves to engage the demon.

HP 48
AC 28 to Glabrezu
attacks currently +15/+10  1d8+7 crit 17-20 and a plus one weapon


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 17, 2003)

"This just keeps getting better..."

*OOC: Krecil will attempt to posistion himself for a sneak attack... if that is not possible then he will just attack normally*


----------



## Xael (Jul 17, 2003)

Quertus curses, backs off away from the demons, and casts _Magic Missile_ at the Vrock grappling Yyssiriryl.

If the Vrock is already dead when it's his turn to act, he targets the Glabrezu instead.


----------



## Thels (Jul 17, 2003)

Dariel moves up to attack the Glabrezu, taking a flanking position when possible.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 17, 2003)

Narcelias simply slashes her blade into the opponent next to her.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 17, 2003)

Still in Swaying Viper, Carcelon's rapier darts forward to strike at the glabrezu.  Then, seeing him seeking an opening, she glides across the floor to flank the glabrezu with Krecil.

OOC: AC: 31, one attack against the glabrezu at +10 for d6+4


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2003)

All of the drow begin to move faster as Quertus' haste spell takes effect.

Torellan’s first strike is a solid strike that penetrates one of the hulking demon’s huge claws, causing the demon to rear back in pain.  His second strike hits the Glabrezu’s other huge claw, driving it back as well.  His third strike bounces off the demon’s hard skin.

Narcelia strikes the Glabrezu twice with her longsword, but the black blade of solid ice does not penetrate the Glabrezu’s demonic skin.  

Carcelon slashes at the Glabrezu with her rapier several times, but her rapier does not penetrate the demonic skin.  

Dariel’s icy short sword in his right hand scores a hit on the Glabrezu that breaks the skin, but it is the sword in his left hand that repeatedly plunges behind both of the Glabrezu’s knees, scoring multiple critical strikes.  The Huge four-armed creature falls to the ground in pain, but it is obvious from the expression on its face that it is going even futher into rage and does not intend to submit.  

Yyssiryl attempts to shifts herself out of the Vrock’s pin, but is unable to break the grapple.  

Krecil moves alongside Marckarius against the Glabrezu, attempting to repeat the tandem hit he had scored on the Vrock earlier.   Unfortunately, the Glabrezu evades Krecil’s twin rapiers with ease.

Marckarius is a frenzy of action, swinging his flail in his right hand and while his shield animates and attempts to bite the Huge demon.  Unfortunately, he scores only one solid hit on the Glabrezu with his flail, and even that hit bounces harmlessly off the Glabrezu’s scaled hide.  

Matron Ki’Willis swings her snake headed rod at the Vrock that is grappling Yyssiryl.  The snake head bites the Vrock, but doesn’t appear to break the skin.

Quertus casts a spell that launches darts of magical energy at the Vrock grappling Yyssiryl.  With incredible accuracy, the darts avoid Yyssiryl and penetrate the Demon’s skin where Dariel and Krecil had scored hits earlier.  The demon is obviously hurt.

Several drow warriors enter the room (drawn by the commotion) and fire hand crossbows at the huge giant of a demon.  The enraged Glabrezu doesn't even appear to notice the crossbow bolts.

The Vrock that lost its legs is crawling out of the way of the Glabrezu, attempting to avoid being trampled and/or slain.  The shadows begins to shift and warp around the Vrock, almost as if you are seeing double.

The Vrock that is grappling Yyssiryl begins to cackle madly as it tears and rends her body with its claws and its beak.  Although Yyssiryl is still alive, she won't be for long.

The Glabrezu stands back up on its wounded legs and howls.  Its howls fill the room with supernatural impact.  The howl is filled with emotions of rage, agony, victory, and insanity.

Marckarius, Torellan, and Yyssiryl seem to have been suffered more impact from the howling than the rest of the drow.  On the next round, Markarius will have no choice but to flee from the maddening howl.  Torellan can act normally, but his thoughts are strange and his future actions (after this round) are unpredictable.


----------



## Calim (Jul 19, 2003)

Torellan will continue after the Glabrezu.


----------



## Xael (Jul 19, 2003)

Quertus decides that saving Yyssiryl is not the job for his magic missiles, and summons a Fiendish Giant Constrictor Snake next to her and orders it to keep the Vrock "occupied" (grapple the bastard, pin, constrict, kill!).

He then turns his attention to the Glabrezu...


----------



## Thels (Jul 19, 2003)

Dariel seems to have quite an impact on the creature and decides to keep on fighting the Glabrezu.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 20, 2003)

Narcelia attacks the wounded Vrock, attempting to stop whatever shadow trick it is trying to pull of.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 20, 2003)

_Krecil will move towards the Glazeberu and attack again.._


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2003)

Torellan continues to use his sharp sword to slash the Huge demon’s vulnerable spots.  Two of his strikes penetrate deeply into Eglur's tough skin.

Narcelia strikes at the shadows surrounding the wounded Vrock twice with her longsword.  Her third strike hits solidly, but does not penetrate the demon’s hard skin. 

Carcelon slashes at Eglur several times with her rapier and misses.     

Dariel hits Eglur solidly twice.  With his right hand, the frost bladed sword penetrates one of the earlier wounds on the massive demon.  With the sharp sword in his left hand he hit the spot behind Eglur’s left knee yet again, causing the Demon to howl even louder.  

Yyssiryl tries and fails to break the Vrock’s pin.  

Krecil strikes Eglur three times with his twin rapiers.  The Frost and Fire generated from the magical runes along his blades does not seem to affect the demon, but the wounds caused by the blades are real enough.  

Marckarius drops his flail and his shield, presses his hands against his ears, and reels from the room in pain.  

Ki’Willis reads a scroll and five bolts of Dark Energy fly from her hand and strike the Vrock that is grappling Yyssiryl.  

Quertus casts a spell that summons a Fiendish Constrictor snake next to the grapple.

The Dark Elves in the hallway fire the hand crossbows at Eglur, but he still doesn't seem to notice the tiny bolts.

Eglur howls in despair.  Words form in your mind,_ “Yyssiryl!  I shall have my revenge!”_  Then the form of the Glabrezu seems to shimmer and fades away.  The Vrock grappling Yyssiryl releases its hold and wavers and disappears.  The wounded Vrock in front of Narcelia wavers and disappears.    

(From Quertus’ study of the Abyss and spellcraft, he recognizes that they used a spell-like ability similar to teleport to leave and believes that the demons did not travel back to the Abyss).  

The combat is over.  The enemy is fled.  Other than Marckarius who left the room in pain, the members of house Millithor appear to have suffered only minor nicks and scratches from the exploding glass of the mirror.  However, Yyssiryl lies on the ground near death, her clothing and skin tangled in blood.   Who can say what has happened to Reftael in the Coliseum of Maermidrya?

A mad look fills Torellan's eyes, and he attacks Dariel who was standing beside him.  After a savage strike to the gut, Dariel is down on the ground bleeding to death.  After pulling his sword out of Dariel, Torellan slashed backward with his sword, nearly beheading Krecil.

(Marckarius can act normally ... for this round).


----------



## Xael (Jul 20, 2003)

*Months 6-10 Removed*

Quertus curses again, but isn't really that angry; He's alive, isn't he? His attention turns to more imminent threat: Torellan. He orders the snake he summoned to "restraint" Torellan, but not to kill him...

He then digs up a healing potion from his bag, and if the priestresses show no intention of casting any healing spells (probable), he proceeds to help Yyssiryl and Dariel (in that order).

"Could somebody restraint Torellan and help Dariel?"

OOC: Hmph. The snake should have been able to act immediately as it was summoned. Oh well, it wouldn't have stopped the Vrock from teleporting away...


----------



## Thels (Jul 20, 2003)

OOC: It takes a full round to cast summon monster, so it only appears after one full round.


----------



## Xael (Jul 20, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> *OOC: It takes a full round to cast summon monster, so it only appears after one full round. *




OOC: How so? I've always thought it as a full-round action, so that the monster appears at the end of the caster's turn. I might be wrong again, though...


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2003)

*OOC Summonings*

OOC: The way I'm playing summonings is that the spell does take 1 full round to cast, i.e. the Snake or whatever you are summoning starts to appear, but it isn't fully there or ready to do anything until your next initiative.  But, before the monster appears, you can tell something is coming through.  If concentration is interrupted, then either the monster doesn't come through, or it comes through uncontrolled.


----------



## Radiant (Jul 20, 2003)

Narcelia softly sinks to her knees and tries to bind Dariels wounds. She will only cast a healing spell if she cannont safe him any other way.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 21, 2003)

_Krecil takes the heavy blow to his head, the force of it propelling him to one side, he rolls to his knees and shakes his head at Torellan..._ "You did not want to do that." _He advances slowly towards the magic-stricken Drow, his hands moving in the arcane dance of the *Daze* spell..._


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2003)

Seeing that Narcelia is tending to Dariel, Carcelon moves to Lady Yyssiryl and casts _Cure Critical Wounds_.

"Lady Yyssiryl, can you stand?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 21, 2003)

Narcelia kneels by Dariel’s side and applies bandages to his body.  

Carcelon moves to Yyssiryl and casts a powerful healing spell, healing many of her wounds and restoring her to consciousness.  Carcelon helps Yyssiryl to stand. 

Dariel is unconscious, but appears to have stabilized.  

Yyssiryl is suddenly shaky, then while Carcelon is helping her to stand, she pushes Carcelon down.  Yyssiryl landed on top of Carcelon and has wrapped her hands around Carcelon's neck, attempting to strangle her.  

Krecil attempts to distract Torellan and it appears to be working.

Marckarius comes running back into the room along with three other drow warriors, including Tolokoph.   Tolokoph yells, "My Lady, we came as quickly as we could." 

Matron Ki’Willis says, “Xsaus demons!  They are in the grip of a powerful enchantment!”  She casts a spell that seems to encompass the entire room, with particular aspects of intense colors around Marckarius, Torellan, and Yyssiryl (Quertus recognizes the spell as a Greater Dispel Magic).

Quertus removes a potion of healing and pours it down Dariel’s throat, bring Dariel back to consciousness.  The giant snake slithers its way to the back of the room behind where Quertus was standing, where you hear a loud, “Eeep!”  Looking behind you, you see a bulge in the snake’s mouth and a pair of goblin-sized legs sticking out of the snake’s mouth.  

Torellan was distracted by Krecil.  He does nothing physical, but he begins to sing in Abyssal.  Marckarius and Yyssiryl also begin to sing the same song.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2003)

_"The Matron's dispelling washed right off?  Xsaus!  That demon must be stronger than we thought.  Nothing left but to wait it out and keep them from doing any more damage..."_

Carcelon draws her rod and begins firing off globs to incapacitate Yyssiryl, Torellan and Marckarius. (in that order)


----------



## Xael (Jul 21, 2003)

Quertus lets out a steady flow of curses and tries to get the snake to give up it's meal, at least long enough to see if it ate someone important.

*_This isn't my day..._*, he thoughts while shaking his head.


----------



## Endur (Jul 21, 2003)

As Quertus talks to the Fiendish Giant Snake and the Snake stares at Quertus while gulping the goblin the rest of the way down, Quertus notices his bag of holding lying open on the ground with contents spilling out.

Almost as if someone had been searching through the bag until interrupted by the Snake.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 21, 2003)

Marckarius starts singing the song in Abyssal, and then realizes that _he doesn't know the words!_  Much of his "singing" is spent with a big cheesy grin on his face as he tries to pretend that he knows how the song goes.  He doesn't even seem to notice when his dear sister globs him up for safekeeping.

TWK
[Orc voice] "Who wants to sing?"


----------



## Thels (Jul 21, 2003)

Dariel slowly returns to awakeness, trying to figure out what the heck is going on. _The mirror, the arena with the demons, Reftael gone, demons coming through the mirror, the mirror disappearing, a greater demon appearing, we fought the demon, I lose consciousness... The demon must've taken me out._ Looking around... _Seems they were defeated after I went down. No wait! That can't be right, I attacked it from the rear, and besides, it vanished, didn't it? Then what happened? And how did I come back?_ Tasting the liquid in his mouth... _Liquid? A potion brought me back. What's this noise? Singing? Why are they singing? And what is Yyssiryl strangling Carcelon for?

Can someone tell me what the freak is going on?!?_


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jul 22, 2003)

_Krecil continues advancing on Torellan, hoping to distract him while he starts casting *invisibility*, once that is finished he will move round the back of torellan and subdue him with the hilts of his weapons._


----------



## Xael (Jul 22, 2003)

Quertus sprints to the bag, hoping that the snake didn't kill the goblin before swallowing it. He checks if the coin and his spellbooks are still there, and then checks that anything else hasn't been robbed from his belt (dagger, crossbow...).


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2003)

Narcelia finishes applying bandages to Dariel’s body and helps him stand.  

Carcelon pulls away from Yyssiryl who seems to have lost interest in strangling her and is now focusing on singing, Carcelon pulls her rod out of her belt, and blasts Yyssiryl in a glob of adhesive goo.  

Dariel stands and has a very quizzical look on his face while trying to understand what is happening.  

Yyssiryl continues to sing, but she doesn’t struggle or attempt to free herself.

Krecil casts a spell and vanishes from sight.

Marckarius continues to sing in Abyssal with a strange smile on his face. 

Matron Ki’Willis says, “Torellan, do not move.”  Her house symbol glows and strands of darkness flow from the house symbol to Torellan.  (Quertus, Narcelia, Carcelon, and Krecil recognize the spell as a Hold Person).

Quertus: Quertus talks to the Snake and attempts to convince it to return its lunch.  While looking through the contents of his bag, Quertus notices that a certain coin is missing.  The snake begins to cough and soon you see a couple of goblinoid legs sticking out of its mouth.  The legs are covered in slime and still kicking.

Torellan begins to swing his sword at Dariel and Narcelia, but he freezes in place (and stops singing) before he can complete his swing.  

The Song (in Abyssal), “Our souls are yours, Your power is ours, The Souls of all are yours, Your power is ours, We are shells, Yours is the Power.”


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis asks everyone to move out of the way, and she casts a web spell over Marckarius and Torellan, entangling them.

The snake eventually coughs up a very slimy looking Grivak.  The snake stares at Quertus and speaks in Abyssal.  "Sssss, I wanttsss to eatsss it."

Grivak is hudded on the floor, with one hand closed tightly and held close to his stomache.

Tolokoph and the other Mantrol Derith drow males look to Matron Ki'Willis and ask her what they should do.  They assure her that nothing like this has ever happened before.


----------



## Xael (Jul 23, 2003)

"Just a second...", Quertus ansvers to the snake.

He then proceeds to retrieve the damn coin, hopefully breaking the goblins arm or something in the process.


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2003)

Quertus roughly rips open the goblin's hand, removes the coin from the goblin, and shoves Grivak away from him.   Grivak opens his mouth to protest, but the snake opens its mouth even wider and gulps Grivak down before the startled goblin can escape.

Marckarius, Torellan, and Yyssiryl stop singing and recover control of themselves.   They are soon freed from the entangling magical spells.

The snake, with a large bulge still in its throat, begins to waver and disappears (returning to the Aybss with its meal).

Yyssiryl thanks the nobles of Qu’ellar Millithor for saving her life.  "Thank you Matron Ki'Willis.  If not for the efforts of Qu’ellar Millithor, I would have suffered a fate worse then death.  I would like to give you and the other nobles of your house gifts to reward you for your prowess and bravery.

"Matron Ki'Willis, I will always be in your debt, but to begin to pay you back for your efforts, I will give you this Drift Disc.  Meant for a Matron Mother to travel in station, it also provides the magical capability to dispel enchantments and to detect when others are lying.

"Carcelon, to thank you for your generousity in healing me from my grievious wounds, I would give you a mount.  It is a black unicorn from the surface world.  Intended originally to be sold in Menzoberanzan, I think it would suit you well.







"Narcelia, to thank you for fighting against the Demons, I would give you a choice of any of the other mounts in my stables.  I have riding Tarrantulas and riding lizards.  Alternatively, I also have a 'flying carpet' that was created by a surface world wizard.  Please examine them at your leisure and pick one that suits your fancy.

"Torellan, to reward your combat skill, I give you this amulet.  It will increase your willpower against enchantment spells.

"Dariel, to reward your extraordinary effectiveness in battle, I give you this amulet of protection.  It will harden your skin and protect you in future combats.

"Marckarius, to reward your efforts in battle, I give you this amulet of bravery, to protect you from supernatural fear.

"Krecil, to reward your expertise with your rapiers, I give you this scabbard.  It will make one of your rapiers even sharper in battle.

"Finally, to Quertus, I give this spellbook.  It used to belong to a surface world wizard named Xasalk Thuch, who was once known as a Red Wizard from Thay."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2003)

While Quertus is wresting the coin away from Grivak, Carcelon pulls a large pearl from her backpack and focuses intently on it for a few moments before stowing it away again.

_Carcelon respectfully bows to Lady Yyssiryl_
"Thank you very much Lady Yyssiryl, I'm sure it will serve quite well on the trip ahead."

OOC:  Retrieve & activate Pearl of Power IV, restoring CCW to memory.


----------



## Thels (Jul 23, 2003)

Dariel still looks around a little dizzy. _Darn, everything hurts, and I still don't understand what's going on. What were that goblin and that snake doing for example. So I'm given an item? Well, let's wait and see how the others respond. My head hurts too much now to come up with anything._ Still feeling bad, Dariel looks for someone to lend upon, other than the ladies of course unless they make it obvious they're okay with it.

OOC: So who's the closest male nearby?


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2003)

Noticing that he can barely stand, Carcelon walks over and taps Dariel with her wand.

OOC:  Cure Light Wounds.  If the first charge doesn't bring him to at least 30% of his normal total she'll tap him with a second charge.


----------



## Prince Atom (Jul 24, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> *"Marckarius, to reward your efforts in battle, I give you this amulet of bravery, to protect you from supernatural fear. *












*OOC:*


[Homer] "Woo Hoo!" [/Homer]

[IC]Marckarius tries to conceal his embarrassment at running like a girl and then falling victim to that singing spell.  He bows to the priestess, careful to treat her properly (that is, not to show her more respect or obeisance than the clerics of his own house).

"Many gracious thanks, Mistress Yyssiryl.  I wish I could have done more to earn such a generous gift."

He steps back, fingering his new medallion, and thinks, _"Heh, another person in debt to us.  Even in our setbacks our power grows!"_[/gloat]

TWK
(wipes nose)

Edit:  Darn negatives!


----------



## Calim (Jul 25, 2003)

"I thank you for your generosisty," Torellan nods as he receives the amulet.


----------



## Xael (Jul 25, 2003)

Quertus accepts the gift, bowing deeply. "My thanks for your generousity Lady Yyssiryl, I'm sure this will aid all of us on our journey."

*_If it has anything useful, that is. Wonder if she would have  been more generous, had we actually killed the demons?_*


----------



## Thels (Jul 26, 2003)

Dariel stands up, still a little shaky. Looking through the room, everything seems to be somewhat okay now. Looking and nodding at the sister that healed him: "Thank you, Carcelon. I'm feeling somewhat better now.

Thank you much as well, Lady Yyssiryl, this will surely come in use for me.", he adds, as he nods at the Drow lady. He then looks around, trying to find a decent place to sit down.


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis thanks Lady Yyssiryl for the gifts.  The Matron then takes her leave of Lady Yyssiryl, promising to return after she meditates upon today's events.  The Matron turns down the offer of hospitality and leads the other members of House Millithor back their rooms at Laral's of Skullport.

Once back in the rooms, Ki'Willis asks Quertus to cast any spells he can to prevent magical scrying.

Then she speaks to the assembled nobles of House Millithor.


"We have learned much this day.  I believe I know the route that we must follow, but first I would hear your counsel.

"What do you say?  What is the best course of action for Qu'eller Millithor?  What do you recommend?"


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2003)

Carcelon ponders for a few moments before beginning to speak.
"Our immediate directive from Matron Sos'Umptu is to recover the material assets of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth so that they may be used in the rebuilding of Menzoberanzan so it seems that our next destination must be Maermydra.

However, that does not leave us without options as to how to proceed.  One solution would be to sneak in and haul out as many valuable goods as we can carry.  But that would not allow us to address the issue of the traitorous renegade Dunneth Wharreil or the balor Kurgoth.

Another course of action would then be to recover the assets of the trading house by first restoring order to Maermydra.  There are many nobles hiding in their houses.  We should be able to organize them against the renegade and the balor."

With that, Carcelon pauses to see how everyone will respond...


----------



## Xael (Aug 11, 2003)

Quertus apologises to matron mother that he doesn't have such spells prepared at the moment, blaming their quick departure from their home.

He then addresses Carcelon's suggestion:

"Mistress/Priestress/Carcelon/Whatever, those are normal options we have available. However, we can easily store more valuables on our person by accuiring coulple Bags of Holding. In addition, if I had the necessary wealth, I could accuire a spell that creates a large extradimensional chest, which would allow us to store even more items there. This way, we could both take the valuables with us, and attemt to take care of the archmage and the demons. 

I also strongly agree that we should try to recruit the remaining houses to help us restore the order. I must admit that I'm not particulary thrilled about fighting an archmage and a demon who practically took over the whole city, at least without...

...cannon fodder.

I'm also struggling to learn a spell that allows us to travel faster in the underdark, and I'm sure it won't take very long until I accuire the necessary power to successfully cast it. Then we could easily make multiple trips."

OOC: What is the acceptable way for Quertus to address Carcelon and Narcelia?


----------



## Thels (Aug 12, 2003)

Dariel watches and sits back as the other members of his house draw plans. Though he's interested, he doesn't see it his time to get involved.


----------



## Prince Atom (Aug 13, 2003)

Likewise, Marckarius stands back and lets the older, wiser heads decide on the route.  He's been shy about speaking his mind to his mother ever since the beholder thing, anyway.

TWK


----------



## Endur (Aug 14, 2003)

The Matron reclines in her chair, crosses her left leg over her right leg and smiles as she listens to Carcelon and Quertus.



"Carcelon, your words are insightful as always."

"Fodder, Quertus?  Such an interesting term, and an intriguing thought."  

"Dariel, Marckarius, I can see that thoughts have crossed your mind.  Please speak freely; my request applies to all of the members of the house.  The fate of Qu'ellar Millithor may depend on your words."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 18, 2003)

Carcelon looks expectantly towards Krecil, Marckarius, Torellan and Dariel; waiting for them to respond.


----------



## Radiant (Aug 18, 2003)

Since she does not see any need to speak at all if she has nothing to ad Narcelia sits silently and thinks about the words of her family.


----------



## Thels (Aug 19, 2003)

Dariel looks around nervously, hoping for someone to break the silence and get a talk going. He's obviously not pleased with having to give his opinion. As the silence continues, he decides to give a small reply: "Well, Matron Mother, as I see it, we shouldn't let ourselves be toyed with and get back what's rightfully ours. We should first gather the means to accomplish this however. No need to get us killed on stupid unplanned revenge.". After that, Dariel immediately takes a few steps back, trying not to be of anyone's attention.


----------



## Prince Atom (Aug 20, 2003)

Marck folds his hands and puts his forefingers to his mouth in contemplation, then speaks in a forthright tone:

_"We could perhaps stand against our foes alone, but it would entail great . . . *sacrifices* on our part.  I think it better to recruit aid in this struggle, and we have seen three sources so far in our journeys.

"One, there is the goblin tribe, back where we emerged into the Underdark.  I am sure they could be persuaded to help us, if only by absorbing some of that demon's firepower.  They can also tell us where other groups of such fodder can be found, so we can swell our numbers even further.

"Two, there is this city of merchants.  Surely somewhere in this hive of scum and villainy can be found people with great combat skill and the willingness to let us rent it.  We might have to sweeten the pot some, but there's plenty to go around if we offer the plum of some of our profits.  Keep in mind that *offering* is hardly the same as *promising*.

"Three, and perhaps most tricky, there is the beholder.  I did speak out against allying with him before, and I still believe he'll kill us as soon as look at us.  However, he can perhaps be tricked into helping us.  If we were to somehow maneuver him into the midst of the demon's hordes, he could do severe damage before they overwhelmed him.  Of course, the trick is to herd him without letting him know he's being herded."_

Having said his piece for now, Marck steps back and waits for the group to tear his suggestions apart and put them back together again in better form.

TWK


----------



## Xael (Aug 24, 2003)

Quertus listens to Marcarius' suggestions and, as probably is his job, speaks:

"While I certainly agree that some meat between us and whatever enemies we face would be useful, I slightly doubt that we could control hordes of goblins and other lesser beings alone.

Considering the help we could recruit from the city, I count it as our best and easiest option. The people here are close to us, _hopefully_ intelligent, and most importantly, *expendable*. And you should keep in mind that "_renting their skills_" and "_recruiting_" do not necessarily include that *willingness* you spoke of.", he adds with a grin.

The beholder is, as already said, tricky and tremendously powerful. I suggest leaving that option alone unless someone comes up an idea that allows us to either trick, pribe, or threaten it to help us."


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2003)

"While we do have many options for acquiring warriors Quertus, _willing_ fighters are far more effective and zealous than those who are coerced or compelled into service.  The goblins are an interesting thought, but as they haven't been, shall we say _housebroken_ yet I don't believe there are enough of us to control a large force of them.  

I belive we will recieve the most support at the least cost from besieged nobles of Maermydra.  We simply need to get them to stop hiding and start fighting.

To that end I propose we hire a modest force of seasoned warriors, perhaps a dozen or so, and sneak into Maermydra.  If possible, we will organize the remaining drow against the renegade and the demon.  If not, they will assist in carrying out the goods of the trading house.

Quertus, you mentioned a travel spell.  What do you need to complete your study of it?"


----------



## Xael (Aug 27, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Quertus, you mentioned a travel spell.  What do you need to complete your study of it?"




"Simple: Power. And wizardly power comes with time. And I'm afraid that's pretty much it."

Hoping to change the discussion away from his limitations, Quertus changes back to the subject:

"I see that the hiring mercenaries idea is starting - unsurprisingly - to get support. Does anybody know if there's some kind of way of letting people know that we're looking for help, or some place where we could find it. I doubt that we have too much time to waste before we need to start our journey."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 3, 2003)

*HMCSQ Split*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "I see that the hiring mercenaries idea is starting - unsurprisingly - to get support. Does anybody know if there's some kind of way of letting people know that we're looking for help, or some place where we could find it."




"Lady Yyssiryl should be able to help us locate and hire suitable mercenaries.  Once we've gotten a good nights rest I suggest we check with her in the morning.  After we've hired suitable reinforcements we should head to the trading house.  After we've assessed the situation there we can determine whether or not we need to get to the warehouse in Maermydra."


----------



## Endur (Sep 4, 2003)

A small smile covers Matron Ki'Willis's lips as she responds to the suggestions.

"My children, my patron, and our esteemed house wizard...
I am proud of your suggestions.  We are in the midst of the ultimate test of both our faith and of our strength.  And still you are optimistic for our future and the role that Qu'ellar Millithor will play.  

"None of you suggested that we abandon Menzoberanzan and seek to form a new life elsewhere.   

"Nor did anyone suggest the blasphemous possiblity of abandoning the Goddess and seeking support from one of her children or another source of divine power.

"Nor did anyone suggest disregarding the 'suggestions' of High Priestess Sos’Umptu, although following her suggestions is undoubtedly a dangerous course of action."

The matron claps her hands together as her smile broadens.



"Our only path is to do as you suggest, my children.  We will visit the cavern of L'Tar'annen De'l Elgluth, The Company of the Coiled Whip, and see what calamity has befallen there.  We will acquire what military forces are available here, by coin or guile.  Only if necessity forces it shall we travel to Maermydra and visit House Morcane.

"There must be a reckoning for this Kurgoth, but it does not have to be now when we are at our weakest.  We can wait and build our strength.

"While we are on the topic of a reckoning, what do you suggest Qu'ellar Millithor should do about the insulting dwarf we met the other day?  Although he did not know the reputation of our house, he knew the reputation of our race.  Is Narcelia's whip a sufficient punishment for his insults, or should we seek a more significant revenge?  If we choose a more significant punishment, it should be subtle for we must not provoke a war between Menzoberranzan and Gracklstugh at our moment of weakness, especially when there are so many more dwarves in Mantol Derith than drow.    

"Speaking of our weakness, word of the slave revolt in Menzoberanzan and the Silence of Lolth will undoubtedly reach Mantol Derith within a week.  We should make sure that we are well on our way to L'Tar'annen De'l Elgluth before word arrives."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 8, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "...We will acquire what military forces are available here, by coin or guile.  Only if necessity forces it shall we travel to Maermydra and visit House Morcane.
> ...
> While we are on the topic of a reckoning, what do you suggest Qu'ellar Millithor should do about the insulting dwarf we met the other day?
> ...
> Speaking of our weakness, word of the slave revolt in Menzoberanzan and the Silence of Lolth will undoubtedly reach Mantol Derith within a week.  We should make sure that we are well on our way to L'Tar'annen De'l Elgluth before word arrives."




"The dwarf clearly deserves a more significant punisment than the sting delivered by Narcelia's whip, but now is not the time; we have more pressing concerns.  We should move quickly to be sure we remain ahead of word of the revolt."


----------



## Thels (Sep 10, 2003)

"As the Matron Mother herself announced, we have little time to spare on such cases. We oughta get some decent retributions, once we got a base of operations to spreak from. Dwarves are hardheaded, they'll probably remember.

After formal conversation is done, Dariel will perform a basic search through the room looking for anything out of particular. He'll do so for his bedroom too. _Better safe than sorry._


----------



## Prince Atom (Sep 15, 2003)

Marckarius notes and seconds Dariel's caution, and assists him on the search.

TWK
While searching the room, Marck *bumps* a table....


----------



## Endur (Sep 19, 2003)

Matron Ki'Willis smiles as she speaks.

"Excellent.  That is the plan we shall follow.  We will attempt to find any available talent that can be bought, tricked, or otherwise acquired.  

"It is now time to retire for meditation."


When the Matron mentioned "otherwise acquired", she winked at Quertus.  The Matron retires to her room.  The others split up to their own rooms.  Dariel and Marckarius search the rooms, but find nothing of major significance.

The next day, the members of House Millithor leave the Inn and cross Mantol Derith to the Drow Quarter to speak to Lady Yyssiryl. 

Meeting in her luxurious audience hall and surrounded by rare items of many kinds, the Lady Yyssiryl addresses the members of Quell'er Millithor.

"After the word of the slave revolt was sent to me, I immediately purchased every available slave and sent them off to Menzoberanzan.  I leaked a story about a great sacrifice to avoid unnecessary questions about why Menzoberanzan would require so many slaves.  Other than slaves that have arrived in the last day or two, the only slaves in Mantol Derith are those that are not for sale at any price."


As Yyssiryl says the words, "not for sale at any price", she has a wicked smile on her face and is staring across the room at a gnome who is chained to a desk and working on some books.  She continues in a whisper to the Matron that only the Matron and the other priestesses can hear.

"That pathetic creature actually believed he could compete with me.  His city dared to compete with Menzoberanzan!  Now all of his kin are dead, sacrificed to Lolth, and he suffers every minute of every day for his impudence!


Speaking louder to all the members of House Millithor.


"Impudence is not restricted to gnomes, of course!  I had a most curious visit today.  A pathetic, strange looking surface dwarf with scars on his face visited me and offered to purchase the freedom of my gnome."


The aged gnome looks up with eyes wide at overhearing this comment.


"Of course, I told the strange dwarf that my slave was unavailable for purchase.  That I wouldn't sell him for all the gold in Mithril Hall.  You should have seen the tears falling from the dwarf's eyes!  He prattled on about the honor of his ancestors.  

"It was so very entertaining, but eventually he began to bore me and I told him to leave and bother me no more.

"I recomend talking to some of the independent merchants. Some of them may have bodyguards that would be willing to change who they work for.  

"Also, the more combative members of your house could try their luck in the arena.  The winner in the arena gets the losers possessions.  If you let the loser live, you also get the loser as a slave.

"I would enter my own gladiator to gain some slaves, but my gladiator suffers a blood lust and always kills his opponent.  He is a war troll, one of the lot that was originally intended to go to Menzoberanzan and perhaps even to join your slave stable, but I took one look at him and knew that he would be perfect for the arena.  He is undefeated in battle!

"The war troll and the gnome are the only slaves I have.  Matron Mother Ki'Willis, I will consider the idea of letting you take the War Troll to Maermydrya.  I will let you know before you leave Mantol Derith."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 20, 2003)

Carcelon waits a moment, mildly surprised that none of the more headstrong members of her house have jumped at the chance to fight in the pits.

_"Oh well,"_ she muses to herself _"if the Matron determines that's we should focus our efforts she won't hesitate in volunteering them..."_


----------



## Endur (Sep 20, 2003)

The matron thanks Lady Yyssiryl and addresses the members of her family.


"Thank you, Lady Yyssiryl.  You have been most generous with your advice and your gifts.  I should like to watch your gladiator in battle sometime."


Turning to address the members of her family.

"We shall definitely talk to some of the other merchants and see what mercenaries are available for hire.  With regards to this arena idea, Krecil, Torellan, Marckarius, Dariel, what say you?  Are any of you eager to participating in this arena and gain wealth and slaves for House Millithor?"


----------



## Thels (Sep 21, 2003)

_Hmm... Could be a chance to prove myself for the House._ "Matron Lady," Dariel adresses the Matron with a humble voice, "With your permission, I would live to give these arena's a shot. After all, what could others accomplish in a _fair_ fight against one of our mighty race?" Dariel grins as he speaks the word fair.


----------



## Xael (Sep 22, 2003)

Quertus listens to others, thinking about possible options available. 

_*I wonder if "magical assistance" is forbidden in this arena? Oh well, Dariel just needs to win without it I suppose. Too lazy to ask, and I haven't prepared that useful support spells.*_

OOC: I suppose Quertus had a change to change prepared spells (this having nothing to do with support spells)?


----------



## Thels (Sep 22, 2003)

"We should get to know the rules of this arena business, and perhaps info about people that could be bribed to overlook certain matters as well. Opponents that were put down by poison will be more usefull than those hacked to pieces."


----------



## Endur (Sep 26, 2003)

*The Arena*

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks,

“Let us go to the arena.”

The members of House Millithor travel through the streets of Mantol Derith back to the huge garish facility, Laral’s of Skullport.  Matron Ki’Willis and Lady Yyssiriryl ride floating Discs at the head of a stately procession.

Once in Laral’s, Yyssiriryl leads you past a few taverns to the massive arena area.

Rows of seats surround a rocky floor in the middle.  A large iron cage takes up almost the entirety of the arena floor (about forty feet long by thirty feet wide by twenty feet high).  A single locked gate allows entrance into the cage.  A pair of orcs with great axes are facing off against a drunken Duergar warrior in spiked full plate and a bottle in each hand.

There are four raised platforms at opposite ends of the arena.  Three are curtained luxury boxes, the fourth has several goblins and an Ogre taking bets on the fight.  

The audience is a varied group of creatures.  Over one hundred humanoids are in attendance.  Roughly half are duergar, the rest goblins, orcs, bugbears, even an Illithid.  Also in the audience is Django and the other two shield dwarves who were with him the other night.

The duergar is alternating swinging the bottles as weapons and taking swigs from the bottles.  The Orcs seemingly have all the advantages, but even when they strike the dwarf with their axes, his armor absorbs their blows.

Yyssiriryl leads the members of House Menzoberanzan up to one of the vacant luxury boxes.  Lady Yyssiriryl, Matron Ki’Willis, Narcelia, and Carcelen get the best seats and have an excellent view of the fight in progress.  Two male drow take up guard positions at the entrance to the luxury box.  The male members of house Millithor get the other seats in the luxury box. Matron Ki’Willis and Krecil Treak lock gazes, Krecil’s fingers flash quickly, and he ducks out of the luxury box and goes into the stands below.  

Looking around the arena, the other two luxury boxes are occupied.  Several rich looking duergar are seated in the luxury box directly across from your own.  In the luxury box to the right, a large half-orc with red hair and gray skin is yelling enthusiastic encouragement to the orcs and the drunken duergar in the arena.  Beside him, sits a pale human.  A female drow on a leash is kneeling next to Laral.

Lady Yyssiriryl whispers to Matron Ki’Willis, “Laral is the one yelling encouragement.  Those Orcs are a couple of his minions, although judging by his yells, he’d probably be just as happy if the drunken dwarf wins.   The human next to him is Saarduel, a mysterious spellcaster and Laral’s enforcer.  The female is Jena, a battle captive from Ched Nasad … I sold her to Laral for quite a sum last year.”

The dwarf in the arena sprays alcohol in the eyes of the larger of the two orcs and slams him with a spiked elbow to the neck.  The orc slumps to the ground with a gusher of blood spurting out of his neck.  The duergar in the audience yell approval, as does Laral.  Most of the goblinoids and orcs are silent.

Lady Yyssiriryl explains, “The rules of the arena are simple.  There are no rules.”

She adds a wicked smile, “People outside the cage sometimes intervene in a fight in progress, but the gamblers tend to take a dim view of that.  So unless you are ready to start a large brawl, I’d advice against interfering.”

The remaining orc aims a powerful blow with his axe at the dwarf’s neck, but the dwarf stumbles and falls out of the way of the blow, rolls over, trips the orc, they fall into a tangle.  The dwarf gets up, the Orc does not.

The dwarf raises a bottle in each hand, and yells, “Krag wins!”  The duergar in the audience yell and shout and money changes hands as the winners go up to the gambling table to collect their winnings.  A hobgoblin unlocks the gate.  A couple more hobgoblins enter the arena to drag out the bodies of the two slain orcs.

Lady Yyssiriryl continues her explanation, “The rules for starting a fight are very simple.  Simply challenge an opponent.  If they accept, you both enter the arena and start fighting.  If you don’t want to go through the challenge process, you can simply enter the arena by yourself and challenge anyone to enter the arena.”

As she finishes her explanation, the duergar Krag yells out, “With dwarven whiskey, I can defeat any foe.  I challenge anyone!”  Two fresh bottles are passed through the cage bars to him.

Lady Yyssiriryl smiles and says, “I think we came at a most opportune time.”

She stands and yells out, “Trygon accepts Karg’s challenge!”

A hush falls over the arena.  There is a massive sound of gears and metal and a large grate in the ground below your luxury  box opens up and a huge War Troll climbs out and walks into the arena.  Several of the humanoids in the crowd yell out Trygon while some of the duergar yell out Karg, but many of the duergar are dumbfounded by the huge size of the Troll.  

Trygon is obviously a Troll, but he is nearly a foot taller than any of the war trolls that were owned by house Millithor.  Furthermore, his skin is a dark black with red streaks.  He wears a huge breastplate and has the look of intelligence in his eyes, but his only weapons are his fangs and his claws.  

The bookies announce that they are paying ten to one if Karg should win, or eleven to ten if Trygon wins.  A few of the duergar bet on Karg, but most of the gamblers are betting on Trygon.  The odds quickly change to twenty to one on Karg, or twenty one to twenty on Trygon.

Trygon walks toward Karg in the arena.  

Taking her seat, Lady Yyssiriryl remarks, “Isn’t Trygon magnificent?  The most powerful warrior in Mantol Derith, without any doubt.  Not even Laral will challenge him.”

 Karg throws both of his bottles at Trygon, but the bottles break and bounce off his skin.  The whiskey appears to sizzle and evaporate on Trygon’s skin, almost as if his skin was hot.

Trygon reaches a massive claw down, grabs the dwarf by the neck and lifts Karg up.  Karg struggles, plunging his armored spikes into Trygon’s hand and arm, but is unable to free himself.  Within seconds, Trygon rips Karg’s plate armor off his body as if it were paper and shreds the dwarf’s flesh and begins to eat.

The minimal wounds that Trygon took from Karg’s spikes were healed in a blink of an eye.

The gamblers begin to collect their winnings.  

After slaying his opponent, Trygon yells out to the crowd, “Ultrin Sargtlin!”  He repeats the phrase, Supreme Warrior in drow, several times.  When nobody makes any move to challenge him, Trygon picks up his dwarven meal and heads back towards his cage.

Lady Yyssiriryl comments with a wicked smile, "Reftael used to love watching arena fights.  I wonder if he still feels the same way."


----------



## metrostar (Sep 26, 2003)

Your eyes are drawn to Jena, the drow slave girl kneeling by Laral.  She senses you appraising her, and turns her head to look at the members of House Millithor.  She looks extremely well-trained and content in her new life as a slave, and you can see why she fetched such a high price. When she sees Lady Yyssiriryl, the smallest flicker of a smile crosses her lips.  Then she turns back to watching the arena match, wrapping her arm around Laral's leg as she settles against it.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 26, 2003)

As her eyes drift across the crowd Carcelon's eyes settle on the ill-behaved dwarf and his cousins.

Keeping her voice low, so only the Matron, Narcelia and Lady Yyssiriryl can hear:
"Matron, it occurs to me that we have an excellent opportunity to exact punishment upon the filthy dwarf who dared insult us the other night.  The results would be quite entertaining if one of our males were to shame Django or one of his cousins into dueling in the arena."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 28, 2003)

> Taking her seat, Lady Yyssiriryl remarks, "Isn’t Trygon magnificent? The most powerful warrior in Mantol Derith, without any doubt. Not even Laral will challenge him."




Ki'Willis nods, and says musingly. "Indeed. A valuable asset I'm sure, though I wonder how he would fare outside the arena. Half Red, hmm?" _Against the right opponent he'd be helpless... A pity we are allies, and that our time here is so constrained. With the right preparations any one of my warriors could rip him apart. We could double our fortune here._ 
Her demeanor is friendly as she chats with Yyssiriryl, commenting on the performance of the fighters and the politics of the arena, but her mind still dwells on that Half-Draconic Troll. _ He would be more valuable alive than killed, sparing his life would gain us a powerful servant, though measures must be taken to ensure his loyalty. Quertus, with the right set of spells... yes, his victory would require less expenses. I must discuss this with him._ 



> Keeping her voice low, so only the Matron, Narcelia and Lady Yyssiriryl can hear:
> "Matron, it occurs to me that we have an excellent opportunity to exact punishment upon the filthy dwarf who dared insult us the other night. The results would be quite entertaining if one of our males were to shame Django or one of his cousins into dueling in the arena."




She pitches her voice slightly higher than Carcelon, so that the males in the box can overhear her, if they pay attention.
I agree, daughter, that they deserve a swift, but painful, death. If anything it  would be too mercyful. Such a victory might bring some satisfaction, but it would do little to enhance the standing of our house. They are vermin and there is neither glory nor profit in slaughtering vermin. 
 She softens the harsh words with an affectionate smile at her daughter. On the other hand, there is no risk and nothing to lose. Turning to the males:  Do any of you feel like teaching those vermin some manners? 

edit: I changed her internal monologue about the troll. After rereading the previous page some of her thoughts seemed a bit illogical.


----------



## Thels (Sep 28, 2003)

_No risk? Nothing to lose? How about getting my clothes dirty?_

Checking around to see if he's not drawing any special attention from outside the box, he turns to the Matron Mother and starts flashing his hands: _Hmm, just in case, any chance we could get our hands on some more subtle poison around here. Dishonoring the arena by putting my opponent to sleep might not be all that usefull._


----------



## Endur (Sep 28, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl responded to Matron Ki'Willis's musing words with a broad smile and a cryptic silence.  


Torellan uses his fingers of his left hand to flash his interest in fighting the "vermin" while the fingers of his right hand play with the pommel of his sword.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Checking around to see if he's not drawing any special attention from outside the box, he turns to the Matron Mother and starts flashing his hands: _Hmm, just in case, any chance we could get our hands on some more subtle poison around here. Dishonoring the arena by putting my opponent to sleep might not be all that usefull._




(handtalk)
"I'm sure it could be aquired for the right price. Visit the markets on the way back, I trust you to judge wether your opponent is worthy of your expenditures. Poison would be useful either way, we have a city to conquer, after all.
Do you wish to fight a dwarf, or would you give that 'honour' to your brother? You could use your talents more effectively if you both fought a group of them together."


-------

ooc:
Did Ki'Willis recognize what kind of Half-Troll Trygon is (if he is indeed a mongrel)? Fiend? Dragon? -color?


----------



## Xael (Sep 28, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I agree, daughter, that they deserve a swift, but painful, death. If anything it would be too mercyful. Such a victory might bring some satisfaction, but it would do little to enhance the standing of our house. They are vermin and there is neither glory nor profit in slaughtering vermin.
> She softens the harsh words with an affectionate smile at her daughter. On the other hand, there is no risk and nothing to lose. Turning to the males: Do any of you feel like teaching those vermin some manners?



Quertus listens to the chat, and a "profitable" idea forms in his head. He adresses the matron and the priestresses: "My Lady Matron, while I certainly agree that slaughtering vermin does not profit us in any other way than bolstering our reputation, I think that we can come up with something that will both satiate your need of vengeance, and at the same time bolster our reputation *and* actually turn out to be of some use to us.

Now, the dwarves are naturally stubborn, slow, and whatever other disadvantages you may think of, but they're also long-lived, tough, and they have this strange "honour", that for some reason makes them usually not to break their words and promises.

I'm getting to the point now, as we don't have time for philosophical ponderations. We can easily just march to them, say that beating the insulting dwarf yesterday wasn't enough to compensate the heironeus insult he brutally launced on our grand house, and challenge them to duel and make him promise to serve us as a personal slave for the rest of his life if - when - he loses. This would satisfy the need of both physical and mental torture that compensates the insult. Now the dwarf, be they as faithful to their word as they might, could of course decline to take part in the duel.

Here, on the other hand, I can take part. I happen to have prepared a spell that would _force_ the dwarf to take part in the duel and fufill his promise - life-long service to house Millinthor - thus effectively gaining us a start for our to-be-large array of servants.

Or, if nobody bothers to fight the dwarf and publically humilate him, I can just cast the spell and force him to serve us, but where's the fun in that?"

Quertus then waits for response to his rather long proposal.

OOC: Whew.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 28, 2003)

Ooc: An interesting idea, Xael. Really devious. I won't respond to it IC, though, until some other players have expressed their oppinions. I don't want to move too fast.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2003)

Narcelia smiles at Quertus. "Your idea has merit. But what makes you think that all dwarves have this same code of honor? Perhaps that same code would require him to attempt escape also. While that would be amusing, it also would be rather a waste. And that is one thing we do not have time for, and cannot tolerate."

[OOC: I'll level Narcelia up in a little bit. I just returned from out of town.]


----------



## Thels (Sep 29, 2003)

"Heh, I'll never let go by a chance to humiliate a Dwarf...".

A little of Dariel's usual caution seems to be currently surpassed, as he seems eager to take on the challenge against any of the dwarves.

OOC: Dariel has Dwarves as favored enemy, and his hatred against them and willingness to fight and humiliate or kill them should be wellknown about the fellow housemembers.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Such a victory might bring some satisfaction, but it would do little to enhance the standing of our house. They are vermin and there is neither glory nor profit in slaughtering vermin.




"I apologise for not being clearer Matron, allow me to clarify.  If I understand Lady Yssiriryl correctly, the loser of a duel and everything he carried into the ring with him belong to the victor.  A victory need not end in the losers death.  It would be child's play for either Dariel or Torellan to take one of the dwarves as our new slave.  Serving us for the rest of his pathetic life seems only suitable given his offense.  Even better should one of his less incompetent cousins take up the challenge instead.

Your idea has some merit Quertus, but forcing one of the dwarves into the ring via magical compulsion with this many witnesses could have unpleasant consequences.  The honor of the dwarves will be their undoing though; they will be easily goaded into a fight."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2003)

ooc: I just remembered this whole "winner gets the loser" -rule. Ah, well, hmm. 

IC:

A hint of irritation, quickly surpressed, finds its way into her expression as she listens to Quertus' suggestion. _Some of his thoughts have merit, but he's taking too much for granted. A dangerous habit, if allowed to continue unchecked._ Narcelia's thoughts mirror her own and she smiles in approval at her daughter. Carcelon, perceptive as always, has seen to the heart of the matter. While Ki'Willis had allowed herself to dwell too deeply on the future she had failed to consider the potential value of those Dwarves, a foolish oversight in light of their current predicament. A note of anger, mostly at her own failure, rings in her cold voice.


We can hardly afford to be encumbered with untrained slaves in our destination. Only a creature of extreme honour and greater stupidity would allow itself to be bound so easily. I doubt those dregs are part of that exclusive club, paladins are quite rare in these parts of the world.

We can afford even less to needlesly make enemies here. We have nothing to gain by antagonizing Horlbar Steelshadow, and enslaving his servants trough magical compulsion would certainly risk offending him greatly. Dwarves have a strong sense of loyalty and would not lightly abandon one of their own. We must allow noone to doubt the legitimacy of our actions if we are to take them as our slaves. The slightest doubt could provoke a diplomatic incident.

We are in some need of gold, though, and dwarven loyalty could work in our favour. The fools are cursed with sentimentality and will likely pay a high price to regain their lost cousins. Xas, that will put us well on our way of regaining our position.

Dark amusement glints in her eyes as she smiles cruelly.

Dariel, you seem _eager_ enough. Do as you wish, but leave the fools alive.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Narcelia is quite pleased with her mother's approval.

As the Matron speaks, Narcelia's eyes glint with humor as she mentions the lack of paladins.


----------



## Xael (Sep 29, 2003)

Quertus listens to the rather negative feedback and responds with calm voice as usual:

"I agree that my quickly-sketched idea has it's flaws, but ideas can - and usually will - evolve into something better when multiple people are pondering the possibilities and eliminating those said flaws. Besides, I wouldn't even dare to propose something to our beloved Matron Mother and claim that it is the one and only truth. So, let's forget about forcing them to the arena through spells, and work it out somehow else. Let's also forget the slave part then, and as our Lady Matron proposed, sell the dwarf back to his friends after someone - Dariel? - has beaten him in the arena.

So, we just need to figure out how to get one of them accept the challenge, or to challenge one of us. They can easily refuse to have anything to do with the duel. 

Possible options include; 

a) Just telling them that one of use wants to duel with one of them. This has a large change of failure due to their cowardice or something else.

b) Do as in option a, but make sure he gets the idea that we're going to kill him anyway if he refuses. Flaw: He might decide not to humiliate himself in the arena and attack us anyway.

c) Do as in option b, but threaten to kill his friends too. Will almost surely get him to the arena, but will anger his friends.

More suggestions?"

OOC: Hey, Quertus has Intelligence of 24. I certainly don't.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Narcelia contemplates Quertus's suggestions, and waits for someone else to respond before saying anything.

[OOC: I know what you mean . . . ]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2003)

> "I agree that my quickly-sketched idea has it's flaws, but ideas can - and usually will - evolve into something better when multiple people are pondering the possibilities and eliminating those said flaws.




Sensing some of the Wizard's agitation Ki'Willis answers him in a gentle voice. True, abbil, and I wouldn't wish to deterr you from voicing your thoughts. I value your oppinions, and though I may not always share them they always bring an interesting perspective to an issue.

In truth, all our options for achieving their enslavement carries their own disadvantages and benefits, weighing them is not the easiest of tasks. Compelling the dwarves to fight Dariel in the arena with magic is, while expedient, too risky. Resorting to blackmail might be less dangerous, but only slightly, as honour might compell them to deal with the situation personally. A simple challenge might actually be the wisest choice.

We can easily assume that they resent us almost as much as we dislike them, though their reasons are lesser. They are a proud people, and the humiliation we inflicted upon them in the tavern will still sting. This is all conjecture based on prejudice, but we have reason to believe that they would seize upon any excuse to pay us back if they believe they would be successful. Taking a noble son of a Drow house as a slave would be a great triumph for them. They will be willing take some risks to accomplish that. We must make them believe that those risks are as small as possible. We must make them underestimate us, but be wary that we do not underestimate them.
Dariel, your appearance belies your power. Those ignorant of your prowess will likely underestimate you until they learn the painful truth. You must appear to act independently, blinded by outrage. If they believe I approve of your actions they will certainly suspect a trap. A foolish noble fop, an easy victim for their vengeance, but don't overdo it.
If that doesn't work we can resort to more extreme measures.

Suggestions? 

ooc: And I'm not a high level Drow priestess  It's ok, we all make mistakes. Now you can proceed to pick my little plan to pieces.


----------



## Xael (Sep 29, 2003)

Quertus raises his hands up, surrendering, but grins while he speaks: "The simple way is truly sometimes the best as you say, Matron Mother. But now the real question is: How much do we bet on Dariel?"



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: And I'm not a high level Drow priestess  It's ok, we all make mistakes. Now you can proceed to pick my little plan to pieces.



Let's see, your plan:

1. Dariel goes and challenges them.
2. Dariel kicks their asses.
3. We win.

 How the hell am I supposed to criticize that!?!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Narcelia shifts slightly, and her fingers flash in an elegant pattern, as she addresses Dariel alone. _Do not allow your hatred to blind you. It is a tool, nothing more. Failure in this matter would be most unpleasant, for *all* involved._ She turns back to the others. "Your plan, Matron Mother, is wise. And as Quertus says, I believe we can profit from this. I think we should wait until almost the last moment before betting, to enhance the idea that we were unaware of Dariel's actions. If we bet too early, they will wonder why we did not involve ourselves. If we bet late, they will figure we have resigned ourselves to the challenge, and of course have no doubt Dariel will prevail." She pauses slightly. "If you have a better suggestion, Matron, of course your will reigns."


----------



## Xael (Sep 29, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I think we should wait until almost the last moment before betting, to enhance the idea that we were unaware of Dariel's actions. If we bet too early, they will wonder why we did not involve ourselves. If we bet late, they will figure we have resigned ourselves to the challenge, and of course have no doubt Dariel will prevail."



Quertus comments yet again: "Or, if Dariel's honour and ego can take it, he could even pretend to be losing the fight, or keep it somehow even-looking, and then swiftly deal with the poor sucker when matron decides the odds are high enough. Though again, this tactic would be very, very against the few rules ought to exist here and might result in some unnecessary attention, so there's another risk to be considered. 

Maybe it's still better to keep this as simple and as "legal" as possible.

But the possibilities here are quite numorous and profitable indeed. If we just had more time..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 29, 2003)

> But now the real question is: How much do we bet on Dariel?




As much as possible, abbil. As long as our bets do not scew the odds too far. 

Ki'Willis turns to Yyssiriryl.
 How much gold is usually circulated in a typical arena fight?

In reply to Quertus' suggestion she answers expressionlessly, still keeping her voice low enough for only her party (and Yyssiriryl) to hear her.
 I'm not entirely familiar with the rules of this particular arena, but surely the official bets are closed once the fight has begun. I would also assume that the bets are made trough the representatives of the proprietor, and that the specifics (other than the changes of the odds) are unknown to the audience. Surely, lady Yyssiriryl, it is not openly announced who has bet how much and on whom they have bet?  

(ooc: I assume the rules are similar to those used in most Real-World betting on sports. I doubt you can make bets, or retract them, once the fight has already begun.) 

It would be wise if we do not all place our bets at the same time. Doing so would cause a sudden and drastic change in the odds that some may find suspicious. It might be to our advantage to place our bets relatively early so that the other players will be led to believe that there are greater profits in betting on the other side, which will cause better odds for us.


----------



## Endur (Sep 29, 2003)

In Laral's luxury box: 

Laral stares at Jena and growls at her, “I want you … to go see your former owner.  Remind your former mistress of what she lost when she sold you to me.  And find out who her new friends are.”



In Lady Yyssiriryl's luxury box:

Lady Yyssiriryl responds to Matron Ki'Willis,

"Betting amounts vary depending on who is doing the betting.  A goblin might bet a copper.  If a rich Duergar noble is betting, the bet might be as much as one hundred pounds of platinum (50k gold).   

"Your presumptions regarding the specifics of how betting is done are pretty accurate.  Retracting a bet is not an option.  Once you make a bet, the odds are locked in at the time the arena staff accepts your bet.  You can try to make bets after a fight has begun, but the odds tend to be reduced and there is no guarantee that the odds makers will accept your bet.  

"You can also make bets without using the arena staff, simply make a wager with someone who is willing to bet against you.  Although in that case, if someone refuses to pay a bet, you will either need to collect the wager yourself, or hire someone to collect it for you.  There is a bounty hunter named Kileaf who makes a living chasing after those who refuse to pay their bets."



Torellan, with a bored look on his face, mentions to Dariel, "If you are concerned about provoking a dwarf, that should be easy enough.  You could mention to one of the vermin that it has a remarkable resemblence to a dwarf you killed outside Mithril Hall seventeen years ago.  The shield dwarves have large families.  Probably every shield dwarf lost a relative in the war between Menzoberanzan and Mithril Hall.  Who knows, it could even be true that you killed his relative."


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2003)

> "Betting amounts vary depending on who is doing the betting. A goblin might bet a copper. If a rich Duergar noble is betting, the bet might be as much as one hundred pounds of platinum (50k gold).




Upon hearing that Ki'Willis arches an eyebrow and allows herself a small, ladylike smile. Absentmindedly touching the lining of her bodice she considers how much to bet. _We can not be absolutely certain that Dariel will be victorius, too great a loss could be devastating for us. Though we could certainly attempt to free him if he's taken, that may or may not work. It might be neccessary to buy him back, or indeed Raise him. That will be expensive.
 On the other hand, if we are going to let Quertus fight the Troll, a fight in which the odds will surely be profitable for us, we are going to need to bet a very large amount. If we make a significant profit from Dariel we will also be able to Raise Quertus if he's killed, an unlikely but possible development. With House Baenre intent upon raping the Coiled Whip we are also going to need considerable wealth to restore our place in the Menzoberanzan hierarchy. A refusal to take risks is the greatest risktaking of all._

Turning so that only the members of House Milithor can possibly see her gestures she signs.  We bet a total amount of 50'000. I will contribute 30'000, the rest of you can share the other 20'.

ooc: Would it be reasonable if you pay 15% or your earnings as taxes to the House, to be spent on resurrections, hiring mercenaries and other communal expenses?

ooc: How much cash do you all have? 

-


> Torellan, with a bored look on his face, mentions to Dariel, "If you are concerned about provoking a dwarf, that should be easy enough. You could mention to one of the vermin that it has a remarkable resemblence to a dwarf you killed outside Mithril Hall seventeen years ago. The shield dwarves have large families. Probably every shield dwarf lost a relative in the war between Menzoberanzan and Mithril Hall. Who knows, it could even be true that you killed his relative."



Ki'Willis makes a slight affirmative gesture to Dariel, seeming to imply that Torellan's suggestion was a good one but that the choice of how to proceed ultimately rests on himself. She is confident he will make a wise decision.


----------



## Xael (Sep 30, 2003)

"I could cast a protective spell on Dariel before the match, but one can easily see that something is wrong if they manage to hit him, so there's the legality question again. The spell also has a minor component cost, and frankly money wasn't the first thing I grabbed with me when we rushed through the portal."

OOC: I have about 60 gold pieces.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 30, 2003)

If I understand the lady Yyssiriryl correctly the only rule of the arena is that one may not interfere in a fight in progress. Interfering before the fight, by casting protective spells for instance, would probably be quite legal.
A Stoneskin spell? Don't concern yourself with the component cost, Quertus, let me pay for that. After all I have the most to gain by this and, besides our champion, the most to lose.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Narcelia waits to see how much the others can contribute.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 30, 2003)

(Oops.  Posted to wrong forum)


----------



## metrostar (Oct 1, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> In Laral's luxury box:
> 
> Laral stares at Jena and growls at her, “I want you … to go see your former owner.  Remind your former mistress of what she lost when she sold you to me.  And find out who her new friends are.”




"As it pleases you, Master Laral," Jena says as she crawls to kneel between Laral's muscular legs.  She tosses her luxurious hair back, arching her body towards him and tilting her face up to him as he reaches down to detach the leash from her collar.

She stands, allowing you a better look at her.  Her gem-studded slave collar is of the highest quality.  The collar's studs and loops are made of expertly worked platinum.  Finely wrought, intricate platinum chains hang down from the collar, delicately wrapping the slave's upper body in a spiderweb pattern, coming together in an 'O' ring below her breasts.  Her G-string is made of the same fine platinum chains and high quality leather.  The aristocratic females of House Millithor recognize her strappy sandals as being on the cutting edge of Menzobarrenzan fashions.

Jena approaches Lady Yyssiriryl, but instead of kneeling before her, she embraces her.  Their lips seek each other's, and they come together in a passionate kiss, their scantily clad bodies pressing closely together.  Then Jena pulls back and asks "Does that remind you of what you lost when you sold me to Master Laral, Lady Yyssiriryl?  Did you not enjoy possessing me?  Were those diamonds," Jena gestures at the beautiful necklace glittering in Lady Yyssiriryl's cleavage, "worth trading me for?  Master Laral considers it a cheap bauble, compared to what he gained in return."  Your eyes, drawn to the platinum and diamond necklace, appraise its value at about 200,000 gp.

Looking at the members of House Millithor, Jena says "Lady Yyssiriryl, will you tell me about your guests?  Master Laral is curious."

OOC Be gentle with me!  I'm new


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks at the slave-girl briefly. _Quite exquisite, even for a love-slave, she must be very talented, both in and outside of the bedchamber, to fetch that kind of prize. To take such expense for simple pleasure... Laral would have to be either far wealthier or more foolish than I had expected. There is some truth to the old saying that all males are ruled by their libido, but a male in his position must surely have at least some brains. A pity we have to leave so soon, he could make an interesting ally. This settlement is quite strategic, the possibilities are endless... _

OOC: Nice post Metrostar.


----------



## Thels (Oct 1, 2003)

Dariel looks at the female drow as she approaches the box. Though he's taken by female beauty as any man would, there are things far more important clustering his mind. Making sure his swords are ready to use, he keep standing in a ready position, just a few feat away from the newcomer, ready to attack her if she comes to harm any of his familymembers.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Narcelia glances at the slave, then turns her attention back to the ring. However, she listens carefully to the conversation.


----------



## Endur (Oct 2, 2003)

Torellan was thinking about a practical joke.  Something about a dwarf's beard and driving a dwarf insane with humiliation.  When he saw the slavegirl approaching, all thoughts of dwarves fled his mind.

As Torellan watches the drow slavegirl approach, he can't help watching her every move and appraising her beauty.  
_

My Mother has always been the most beautiful member of House Millithor, an ageless beauty that could seduce any Drow male.  Of the women in Mantol Derith, I thought only the beautiful, mysterious, and powerful Lady Yyssiriryl could compete with her.  I was wrong, this slavegirl's naked sexual beauty goes beyond the Matron or Lady Yyssiriryl.  Her body is so perfect it must be supernatural.   

Must concentrate.  Must not shame my house or get myself punished by staring too intensely at the slavegirl.
_


Lady Yyssiriryl returned Jena's kiss deeply.  When Jena pulled away from the kiss, Yyssiriryl's right hand stayed on Jena's neck.  After Jena spoke, Yyssiriryl moved her hand in a slow caress up the back of her neck into Jena's hair, then she pulled hard on Jena's hair and forced Jena to her knees in front of Matron Ki'Willis.

Lady Yyssiriryl spoke harshly, "Of course, these glittering stones were worth the trade.  I would have accepted far less.  Jena, selling you wasn't about how much I would get for you; it was about the humiliations and tortures that would be inflicted on you.  Laral could put you to so many better uses than I could. 

"You are in the presence of Matron Ki'Willis Millithor and you, a slave, should know better than just prancing into a Matron Mother's presence.  Have you spent so much time with the Orcs in Laral's brothel that you have forgotten the rules of Drow society?  You will bow before her now and beg forgiveness for your ill manners.  Beg forgiveness, for you have dishonored both yourself and your owner.  In the future, you will remember that slaves must kneel and beg permission before speaking in a Matron's presence."


----------



## metrostar (Oct 2, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl returned Jena's kiss deeply.  When Jena pulled away from the kiss, Yyssiriryl's right hand stayed on Jena's neck.  After Jena spoke, Yyssiriryl moved her hand in a slow caress up the back of her neck into Jena's hair, then she pulled hard on Jena's hair and forced Jena to her knees in front of Matron Ki'Willis.




Jena quickly fell into a submissive slave pose, a low moan of mixed surprise, pain, and... pleasure... escaping her trembling lips as Lady Yyssiriryl forced her to her knees.  The more valuable and well-conditioned love slaves enjoyed being dominated by their masters and mistresses.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> "You are in the presence of Matron Ki'Willis Millithor and you, a slave, should know better than just prancing into a Matron Mother's presence.  Have you spent so much time with the Orcs in Laral's brothel that you have forgotten the rules of Drow society?  You will bow before her now and beg forgiveness for your ill manners.  Beg forgiveness, for you have dishonored both yourself and your owner.  In the future, you will remember that slaves must kneel and beg permission before speaking in a Matron's presence."




A look of shock crosses Jena's eyes as she realizes she is in the presence of a Matron Mother.  "Please forgive me Matron Ki'Willis, I was only obeying Master Laral's instructions.  My knowledge of nobility and royalty is limited.  If I had known, I would never have acted so boldly."  Jena quickly lowers her eyes from Matron Ki'Willis, awaiting her decision.


----------



## Thels (Oct 2, 2003)

_Pfff, this is a waste of our time..._ Dariel drops his guard and focusses back on the arena.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Narcelia, still gazing out at the arena, wonders at the slave's behavior. _Not recognizing a matron on sight? Ched Nasad must be more backward than we'd suspected._


----------



## TWK (Oct 2, 2003)

(Marckarius returns from whatever fugue state he's been in these last few days....)

_So the younger brother thinks to grab all the glory for himself in this ring, does he?  Well, let him fight the strange troll if he cares to!  I shall show that he is not the only member of Millithor with the courage to enter the ring!_

Marckarius pauses to let Matron Ki'Willis deal with the insolent slave first, then approaches her to ask permission to assist the cause in any way he can.

TWK


----------



## Endur (Oct 2, 2003)

*Visions*

As Quertus stares at the interaction between the slavegirl and Lady Yyssiriryl, he begins to fall involuntarily into a meditative trance.
_
In a large room somewhere else ...

the shapes and colors in the room are strange and alien.

The only recognizable items are a table with a large troll-like creature restrained upon it.

Standing in front of the table, almost floating instead of touching the ground, is an Illithid wearing clothing with arcane symbols (one distinctive symbol in particular is a red star contained within a purple circle).  

A torch floats across the room and flames are pressed against the Troll's body.  

Although the Troll moves its mouth as if it is complaining or screaming, the flames do not appear to have any effect upon the troll.  A flask of oil floats over and spills onto the troll's body and is ignited by the torch.  The Troll's mouth stops moving.  The oil burns, but the troll's skin is unharmed.  

A dagger with an aura of flame floats over.  The blade of the dagger cuts the Troll's skin, but the flaming aura does not appear to harm the Troll.  The wound heals quickly.

A beaker of bubbling liquid (which Quertus recognizes as probably being acidic in nature) floats over and is poured on the skin where the dagger had cut the Troll.  The liquid bubbles harmlessly off the Troll's body.

The Illithid floats back from the table.  The floor opens up and the table drops down softly fifty feet into a cavern beneath the room. 

A ball of fire materializes in front of the Illithid and streaks down towards the Troll.  The troll's mouth screams silently.  A ball of fire explodes over the troll.  The table and restraints are damaged, but the troll is unhurt.

A green smoking ball materializes in front of the Illithid and streaks down towards the Troll.  Acid explodes in every direction.  The table and restraints are destroyed.  The Troll is injured this time, with his skin smoking and pockmarked from the acid.

Another ball of fire streaks down upon the troll.  The Troll leaps out of the way, but this time he suffers burns from the ball of fire (albeit minimal burns). 
_
Quertus comes to his senses and he realizes that he is gripping a coin in his right hand.  The coin is so hot, it is coming close to burning him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 2, 2003)

Ki'Willis smiles inwardly, though her face is stern and cruel. The tone of her voice is cold and mocking as she toys with the girl.  Look at me, child. What do those lovely eyes see? What do they tell you of my stature, my demeanor, my position? What could I be if not a Matron Mother? Look at me, child, and consider well what you say, or those lovely eyes might soon see no more.


----------



## Endur (Oct 2, 2003)

As Marckarius stares at the interaction between the slavegirl and Lady Yyssiriryl and waits for the opportunity to volunteer his services in the Arena (perhaps against one of the Illithids or Spirit Nagas in the arena audience), he begins to fall involuntarily into a meditative trance.
_

Marckarius is visiting the stables at Laral's of Skullport, checking on his riding lizard.  Nobody is in the stables, just a bunch of animals and Marckarius.

He chuckles to himself silently at the notion that a rogue might try and waylay him when nobody is looking.

Then he sees three Illithids entering the stables and gliding in his direction.  At first, he thinks nothing of it.  Then he decides to leave and avoid crossing their path.

All of a sudden, Marckarius is lying on the ground, staring up at three Illithids looking down at him.

Marckarius realizes that a voice is babbling all kinds of things to the Illithids, and the voice sounds a lot like his own, but he knows he would never say anything to an Illithid. 

A moment later, the Illithids are gone, Marckarius is again patting his riding lizard, and everything is right in the world. 
_

Marckarius comes to his senses.  He thinks to himself, that never happened.  I remember visiting the fine riding lizard this morning, but I never encountered three Illithids.  I don't even remember there not being any staff around.  Strange how one of the Illithids in my dream looks alot like the Illithid in the arena down below.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 3, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ki'Willis smiles inwardly, though her face is stern and cruel. The tone of her voice is cold and mocking as she toys with the girl.  Look at me, child. What do those lovely eyes see? What do they tell you of my stature, my demeanor, my position? What could I be if not a Matron Mother? Look at me, child, and consider well what you say, or those lovely eyes might soon see no more.




Outwardly, Jena's body quivers in fear and... anticipation.  Inwardly, Jena smiles to herself, seeing through the Matron Mother's bluff.  She would not try to damage Laral's property, right in front of Laral and Sarduel, in Laral's Arena, surrounded by his guards and combat slaves, would she?  It was a good bluff though, striking at the darkest fear in the hearts of the average slave.  Jena's gaze wanders slowly up Matron Ki'Willis' alluring form as she raises her eyes to her.

"It is because you are so young and beautiful, and because you travel with such a small group, without your retinue of war slaves, and without the company of your pleasure slaves.  I thought you were just a merchant seeking your pleasures at Laral's.  Please forgive this slave, Matron Ki'Willis, and allow me to inform Master Laral that a Matron Mother has blessed his arena with her presence."  

The drow slave lowers her eyes again.


----------



## Prince Atom (Oct 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> As Marckarius stares at the interaction between the slavegirl and Lady Yyssiriryl and waits for the opportunity to volunteer his services in the Arena (perhaps against one of the Illithids or Spirit Nagas in the arena audience), he begins to fall involuntarily into a meditative trance.
> _
> 
> Marckarius is visiting the stables at Laral's of Skullport, checking on his riding lizard.  Nobody is in the stables, just a bunch of animals and Marckarius.
> ...




_Are they capable of such trickery?  Could that braineater have overwhelmed me so easily?  Nay!  I am stalwart, a strong Millithor warrior!  Their feeble mind tricks won't work on me.  This is a mere dream, a fancy . . . I shall not bother anyone with it, for it is of no consequence!_

Nonetheless, Marck resolves to discover some way to slay at least one illithid while within the ring....

TWK


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2003)

Ki'Willis chuckles briefly, amused at the girl's boldness and wits._ A common pleasure-slave would be desperately begging for her life right now, trapped and blinded by fear she would run straight into the grave, or the tentacle rods. It's so much more interesting this way._

Appearances can be decieving, child, and deception can be deadly. You would be well advised to take greater care in the future, you never know who you might offend. Do you really believe Laral would intercede on the behalf of a slave if it could cost him the enmity of Menzoberranzan? 

She looks down at the quivering supine shape, the perfect blend of soft curves and planes. She pictures those flawless features screaming in agony as they're being slowly and expertly torn apart in a symphony of beauty and pain. For an infinitesmal moment her eyes are like a mirror of the abyss. Then she smiles.
 
I shall be merciful, though. If only for those lovely eyes of yours. Bring my regards to your master. I am pleased with his establishment, the possibilities it offers, and his choice in servants.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2003)

TWK said:
			
		

> Marckarius pauses to let Matron Ki'Willis deal with the insolent slave first, then approaches her to ask permission to assist the cause in any way he can.




 In time, my son, I'm sure a suitable opportunity will present itself for you to demonstrate your prowess.


----------



## Endur (Oct 3, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to the Matron,

 "Ahhh, Matron Ki'Willis, do you see the large bugbear sitting in the front row of the bleachers with the great bow on his back?  

"That is Kileif, a bounty hunter.  Giant strength combined with a keen intelligence and a hatred for the surface elves.  He might make an ideal mercenary for your plans."


----------



## Xael (Oct 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Quertus comes to his senses and he realizes that he is gripping a coin in his right hand. The coin is so hot, it is coming close to burning him.



Quertus twitches involuntary as he returns to reality, then realises that the coin is hot, but nevertheless grips it even tigher. His mind races as he quickly looks around himself and tries to calm down.

_*Again... But this time I was awake. What is this coin? A device used to look to the past? Maybe to the future as well? Or just to ansver questions? At both times I saw a vision like this, I was pondering something. First time it was the coin, and the coin showed me something about itself. Now it was the troll... 

And at both times there was an Illithid present in the vision. Wearing same kind of clothing. Coincidence? I doubt it. Mind-control tricks by the coin with an Illithid-perversion. Could be. But didn't we also see an Illithid in the trade quarter? This is getting interesting. And very troublesome. I'm being beset by visions send by an old coin, be they as useful as they have been, and I sure as hell don't like being frozen in the middle of crowds.

I need to identify this... thing... as quickly as possible. No need to tell Matron yet, as I don't have much to tell. Later...*_

Quertus pockets the coin as soon as it (hopefully) cools down, not wanting to keep it in sight with this much people around. He tries to spot if there are any Illithids in the crowd, and remember if the Illithid in the trade quarter had the same symbol in it's robes, while he waits.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 3, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to the Matron,
> 
> "Ahhh, Matron Ki'Willis, do you see the large bugbear sitting in the front row of the bleachers with the great bow on his back?
> 
> "That is Kileif, a bounty hunter.  Giant strength combined with a keen intelligence and a hatred for the surface elves.  He might make an ideal mercenary for your plans."




Ah, yes. He looks capable. Is he another of Laral's creatures, or an independent operator? What is his reputation for loyalty to his employers?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Narcelia looks at the bugbear Yyssiriryl points out. _A bounty hunter with such attributes as his would not come cheaply. But then again, as the Matron says,_ she reflects wryly, _appearances *can* be deceiving._ When the Matron answers Yyssiriryl, Narcelia smiles inwardly in approval. _I hope that I will be as smart a Matron._


----------



## Endur (Oct 4, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to the Matron,

 "Kileif, like many bounty hunters, is a mix of loyalties, loyalty to his employer, loyalty to his price, and loyalty to himself.  

"I have heard it said that once he accepts a contract, nothing will stop him from bringing back his target.  Not even if the target offers him a bribe of even more money to leave him alone.  I myself have employed him in the past, as has Laral, and other wealthy individuals in Mantol Derith.

"I have also heard a rumor that once upon a time, one of his quarries, who was very wealthy, offered a large amount of money for the head of Kileif's employer.  Kileif supposedly killed both his employer and the quarry and collected the bounties on each of them from the other."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 4, 2003)

Intelligence, though a neccessary quality for a Bounty Hunter, can be dangerous in a Mercenary... Nevertheless, we cannot be too picky.
_I shall have to summon him once our current business is concluded (ooc: the Dwarf- and Troll- fights). We're going to need all our liquid funds to maximize our profits in the arena. _

Ki'Willis leans towards Yyssiriryl 

 I wish to request a favour from you, lady Yyssiriryl, to let it be known among the right circles that we are in the market of hiring a small but elite group of mercenaries. Bid them to come to our private dining room at Laral's tomorrow evening, and please warn them against wasting our time with incompetence to ward off the riff-raff. We would do this ourselves, but we do not posess your connections.


----------



## Thels (Oct 4, 2003)

Dariel stands by, looking at the arena, while listening to the Matron discussing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 4, 2003)

ooc: After her current talk with Yysiriryl is over (dropping linearity to speed up the action)
Ki'Willis hands Quertus a 500gp's worth diamond 
Quertus, take Dariel with you to purchase the spell-components you need. Get enough diamond dust for 2 castings of stoneskin, then be ready to prepare him for battle once the Dwarf has accepted his challenge. Dariel, my son, make me proud. She looks at him with genuine affection, smiling slightly.


----------



## Endur (Oct 4, 2003)

Torellan stared at the pleasure slave while she kissed the Lady Yyssiriryl and then watched her walk back to Laral.  

_
I'd like to experience that kiss.  I wonder how much Laral wants to rent his pleasure slave.   It is a pity that she is leaving so soon to return to her master, although I suppose it will save me from making a fool of myself in front of the others.

So, Dariel will fight a dwarf.  If Dariel falls in battle, I'll be ready to challenge the victor.  After all, even if the dwarf wins, he'll be wounded, and he will be easier prey.

Not that my adopted brother Dariel is likely to lose.  This lot of Shield Dwarves are not likely to impress anyone in battle.  None of their equipment looked magical.  That Django wasn't even carrying a weapon or wearing armor.

The War Troll is an interesting opponent.  I have no idea who could defeat it in a fight.  The Troll seemed to be wearing magical items of various types, and looked extremely strong.  If the rumors surrounding Trygon are true, he could be more than a match for any of us.  On the other hand, a mindflayer or a wizard is one of the most powerful opponents imaginable.  All it takes is the right spell, and the troll might be transformed into a willing slave or polymorphed into a lizard or vaporized into a pile of ashes.

_


----------



## Endur (Oct 4, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to Matron Ki'Willis, 

"I miss Reftael.  I wonder what happened to Reftael in the Arena of Maermydrya.  Quertus, do you have the ability to tell the fate of a drow in a far away place?

"Reftael always felt like he was in second place.  When he was a weaponmaster in Menzoberanzan, he always felt like someone was better, Zaknafein Do'Urden, then Dantrag Baenre, then Uthegental of Qu'ellar Barrison del'Armgo.  Even with his rivals long dead, everyone talked about Drizzt Do'Urden, the renegade drow that defeated his rivals and slew Matron Baenre.  Nobody ever gave Reftael the respect he thought he deserved.

"Here in Mantol Derith, he was second best as well.  Both to myself, as his social superior, as well as Trygon, his combat superior.  Reftael was forced to admit that Trygon deserved the title of 'Ultrin Sargtlin' (supreme warrior in drow).  Trygon's great strength, speed, size, and ability to rapidly heal, meant that no other warrior in Mantol Derith could compete with him.  You should have seen the look of distaste on Reftael's face when he mouthed the words acknowledging Trygon as his superior.

"Indeed, I might have saved your life the day I purchased Trygon from Belgos.  Belgos had originally intended to deliver all of the war trolls to Qu'ellar Millithor.  Had Trygon been leading the revolt of the war trolls instead of being penned up in a cage in Mantol Derith, I shudder to think what might have happened to you and your house.  His intelligence, speed, and power might have made the difference between an escape and a terrible death."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 4, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> _
> Quertus will challenge the war troll. _




ooc: Ki'Willis hasn't mentioned that yet, she's planning to talk to Quertus without Yyssyriryl present.

-------

 I can only guess at Reftael's fate, in all likelyhood the Balor recognized his importance and is at this very moment having him tortured for his amusement. That is the best we can hope for, at least now there's a chance he might return to your side once the city is retaken. On all accounts Reftael was quite a powerful male, strong of body and mind. It's possible that he could survive even abyssal torture without any permanent major mental injuries and even emerge strengthened by his ordeal. Pray that his faith and his will are strong enough.



> Had Trygon been leading the revolt of the war trolls instead of being penned up in a cage in Mantol Derith, I shudder to think what might have happened to you and your house. His intelligence, speed, and power might have made the difference between an escape and a terrible death."



 Such qualities are a double-edged sword in the hands of a slave, almost as lethal for the owner as for her foes. Almost as lethal, indeed, as certain information overheard by the wrong people...

Ki'Willis smiles, to let Yyssiriryl know that the remark was said in all friendlyness. Clearly she implies that the news of the revolt and the silence of Lolth reaching the wrong ears could make their (including lady Y's) stay in Mantol Derith very unpleasant.

_
I have often thought about the revolt since our escape from Menzoberranzan and how it could have been prevented. I now believe it was a mistake to treat the War-Trolls so much like common slaves. The more feeble slave-races can be easily kept down, but a position like theirs unavoidably inspires self-confidence. They were the fighting arm of House Milithor, and held more raw strength then the rest of the House combined. How can one enslave beings with the power to destroy you, and still keep their power to use against others? It's one thing to keep them locked up in the pens, but what could keep them from rebelling on the battlefield? Oh, it can be done, by keeping them separated and ignorant and not allowing leaders to emerge, but such efforts can be too easily sabotaged, which has now been all too painfully demonstrated. Feeding their superstitions by careful manipulation and indoctrination recuire time and my efforts failed trough lack of it. Truly that is a work requiring generations of slaves.
 Would it have been better to treat them more like our common soldiers? Allowed certain priveliges, kept above poverty and exessive humiliation, though with heavier restrictions to their movements. To grant them both rewards and punishments, letting them know that they can find no better life elsewhere and that rebellion means death. Can one truly inspire loyalty in creatures like those? An interesting question...
_


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 5, 2003)

[ Post deleted because it was based on a post that just got changed.  ]


----------



## metrostar (Oct 5, 2003)

"Thank you, Matron Ki'Willis, for allowing this love thrall to return to her Master," Jena says.  

She rises and returns to Laral's luxury box.  The slave girl kneels between Laral's legs as he re-attaches the leash to her collar.  With the collar re-attached, Jena rises up on her knees, pressing her body against Laral's muscular torso as she whispers into his ear, no doubt telling him that the drow with Lady Yyssiriryl are the leaders of House Millithor, led by the Matron Ki'Willis herself.


----------



## Thels (Oct 5, 2003)

Waiting patiently as he watches the arena, Dariel occasionally looks at Quertus from the corner of his eyes, checking to see if the wizard is ready to head out.


----------



## Xael (Oct 5, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ki'Willis hands Quertus a 500gp's worth diamond



"Thank you Matron Mother.", Quertus says and signals Dariel to follow him to whereever one can find spell components (the trade quarter?).



> Quertus, do you have the ability to tell the fate of a drow in a far away place?



 "I must confess that I don't, such spells don't work very good in underdark, which is both a curse and a blessing, My Lady."



OOC: You know, it would be much easier to just cast _Disintegrate_ on the diamond and turn it to dust...


----------



## Endur (Oct 5, 2003)

In the independent merchants area, Quertus and Dariel find a merchant from the surface world who sells them the spell components they need.  The bald human merchant wearing red robes thanks them for their business.  

Quertus recognizes the merchant's symbols on his robes as marking him as one of the Red Wizards of Thay.


----------



## Thels (Oct 5, 2003)

"_While we're at it, we should get some poison as well,_" Dariel whispers to Quertus, "_other than those that are immenently visible from the start, like the sleep poison_".

OOC: Would Dariel have a clue as to where to get such stuff?


----------



## Thels (Oct 5, 2003)

Dariel will search the market for Large Scorpion Venom and Giant Wasp Poison, buying four doses of each if he can find them, or eight dodes of one, if he can find only one.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 6, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> OOC: You know, it would be much easier to just cast _Disintegrate_ on the diamond and turn it to dust...




OOC: Er, as it's by definition a 500gp diamond, why not just pick up a mortar & pestle & grind it into 500gp worth of diamond dust?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

*Nothing to see here...*

*beep*   I can't believe I just did that...  

wrong forum.


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2003)

*In the Darkness Where the Shadows Lie*

A conversation among shadows.
A shadow speaks, 

"We have been expecting you."

Another shadow responds,

"I am no longer an active member."

A third shadow interjects,

"Once a brother, always a brother."

The second shadow retorts,

"Does HE know that?"

The first shadow responds,

"HE walks a different path.  The rules have never applied to HIM.

"We have been approached by one who walks amongst the shadows.  For a contract like no other.  Even inactive, you should know, for this contract may affect you.  The target is Matron Baenre.  

"When HE led us, we would never have accepted this contract.  We were closely aligned with House Baenre then.  But now HE is gone and we must consider the future.  Old alliances may change over time.

The third shadow adds,

"The Spider Queen does not protect Baenre, nor any of the other Spider Kissers.  Baenre is powerless, and Baenre has sent her bodyguard to Ched Nasad.  Gromph was nearly slain in the revolt.  

"Can you imagine a world where the Priestesses of Lolth do not rule the drow?  A world where a male might rule Menzoberanzan?

"If there was a time to accept this contract, now is the time."

The second shadow queries,

"What did you decide?"

The first shadow announces,

"We told the one who walks amongst the shadows ... that we would need more time to decide.  We have not made a decision yet, but soon will come the day in which we will have to make a decision.  

"What is your decision?  Are you still a brother?"

The second shadow replies,

"Once a brother, Always a brother."


A sigh of relief among the shadows,
In the Darkness where the Shadows Lie


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2003)

In the front row of the Arena of Mantol Derith.

A large bugbear named Kubli is speaking in Goblin to those sitting nearby, including an Ogre named Cratz, a huge bugbear named Kilcif, and two hobgoblins named Gubya and Glickya.


"A week ago, there were 600 goblinoids in Mantol Derith.  SIX HUNDRED!  Today, there is ONE HUNDRED, maybe TWO HUNDRED at most!  

"Those spineless drow butchers!  They marched FOUR HUNDRED, maybe FIVE HUNDRED Goblinoids off to be sacrificed to the Spider Queen!

"Even slaves shouldn't be sacrificed!"


The hobgoblin named Gubya responds,

"Ahhh, quit your whining!  You've been whining ever since Laral took kobold off the menu!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

*Kilcif; Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif appear to be unconcerned with the disappearance of his fellow goblinoids and more concerned with the match that is going on in the ring as he studies the fighting style of the two contestants.  Just then the fight ends as one warrior puts the other down for his final count with an especially darning move that cause the huge bugbear’s cackle to resonate off the grandstands while two of the hobgoblins groan in protest.  Kilcif turns to his companions mildly amused but annoyed at the same time, “Can you believe the fool fell for that old trick!”  He extends his right-hand palm up, “At least I can go away knowing that I’m richer and not the fool that you two are, now pay up!”  Pocketing the coins he address the whole lot of them, “So yeah theirs a lot less goblinoids running around but be honest with yourself most of them where goblins, and runts at that, so really what’s the big deal?”  He turns to Gubya and the two make eyes contact, which is unfortunate for Gubya, as he never sees Kilcif’s mammoth fist as it connects with his blue piggish nose causing him to cartwheel into the empty seats behind him.  Gubya confused with the whole episode, not to mention the impact, lays prone while Kilcif stands up to his mammoth height, “You my friend,”  Kilcif starts to talk as he pulls the dazed Gubya to his height lifting him at least half a foot in the air in the process,  “Need to apologize for your grievous error in judgment.  No kobold in the world has any relationship with me so why don’t the next time you look a tad bit closer  so you can see the scales and a lack of fur.”  Gubya, now coming to his senses somewhat, focuses his eyes only to find out that Kilcif’s small beady eyes are next to his, “Now did my punch learn you, or do I need to beat upon your hallow head some more?”  With a slight nod of his head he indicated the gladiator area behind him. 









*OOC:*


I guess I shall claim the Sandy Brown color.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 6, 2003)

The Matron Mother of House Milithor gazes down at the arena, waiting like a spider in the heart of her web, all the while weaving new traps in her mind.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Drow Priestess (Cleric 11)*

Narcelia watches the fights absently, keeping her ears and eyes peeled for anything interesting that might happen.

[I'll probably forget to put in subject lines because I almost always use the "Quick Reply" box because it's faster, and my dial-up is slow. But I'll try to remember; I know what you mean about not remembering who's what. ]


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2003)

The hobgoblin Gubya quickly apologizes to the larger bugbear Kilcif. "Please Kilcif, I meant no offense.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

*Kilcif; Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif his blood boiling with anger and adrenaline doesn’t hear the hobgoblin’s plea of mercy for quite sometime, leading to the continued whimpering of Gubya as a slight hush fills the arena.  Finally Kilcif hears the plea and with a loud barbaric scream of rage spikes the poor hobgoblin back into his chair sending splinters into the nearby crowd.  Angered at the comments and at the cowardly act Kilcif mutters basically to himself but loudly enough to cover some distance, “Stupid hobgoblin, your no better than the slaves sold to the drow…” He eyes the rest of the goblinoid lot looking for any sort of threatening move or look, “Do any of the rest of you have anything to add?”









*OOC:*


Seonaid, I have the same issues... I so hate my modem.   I do appreciate it though!


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2003)

All of the Goblins sitting near Kilcif tremble in their seats.

The Ogre Cratz laughs and orders the hobgoblin Glickya to go get another keg.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif feeling annoyed at the cowards around him storms off.  Anyone that’s paying attention, which just might be the whole arena, sees him heading off in the direction of Laral luxury box.  Some unknown voice can be heard saying, “Oh no, looks like Kilcif is mad and looking for a job and some poor bastard to pounded his frustrations upon.”


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Drow Priestess (Cleric 11)*

Narcelia idly watches the bugbear's antics. As he approaches Laral's box, she shifts slightly so she can see any recognition, if any, on the faces of Laral's group and of Lady Yyssiriryl.


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl beckons to her subordinate Tolokoph.  


"Tolokoph, please tell Kilcif that we may have an opportunity for him to make some gold.  He should come by Matron Millithor's rooms tomorrow evening if he is interested in being hired."


The old drow male with the eyepatch races off to intercept Kilcif and whispers in his ear the offer from Lady Yyssiriryl.


----------



## Endur (Oct 7, 2003)

As the Hobgoblin Glickya returns from the bar carrying a keg, he stumbles into the group of three shield dwarves.

Harsh words are exchanged in dwarven, goblinoid, and undercommon.

Almost immediately, Glickya and the youngest of the three shield dwarves enter the arena.

Django and the other shield dwarf are stamping their feet on the bench and yelling, "Tanis!  Tanis!"

The goblinoids are yelling shouts of encouragement and curses.

The fifty Duergar in the audience aren't yelling encouragement, but they are watching the fight closely.

Tanis is wearing a chain shirt and is armed with a dwarven waraxe.  Glickya is wearing studded leather armor and is armed with a scimitar in one hand and a dagger in the other.

They circle each other, sizing each other up.

The hobgoblin Gubya gets up out of his chair and charges into the arena.  

The other shield dwarf (not Django) draws his hammer and is about to charge into the arena himself, when Tanis swings his axe and slays both Glickya and Gubya in a single powerful blow.

Django starts cheering and stomping his feet, "Tanis Goblin-Slayer!  Tanis Goblin-Slayer!"  The Duergar join in with the stomping of feet.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 7, 2003)

Jena, kneeling by Laral's feet, smiles as she claps for the victor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 7, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif slows when he sees the approaching old Drow eyeing him while also trying to negotiate threw the rambunctious crowd.  The Drow is familiar to Kilcif and he knows that he works for Lady Yyssiriryl, the trade representative of the ruling council of Menzoberanzan.  Kilcif stands slightly aside allowing the older Drow a chance to come closer so the too can talk.  Kilcif is about to suggest they move to someplace quieter when the crowd starts to erupt in applause making it hard to hear each other and pretty much impossible for anyone curious to listen in.  Kilcif stares the Drow down waiting while the older elf organizes his thoughts before talking.  Still annoyed with the cowards Kilcif lacks the patience needed and barks at the old man, “What!”  The interruption of the older Drow’s thoughts does little to effect him, as he long ago grew accustomed to all sorts of people.  “Kilcif, if your interested in an opportunity…” The old man pauses scanning the loud blood frenzied crowd for prying eyes and ears, but upon noticing none he continues, “for _rewards_, you should come by Matron Millithor's rooms tomorrow evening if interested."  The old man quietly awaits some sort of reply knowing that his master will want or need an answer now, but Kilcif’s body language doesn’t hint one way or another as Kilcif drops his head lower to the old man.  Finally, after a few seconds pass Kilcif grunts as if he’s finds the whole thing slightly irritating but manages to reply matter of factly, “Tell your lady boss that I’ll be there.”  The older Drow feels like the answer was forced but assumes its just Kilcif trying to be civil.   The bugbear stands, scanning the crowd and gazing upon the fight before turning back to the elder Drow his anger filling his voice again, “But that does little for me now  and I wait for no one, or their jobs.” He quickly moves away in his original direction, Laral's luxury box, and doesn't give the messenger a chance to reply.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 7, 2003)

*Matron Mother Ki'Willis Millithor*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Django starts cheering and stomping his feet, "Tanis Goblin-Slayer!  Tanis Goblin-Slayer!"  The Duergar join in with the stomping of feet.




Betraying nothing on the outside, the Matron Mother watches the arena with annoyance. _A perfect oppertunity wasted, Dariel won't come back in time to challenge this one. The Dwarf will be more likely to accept a challenge while he's still in the pit._


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Narcelia watches the fight silently. _These lesser races will fight over any petty insult,_ she thinks to herself, completely unaware of the irony of her statement.


----------



## Thels (Oct 8, 2003)

Upon done shopping, Dariel will return to the Arena.

OOC: Guess it takes a while before I'll arrive.


----------



## Endur (Oct 8, 2003)

Tolokoph, an old Drow male with an eyepatch and tremoring hands, seems to limp and act even older as he takes his leave of Kilcif.  After climbing the steps to Jabbress Yyssiriryl's luxury box, he bows deeply before her and Matron Ki'Willis.

After Yyssiriryl inclines her head in acknowledgement of his presence, Tolokoph speaks, "Jabbress Yyssiriryl, Matron Ki'Willis Milithor, with your permission, here is my report on Kilcif's response regarding employment.  He said he will visit the Matron's quarters as requested at the requested time tomorrow if he does not find prior employment first."

With a look of annoyance on her face, Lady Yyssiriryl glances out of the luxury box and notices that Kilcif is intent upon visiting Laral, presumably to see if Laral is interested in hiring him.

Ignoring Tolokoph, Lady Yyssiriryl comments to Matron Ki'Willis, "Hmmm, Kilcif is probably the most capable, available mercenary warrior in Mantol Derith.  Quite headstrong.  He is not tremendously trusting, he usually asks for half payment in advance.  But, of the available warriors, he is probably the best.  Of course, he is probably one of the most expensive mercenaries too, so you'll need to consider whether you really want to pay his price.  And if we reschedule the meeting to sooner, you avoid the prospect of someone else hiring him, but you risk the price going up even further.

"There are a number of lesser goblinoids and Ogre warriors that are available for a smaller price that you could hire.  Or perhaps persuade through the use of magic.  Or perhaps you could hire an Illithid or one of the other mind-manipulating creatures to do your 'recruiting' for you."

"Another possibility is to consider hiring a troop of warriors.  There are quite a number of Duergar warriors in Mantol Derith right now.  It might be possible to negotiate the renting of a regiment of duergar warriors.  The only problem with that, of course, is that you'll have to reveal to the Duergar what the target is."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 8, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks slightly amused, Let Kilcif play his games as he sees fit, he may be competent but he's far from our only option. If his price is too high we'll simply hire someone else.
 I'd be loath to entrust the Illithid with anything, much less a task of vital importance to our security, and a group enslaved trough enchantment can be turned against us with a mere dispell.
 I would prefer a mixed force, a group with divided outside loyalties will be more loyal to me, make the hired force too uniform and they might easier coordinate a mutiny. A small group of heavily armed Duergar to hold the line, a few Ogres as second line assault and flanking-support for our rogues, perhaps some archers or a Sorcerer to support the front line, if we can afford it. Approximately 10-12 mercenaries in all, a small but powerful force composed of individuals durable enough to withstand a fireball spell or two. We are also going to need sufficient transportation to carry out our task, at least 2 lizards, perhaps more. 
 What cost would you approximate for that, lady Yyssyriryl, at the current rates?


Ooc: What do you all think?


----------



## Endur (Oct 8, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl responds to Matron Ki'Willis,
"Matron Ki'Willis, I have a number of riding and pack lizards that I will provide for your forces for free.  

"A more difficult question is finding individuals who can, as you put it, survive a fireball or two.  The Bugbear Archer Kilcif is sufficiently durable.  As is the surface world Sorceror known as Chirar.  My slave Trygon could survive a number of fireballs.  I would imagine that some of the Duergar might qualify.   The most competent individuals are probably not for hire. 

"The Ogres are impressive bullies, but they will fry like bacon if caught in a fireball."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 9, 2003)

> "Matron Ki'Willis, I have a number of riding and pack lizards that I will provide for your forces for free.




Ki'Willis nods gracefully I thank you.

Ogres are expendable, and likely cheap. If they die, so much the better, we can retake their payment from the corpses. Perhaps they would serve better as flankers, too far apart from the main force to make fireballing them worthwhile... Yes, a believe I shall get myself a couple.

The issue with the Duergar will be more complicated. Though we will be unable to hide our departure and our destination will surely be guessed by anyone powerful enough to have a reason to care, I would prefer we get a group that is relatively independent. Knowledge is power and I do not give power lightly, our goal must be left unknown for as long as possible. If they are a part of the standing Duergar army their outside loyalties will be too strong and in a conflict-of-interest they will turn against us. If Duergar prove impractical we shall have to make do with Goblinoids. Dwarves make a more disciplined force, but it is the ablility to absorb, and to a lesser extent, inflict damage that is primary. Would you arrange to make the proper inquiries?

I would ask that you have your servant contact Chirar, we are in dire need of spellcasting support. Do you know anything about the man? 
You mentioned Trygon again. He would make an excellent complement to our force. Did you have a price in mind?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

Narcelia sits quietly, and contemplates the plan. She will not speak unless she feels she has something important to say, and she will fully support any decision of the Matron's, unless it's completely foolish.


----------



## Endur (Oct 9, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl pauses to consider her words.


"Matron Ki'Willis, if you value confidentiality, it is perhaps best to avoid the duergar.  They are a very clannish race.  While they do compete with each other and it is normally possible to bribe one of them against another, this is not a normal time.  With Horlbar Steelshadow, the Crown Prince of Gracklstugh, in Mantol Derith, the Duergar will be spending their efforts to compete for the Prince's favor.  Any confidential information that a Duergar discovers will undoubtedly be revealed to their Prince or his advisors.  

"I will arrange the proper inquiries for the Goblinoids and the Ogres.

"With regards to Chirar, I have heard a variety of rumors.  A human from the surface world, he is rumored to be a powerful sorceror, although unlike a wizard he does not use incantations to create magical effects.  A few days ago, he outbid one of my servants for an Adamantine Sword in an auction hosted by the Duergar.

"I have also heard a rumor that Chirar drinks blood.  It is possible he is afflicted with vampirism.    

"Trygon is the supreme warrior in Mantol Derith.  His value is priceless.  I can not name a price at this time.  However, it is possible that I could name a price in the future.  So, I might consider selling him to you before you leave Mantol Derith for a price to be determined later by myself.  A favor to be named later."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 9, 2003)

> "Trygon is the supreme warrior in Mantol Derith. His value is priceless. I can not name a price at this time. However, it is possible that I could name a price in the future. So, I might consider selling him to you before you leave Mantol Derith for a price to be determined later by myself. A favor to be named later."




Ki'Willis nods, her lips slightly curved in a secretive smile. _The price might not be yours to choose, my dear. _

A vampire, hmm? I suppose he'll require different fodder, we shall have to find some more Goblins on route.


ooc:Endur, How much money do you expect we're going to need to pay all these people? Am I too ambitious in hiring mercs or could we afford some more?


----------



## Endur (Oct 10, 2003)

The bugbear Kilcif continues his progress towards Laral's luxury box.  

At the entrance to the box, a trio of Orcs are playing dice.  Kilcif walks right past the guards, and they don't stop playing their dice game.

Kilcif enters the luxury box and almost walks right into Sarduel, Laral's chief enforcer.

The pale skinned human with glowing eyes stares at Kilcif without saying a word.  Kilcif has always gotten the feeling that Sarduel hates him.    

Beyond Sarduel, Laral and Jena are embracing and havn't yet reacted to Kilcif's entry.


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Dariel returns to the box, noting the Dwarf standing in the arena. Speaking while checking the box for any corners he would be less visible in: "Dear Matron Mother, would this be a good chance to have a fight with one of these dwarves, or should we wait for a better oppurtunity?", as he applies the vemon to his blades.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 10, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Dariel returns to the box, noting the Dwarf standing in the arena. Speaking while checking the box for any corners he would be less visible in: "Dear Matron Mother, would this be a good chance to have a fight with one of these dwarves, or should we wait for a better oppurtunity?", as he applies the vemon to his blades.




 There will be no better oppertunity. Go, my son, and show those beasts the strength of Quellar Millithor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif stands while waiting for Laral to finish with his pretty toy, and also for acknowledgement from Laral to address him, makes no noise or movement to betray his presence while an intense stare down at the smaller human.  Kilcif can not help but realize that Sarduel has never been a friend and never will be friends, as his job as Laral's chief enforcer would be in jeopardy if Kilcif could ever lose his independent streak.  Kilcif looks slightly amused at the shorter human knowing that Sarduel wants only to ask him to leave, as his job entails, but is stuck powerless knowing that Kilcif is always welcome addition in this luxury box.  Kilcif and Laral go way back and nothing more at this moment will make Sarduel madder than another reminder of their friendship.


----------



## Xael (Oct 10, 2003)

Seeing that Dariel is ready to go, Quertus digs some of the dust he bought and tells Dariel wait for him to finish his spells. Quertus then proceeds to cast _Stoneskin_ and _Mage Armor_ on Dariel, preferably as non-flashy way as possible.

Indicating to Dariel that he's done, he will then cast _Detect Magic_ and scan the Dwarf for magic items.

"Good luck, though you might not need it."


----------



## Endur (Oct 10, 2003)

As Dariel takes his leave of Lady Yyssiriryl and Matron Ki'Willis, he notices that the victor in the arena fight, "Tanis Goblin-Slayer" has left the arena cage and is standing near the entrance amongst a crowd of dwarves and duergar.  The dwarves and duergar are congratulating him on his victory, slapping him on the back, speaking in dwarven, and drinking ale.  Django is standing on a bench with a mug in one hand and emphatically describing the moves of the cinematic fight.

Quertus also leaves the luxury box and detects magic on those standing around Tanis.  Tanis has a faint aura of magic about him, but whatever it is, is not visible to Quertus's eye.  Django (unarmed and not wearing armor) does not have any magical auras.  The other shield dwarf also has a faint magical aura, again not visible to Quertus's eye.  An older, bald Duergar has a moderate magic aura on his plate armor and a moderate magic aura on his hammer (both radiating transmutation and the weapon radiates evocation as well) and a faint aura not visible to the eye.   A female Duergar has a faint transmutation auras on her armor and weapon and at least half a dozen faint auras that are not visible.  At least three other Duergar have faint transmutation auras on their weapons.   

After the bugbear Kilcif engages in a staring duel with the human Sarduel for a minute, Laral takes notice.


"Ahhh, Kilcif, welcome back!  Sarduel, relax, you know Kilcif is always welcome here!  Jena, you remember Kilcif.  He's run some errands for me in the past.

"Kilcif, have you slain any dragons recently?  The price on dragon scales is going up, and I have a customer that will buy everything that you can find."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif respectfully nods his head at Laral’s new plaything, uncertain how long this one will last and uncaring, _I can’t believe how much money he wastes on his toys…  Their just never built for the long term…  Well, at least the attractive ones._  Kilcif chuckles quietly in his mind to himself at the thought of that, but address Laral while pushing the thoughts aside. “No, it’s been quite sometime since I’ve been to the surface and it appears that it might be longer still as I’ve been approached for a job that I can only guess will leave me in the underdark for at least the immediate future.  Though, I still have some down time before the job, and was curious if you had anything that required my services?”  Kilcif’s anger had subsided some and curiosity of the Drows was starting to fill his thoughts.  _Even if Laral has nothing for me I might be able to get some information… and that is always useful._










*OOC:*


FYI: Italics with no "" means it is a thought and not spoken outloud.


----------



## Endur (Oct 10, 2003)

Sarduel looks like he is about to make an angry comment, but Laral cuts him off.


"Ahh, Kilcif, you know that if we had any needs for your services, I'd hire you in a second, regardless of the cost.

"However, Mantol Derith is going through a period of good will unto others.  Everyone is being friendly to everyone else.  I don't have any enemies.  Live enemies, that is.  And so I don't have any need for someone with your talents.

"Let me wish you good hunting on your trip.  And don't forget about the Dragon Scales."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head in agreement,  “Agreed, If I confront a dragon I’ll make sure to pry and pull every scale from its carcass and if none are encounter then when I return from this business a trip up north maybe be in order.  There’s no need to apologize for the friendliness of neighbors, as it’s a situation that will not last forever.  Upon my return to Mantol Derith I’m sure there will be business for us to discuss.”  Kilcif turns to leave but stops short turning to readdress Laral, “I’m sure you’ve put out your normal feelers and your not so normal feelers,” Kilcif’s eyes linger on Jena as he nods his head in her direction. “What has been found out about House Milithor?”


----------



## metrostar (Oct 11, 2003)

Jena had been busy sucking sweet cream off of Laral’s fingers, and hadn’t noticed Kilcif arrive.  She smiled at the gruff bugbear as she put the strawberries and cream away.  Those surface delicacies that Laral brought were so fun sometimes, though not nearly as tasty as the more refined drow sweets. They did bring some variety to a slave’s life, though.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I’m sure you’ve put out your normal feelers and your not so normal feelers,” Kilcif’s eyes linger on Jena as he nods his head in her direction. “What has been found out about House Milithor?”




“Oh, sweet Kilcif!  Is that how you think of me?  As one of Laral’s feelers?  Well, if that’s what you want me to be, I guess I can be that for you!”  She smiles and winks at Kilcif.  “Lady Yyssiriryl says her guests are the rulers of House Millithor.  From what I can see, they certainly have the arrogance and sense of entitlement that you only see amongst the higher ranks of the noble drow.  Though what they are doing in Mantol Derith, alone without any bodyguards, retainers, or slaves of any kind, is anybody’s guess.”  She rests her chin on Laral’s knee, tracing circles lightly on his thigh with a finger.  “You would think someone would have noticed a noble house’s arrival here, but no one did.  You’d almost think they walked here, disguised as lower-class drow!  I know, that’s a crazy thought!”  Jena giggles.  “How was it?  Do I make a good feeler?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif takes it all nodding his head while pondering it all, “Yes, thank you for your information Jena.  Your usefulness as always is bountiful but by chance did you catch their city of origin?  I would assume Menzoberanzan based upon their closeness with Lady Yyssiriryl but I’m not one who finds comfort in assumptions.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

*OOC:*


Double post...


----------



## Endur (Oct 11, 2003)

Laral speaks,
"Yes, Kilcif, House Millithor is one of the noble houses of Menzoberanzan.  House Millithor does a lot of trading business with House Morcane from the drow city of Maerimydra.  Their merchants pass through Mantol Derith frequently, traveling under the name of L'Tar'annen de’l Elgluth.

"I can't remember ever seeing the nobles of House Millithor pass through here.  They might traveled through here in disguise.  Dark Elves live a long time, so they might have traveled through here several times before I was born or came to own this place.

"Jena, why don't you return and pay some more attention to Lady Yyssiriryl.  See if you can find out anything more about our 'guests.'  After all, we wouldn't want Kilcif to take an assignment where his employer planned to backstab him at the first opportunity and strip his body of all possessions."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head in agreement, “I’m sure the thought has crossed their devious minds at least once as it’s not an uncommon occurrence with royalty and the drow, but it will help calculate my risks and the cost for House Millithor.  Moving aside so that Jena can get pass his rather large body easier,  "This is all interesting information…”  Kilcif lets the thought trial off while he contemplates the information and local rumors some more.


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Handing over a small sack of gems (3200gp) to one of his housemates and dropping his backpack, Dariel slowly and silently walks into the arena, halting in the middle, before addressing the dwarves: "Hey, dwarf. You've shown your skills against puny incompetent goblinoids, but I doubt you or either of your friends could give any opposition at all to a real opponent.".

After that, Dariel just stares at the dwarves, his arms crossed. _Right. Now let's hope this wasn't a bad decision._


----------



## Xael (Oct 12, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> Handing over a small sack of gems (3200gp) to one of his housemates and dropping his backpack...



Quertus happily (not) volunteers to keep an eye on them...

_*Hmm... Magic, magic, magic... Now we just need to figure out how to get our hands on it...*_ (Referring to the dwarves' equipment)

OOC: Don't count the gems afterwards. Maybe I could dispel my spells now...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

[ OOC: Were we going to bet on this fight? Did we decide what was going on, who was contributing what, etc.? ] Narcelia looks into the arena in a seemingly dispassionate manner.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 12, 2003)

OOC:  The challenge hasn't been accepted yet.  Once it has been I expect the bookies will start making odds and we can then place bets. (Granted, some of us will be making larger bets than others...)


----------



## Endur (Oct 12, 2003)

Dariel walks slowly and silently past the dwarves congregated at the entrance to the arena cage.  After entering the arena cage, Dariel walks into the middle of the cage, and he taunts Tanis in undercommon.  

Tanis empties his mug, places it on a bench, and turns to face Dariel while gripping his axe.  

There is some muttering in dwarven among the duergar.  

The older shield dwarf (whose name you do not know) grabs hold of Tanis as if to restrain him from charging into the arena.

An old bald duergar puffs out his chest, carries his hammer in both hands, and moves to the front of the crowd facing Dariel.  (This is the duergar that Quertus has recognized as having the most powerful enchantments of any dwarf or duergar in the small crowd).

Before the old duergar can speak, however, Django leaps in front of him.  The old Duergar scowls at Django, but does not prevent Django from speaking to Dariel.

Holding a mug in his hand, with bandages on his cheeks and wearing his odd multicolored clothing, Django spoke in undercommon.

"My cousin battles for the honor of his clan and his ancestors, never on a whim.  He would accept your challenge, but only if a victory would set Kassawar Plickenstint free.  Wager the freedom of the Svirfneblin Kassawar Plickenstint, and my cousin will accept your challenge!"
 


Lady Yyssiriryl whispers to Matron Ki'Willis, "Twice Django tried to negotiate Kassawar's freedom, and both times I laughed in his face.  Now he seeks to gain Kassawar's freedom through a wager.  After seeing Dariel fight the Demons, I have no doubt that Dariel will defeat one of these Shield Dwarves.  But Kassawar is a valuable slave..."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 12, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl whispers to Matron Ki'Willis, "Twice Django tried to negotiate Kassawar's freedom, and both times I laughed in his face.  Now he seeks to gain Kassawar's freedom through a wager.  After seeing Dariel fight the Demons, I have no doubt that Dariel will defeat one of these Shield Dwarves.  But Kassawar is a valuable slave..."




Ki'Willis listens to Yyssiriryl then whispers in answer while casting a contemptious glance at the dwarves.  Valuable, abbil? Why does he hold such value for these dwarves that one of them would risk their life to release him? Of what value is he to you that you refuse to accept their offered payment? Surely it's more than mere amusement that makes you keep him in your care?


----------



## Thels (Oct 12, 2003)

Dariel laughs. "Hah! As if you even stand a chance to win this. I remember how my syster made you lick your wounds in a corner like a weak child. But what if I would agree, what would be in it for me in return?" With his arms still crossed, Dariel waits for the dwarf to answer, keeping eye contact.


----------



## Endur (Oct 13, 2003)

The Goblinoids are laughing at Django.  

The betting staff announces that the odds on the drow vs. dwarf fight, if it happens, will be 3 to 1, with the drow favored.  Several hobgoblins are already standing in line to bet on the drow.  

The dwarves and the duergar are muttering amongst themselves in dwarven.

Django thinks for a moment and responds to Dariel's taunt.  "I offered gems and gold when I tried to purchase Kassawar's freedom, and I was turned down.  To wager against Kassawar's freedom, I offer my own freedom."  


Lady Yyssiriryl responds to Matron Ki'Willis's question,
"Never underestimate the value of amusement.  Or revenge.  

"Kassawar was the chief negotiator for Blindenstone in Mantol Derith for over a century.  We waged economic warfare on a daily basis.  I take more pleasure from tormenting him than any other being I have ever tortured.

"As for why the dwarves want him, I can not imagine it has anything to do with value.  I doubt that Kassawar knows anything worth the price they have offered.  More likely it is that honor concept they are always prattling about.  Blindenstone came to the aid of the Dwarves of Mithril Hall when we attacked Mithril Hall.  Perhaps now Mithril Hall seeks to return the favor, to the last living son of Blindenstone.  All the other residents of Blindenstone have been properly sacrificed to the Spider Queen."


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

"mmh..." Dariel looks around at the Matron Mother. Not sure if voice is able to carry over, he signs: Accept?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2003)

Ah, so you want me to guarantee that I'll reimburse you for his, percieved, value if Dariel is defeated. I'm afraid I do not have the resources to be able to do that. I will offer to retake the gnome for you, if you have to release him. Giving him hope of freedom, a brief taste of liberty only to dash it all, that could be an interesting variation to his tortures. We are hard pressed for time, but for you I would do this favour.
Ki'Willis looks cooly down at the dwarves.
 It will not come to that, off course. Dariel will humiliate that fool utterly. Prepared like he is, he cannot lose.


----------



## Endur (Oct 13, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl agrees to Matron Ki'Willis's suggestion, and Matron Ki'Willis announces that the terms of the wager are accepted.

Django affirms the wager  "My Mother's Sister's son will fight against the champion of the Drow for honor and the freedom of Kassawar Plickenstint!"

Several hobgoblins and Duergar have already made wagers.  The odds are still at 3 to 1, in the drow's favor.  More goblinoids and duergar are standing in line to make wagers.

The older shield dwarf stops restraining Tanis.  

Tanis has a wild-eyed look in his face.  He drops his dwarven waraxe and flees out of the arena.  He quickly leaves the arena area (Quertus thinks that Tanis's one magic item is Boots of Striding and Springing).

There is much laughter from the goblinoids, from Laral's luxury box, and from the drow.  Lots of grumbling among the duergar, particularly from the duergar who have already made wagers.

Django is standing on a bench desperately attempting to placate the duergar audience in dwarven (you are not sure quite what he is saying, but it is obvious he is attempting to explain or excuse).  Some of the duergar are throwing vegetables at Django.  

At the betting booth, the odds are now 10-1 in favor of the drow.  There was some discussion about closing the betting, but since there are still Duergar willing to take the 10-1 odds, they are keeping the betting open.  Hobgoblins who got the 3-1 odds are smiling, the hobgoblins who are getting the 10-1 odds are whining.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia's fingers flash. _Matron Mother, how much would you like me to bet?_ She smiles mildly at the dwarf's flight. She will (would have) step to the head of the line while it is still 3-1 odds, glaring at those now behind her, almost daring them to challenge a drow princess, and bet what the Matron asks of her.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 13, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Django affirms the wager  "My Mother's Sister's son will fight against the champion of the Drow for honor and the freedom of Kassawar Plickenstint!"
> Tanis has a wild-eyed look in his face. He drops his dwarven waraxe and flees out of the arena.




(Quietly, to Quertus, but allowing the Matron to overhear)
"Quertus, keep a close eye on whomever shows up to accept Dariel's challenge, 
I think the dwarves may be trying to pull one over on us.  
If they're strongly enchanted or carring powerful equipment I want to know."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2003)

*Ki'Willis Millithor, Matron*

Her fingers flash in reply to Narcelia,
 At least 15000, daughter, or as much more as you wish


As soon as she has announced her acceptance of the wager she approaches the nearest bookkeeper to state her bet. (Is there an express-line for VIPs? ) 

30'000 gold pieces on Dariel Millithor.


----------



## Xael (Oct 13, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> If they're strongly enchanted or carring powerful equipment I want to know."



"Only the old Duergar is carrying magic items of better than trinket power at the moment. But I'll keep an eye on them."


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 13, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> "Only the old Duergar is carring magic items of better than trinket power at the moment. But I'll keep an eye on them."




(again, quietly to Quertus)
"It's not the ones standing around I'm suspicious of; it's the ringer they're about to bring in to replace Tanis..."

OOC: C'mon, I can't be the only one here who's seen Diggstown...


----------



## Endur (Oct 13, 2003)

The Matron and Narcelia made their bets just before the odds changed from 3 to 1 to 10 to 1.  They smiled as they congratulated themselves on their wisdom and foresight.

After the Matron retakes her seat in the luxury box, Krecil steps out of the shadows and bows low to Matron Ki'Willis.  While bowing, out of sight of people outside the luxury box, he begins to rapidly sign to Matron Ki'Willis and the others in the box.

<drow sign language>
"One hundred Duergar approach.  Several banners.  Do we flee?"
</drow sign language>


Lady Yyssiriryl whispers in undercommon, "Horlbar Steelshadow, The Crown Prince of Gracklstugh."  (no word for prince in drow sign language)

Tanis runs back into the arena hall, carrying two dwarven waraxes.  One of the dwarven waraxes is wreathed in fire.  The other drips a caustic green acid.

The tramp of many duergar can be heard behind him.

The whining hobgoblins (who paid the 10 to 1 odds) whine even more when the odds change back to 3 to 1 odds.  The grumbling duergar stop throwing vegetables at Django and some more duergar line up to bet on the dwarf.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

[Just to be clear, Narcelia did bet 15k (as the Matron asked, and as Endur assumed).]

After placing her bet, Narcelia settles back in her seat in the box, studying the rapidly changing situation with something that might be mistaken as concern, but more accurately would be called concentration.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> After the Matron retakes her seat in the luxury box, Krecil steps out of the shadows and bows low to Matron Ki'Willis.  While bowing, out of sight of people outside the luxury box, he begins to rapidly sign to Matron Ki'Willis and the others in the box.
> 
> <drow sign language>
> "One hundred Duergar approach.  Several banners.  Do we flee?"
> </drow sign language>




A flash of irritation crosses her features, then she speaks, both to Krecil and Carcelon. They wouldn't dare start a war over this.  _Unless they know of what happened in Menzoberranzan,_ she thinks bitterly. We have gone too far to walk out of this with our honour intact, if we are seen to flee the Dwarves' confidence would be strengthened and this situation could explode into a riot. Do nothing further to provoke them at this time, spellcasting into the arena is entirely out of the question.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

Narcelia almost objects to the Matron's ruling, but thinks for a moment and decides the Matron is, once again, right. [OOC: ]


----------



## Thels (Oct 13, 2003)

_Now what's going on? It takes a long time for them to line up an opponent. Do they want to bore me to death?_ Dariel keeps staring at the dwarves, his arms still crossed.

OOC: Did anyone bet my money?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 13, 2003)

As the odds slide back to 3-to-1 Carcelon bets 300gp on Dariel.

OOC: I assume that inverts to 1.3-to-1 for bets on Dariel?

OOC2: You didn't ask anyone to bet for you, but Quertus has your gems.  You could always sign him & ask him to bet them.


----------



## Endur (Oct 14, 2003)

Many Duergar file into the arena area.  Quertus focuses his detect magic on the entering duergar and detects various items of faint or moderate strength.  

A duergar with a horn stops right inside the entrance and blows loudly on the horn.  After he finishes, a second Duergar announces, “All rise!  Prince Horlbar Steelshadow, The Crown Prince of Gracklstugh and his royal court!”  The Duergar and the dwarves that are in the audience stand up.  Some of the other creatures do not.  The duergar that were sitting in the luxury box vacate the luxury box.

Several banners enter the room, one depicting the city of blades.  Another depicts a gray axe with a black blade.  A third depicts a slain illithid.  A fourth banner is that of the fabled Stone Guard of Gracklstugh.  The banners are followed by the Crown Prince himself.  The only gray dwarf you have seen yet with any kind of ornamentation.  Horlbar is a burly duergar with a hauberk of gleaming chain mail beneath an embroidered surcoat of black and gold.  A circlet of gold rested atop his bare head, and rings of gold gathered the braids of his beard.  A scarred duergar in full plate who wore a tabard marked with a red symbol walked on one side of the Crown Prince and Gradroc Gant, the chief negotiator for the Duergar in Mantol Derith walked on his other side.  Guards in full plate wearing black surcoats precede and follow the prince.

Quertus has studied Gracklstugh at some length.  He recognizes the black surcoat wearing guards as the Stone Guard of Gracklstugh.  The scarred duergar with the red symbol on his tabard is probably the clan laird Borwald Firehand, the Marshal of Gracklstugh’s army.  Quertus has heard many rumors regarding the rulership of Gracklstugh, the City of Blades.  One rumor suggests that the King is ill, and the crown prince is the real ruler of the city.  Another rumor suggests that the duergar do not really rule the city, but instead a secret cabal of Derro Sorcerors are the real rulers of the city.

Quertus is not spending much time thinking about rumors, however, for he was focusing on the Crown Prince’s aura.  The Crown Prince wore or carried a magic item of overwhelming power (an _artifact_ Quertus surmises), and the power of the item caused Quertus to lose his concentration on the detect magic spell.  

The Crown Prince and his closest advisors head to the Duergar luxury box.  

Half a dozen duergar, carrying two large chests, head to the betting area.  They drop the two large chests on the tables.  The lids come off and reveal the chests are full of platinum bars.  One of the duergar speaks, “The Prince wagers 400,000 gold pieces on the dwarf to win.”

The odds quickly change from being 3 to 1 in favor of the Drow to being 3 to 1 in favor of the Dwarf.

In Laral’s luxury box, Laral says, “Sarduel,” and points at the chests.  Sarduel dimension doors to the betting area and guards the two chests.

Laral says, “Kilcif and Jena come with me.  I think it is time I paid my respects to the Matron of House Millithor.  Then, I think I will play host with the Prince.

“Kilcif, I think House Millithor is ready to hire you now.  If not, I’ll hire you.  I think its going to be a Gruummsh type of day.  Last Orc Standing!”

Laral exits the luxury box, growling at the three guards to abandon their dice game as he does so.  One of the guards gets up to follow Laral.  The second guard picks up their unconscious cohort and comes along last.  

The prince has taken his seat in the luxury box.  A few straggling duergar are still entering the arena area.  

Laral enters the Drow luxury box with the permission of Lady Yyssiriryl and Kilcif and Jena follow him into the luxury box.  

Laral speaks, “Greetings Matron Ki’Willis Millithor.  It is not often that a Matron Mother from Menzoberanzan graces our humble arena with her noble presence.  

“Lady Yyssiriryl, I find myself wishing that yourself or other members of your powerful and terrible race would wager more on the outcome of this fight.  I will offer you 4 to 1 odds on your drow to win.”  

Lady Yyssiriryl responds, “I have this necklace that has been appraised as being worth 200,000 gold.  I will offer 150,000 gold pieces to buy back Jena, since she has been used somewhat and is no longer worth 200,000 gold.  I will wager the final 50,000 at 4 to 1 odds on our champion to win.“

Laral responds, “Agreed.”

Meanwhile, the number of duergar entering the hall has been reduced to a trickle.  

Django jumps onto a higher bench and he begins to speak in under common.  At first his voice is hard to hear, and then it becomes clearer and louder as he begins to shout.

“My fellow dwarves and lovely ladies and assorted creatures of various races of the underdark.  Presenting for your entertainment tonight, a fight to the finish between the champion of Quellar Millithor, Dariel Kront’tane, and my cousin, my Mother’s Sister’s Son.”

Dariel wonders how Django learned his name, especially his last name-- the name of a house that was destroyed, since they were never properly introduced.  
A pair of shield dwarves in full plate and a duergar in full plate walk into the hall.  The Duergar is carrying a banner of a hammer superimposed over an anvil (which Quertus recognizes as the symbol of Moradin, the God of the Shield Dwarves).
Django’s voice begins to build in crescendo, almost as if he has spoken to large crowds before.


“Slayer of the Wyrm Drekkendoom!  The Hammer of Moradin!  ”


Quertus thinks _ Hammer of Moradin, is that the dwarven equivalent of a Paladin?_.

“Endur!”



http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/3f8c4a3e_12144/bc/Yahoo!+Photo+Album/EndurColor.jpg?pfB5Ej_ApjKseYOm


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 15, 2003)

The Matron Mother betrays no hint of her growing wariness as she looks down at the approaching troupe. She remains seated as the Prince is being introduced and when he places his bet she feels a sudden chill down her spine, an alltoghether unfamiliar emotion that quickly passes into cold fury. _They knew of our plan all along. They knew and turned my trap back at us. A simple deciet, an obvious breach of the rules, under any other cirqumstance we could point it our for the farce that it is. But now we can do nothing, with Laral in our box we cannot even influence the outcome with spells._



> Laral speaks, “Greetings Matron Ki’Willis Millithor. It is not often that a Matron Mother from Menzoberanzan graces our humble arena with her noble presence.




She replies with haughty courtesy, as to someone of only slightly lesser station (a great honour for a mongrel Rivvin such as himself).

 It is not often one does so openly. I have been here before, and I must say that this place has improved remarkably under your ownership. It is quite a respectable business you have here, though I imagine it is a difficult establishment to run. So many different factions to please, so many interests to balance, and the balance shifting with every passing army. Quite a hazardous occupation, though that surely make it all the more stimulating.




> “My fellow dwarves and lovely ladies and assorted creatures of various races of the underdark. Presenting for your entertainment tonight, a fight to the finish between the champion of Quellar Millithor, Dariel Kront’tane, ...”




She smiles slightly, appearing amused by the Dwarf's subtle insult of House Millithor. _Kront'tane indeed, as if that name would ever take precedence over Millithor._ Her emotions are well under control again when the name of the Dwarven champion is announced, she sits back and calmly considers her options.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 15, 2003)

Jena looks shocked as Laral uses her to bet.  She kneels on the floor, not knowing what will become of her.

ooc sorry I was having some internet problems


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 15, 2003)

Narcelia studies the situation carefully, the cold fury she feels inside not at all reflected on the outside. _These dwarves are cunning,_ she thinks not without a little respect. _The sudden seeming reversal of fortunes, the control of the crowd. It will be pleasurable to put them in their places, but it is good they are so honorable._ Even in her mind the word is laced with scorn. _I don't know that we could win against this new group, nice as it would be to have the crown prince our slave._ She spares Laral, Jena, and Kilcif barely a glance, but when the Matron addresses Laral, Narcelia shows him the proper respect. When she notes Jena's reaction to her owner's bet, Narcelia thinks to herself, _It is amazing such a creature would survive long. She must not have learned that schooling one's expressions is important at all times._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Laral says, "Kilcif and Jena come with me. I think it is time I paid my respects to the Matron of House Millithor. Then, I think I will play host with the Prince.”   Kilcif nodes his head and falls in behind the half-orc as he studies the crowd and the raising frenzy that has griped it.  The passages clear before Laral and him, the slave Jena, and Kilcif make good time.  Its during this that Kilcif starts to notice that his old “friend” seems in a hurry as he he’s half way dragging his precious slave to the drow luxury box.  Kilcif quickly decides that the bet made by the duergar Crown Prince is the reason for the hurry and concern for even Laral would think twice before shelling out that kind of coin if the dwarf won.

Upon their arrival the conversation quickly turns to business and Kilcif, with disgust that doesn’t show threw upon his face, can not help but notice the amount of coin being thrown around by Laral and Lady Yyssiriryl.  _The consider themselves to be an upper race, yet it’s that reason and their arrogant nature that allows them to risk their futures on a game of pride and honor._  When the sale of Jena happens, Kilcif is shocked at her value, _What?  Do these "noble” races really place so much value in pleasure that they’ll spend more upon it than the removal an opponent either from the battlefield or business?_  Seeing the answer in front of him, _I will never understand them, but I guess servings ones please can cost a large fortune when you have much pride and arrogance.  At least I know that when Laral offered you to me for the night it was at a discounted price._  Kilcif finds the last to be amusing thinking back to the times the conversation hard turned up but always Kilcif bulked at the cost replying to Laral many of time with, _“Pleasure should never cost you simply take it from the weak.”_ 

Kilcif mind returns to the present as he turns his eyes to judge Jena’s reaction to her sale and finds himself thinking with neither sympathy nor empathy, _Ah…  Yes, the cold realities of being nothing more than a slave how does your pride feel now, Jena? How does it feel to have neither freedom nor choice?_  Kilcif stares a few seconds longer at Jena, not with lust or desire but with greed.

Kilcif turns his attention back to Laral looking for any sign of emotion catching a glimpse at his nervousness;  _“I hope your betting with your brain and not your manhood my friend and If not this is going to cost you dearly.”_









*OOC:*


FYI: Italics with no "" means it is a thought and not spoken aloud. 
FYI: Italics with "" means it is a quote from another time and not spoken aloud.


----------



## Xael (Oct 15, 2003)

Quertus turns to Carcelon and speaks quietly: "The artifact that prince is carrying caused me to lose my spell, but I don't think you need me to tell you that this "Endur" is probably carrying quite a magical armament.""

Quertus then turns to stare at Django, thinking about some not-so-friendly ways to kill the damn trickster. He then gets an idea. He digs "the coin" from his pocket, keeps it in his hand under his cloack, and tries to concentrate on the supposed Paladin (mainly his weaknesses, if any).

_*__It has worked before...__*_

OOC: Well, the coin ansvered questions/problems before.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 15, 2003)

_Dariel could make it without further help. He might defeat that dwarf, but only if that runt is only what he appears to be on the surface. He has also had time for preparations and it is possible that his allies have been more generous with their spells than we have been. All other factors being equal, I'm afraid he would eviscerate my poor boy. We have too much at stake here to afford to fail. The risk of Dariel's defeat must be weighted against the risk of discovery, but I do believe further interference will be necessary. If things go wrong we will need a way out._

She turns towards Quertus for a moment when she's certain that Yyssiriryl, Laral and his companions have their attention fixed elsewhere. Her fingers flash almost too fast to read, "Leave the box and disguise yourself. I might need you to _Hold_ the Dwarf if it seems Dariel is nearing defeat, coordinate the casting with him so avoid suspicion, I might also need you to take us all out of here at my signal. 
Turning to Carcelon,  I need you to leave the box for a moment to assist Dariel. Disguise yourself and be ready to _Dispell_ the Dwarf when Dariel has first shot him. I will also want you to _Summon a Monster_ to his aid, coordinate the casting with him via _Message_ 

Turning back to Yyssiriryl and Laral she continues their polite small-talk, laced with innuendo. In one phrase, a completely innocent context, she says; ...which certainly illustrates the point that one should always _be prepared for anything_. The slight but precise motion of a finger, visible only to the members of her House, places a special emphasis on those words.

edit: Simplified her orders to Quertus and Carcelon.


----------



## Endur (Oct 15, 2003)

Laral takes his leave of Matron Millithor and Lady Yyssiriryl and heads across the arena to the Duergar luxury box.

Lady Yyssiriryl uses hand movements to order Tolokoph to take the gnome slave to Menzoberanzan.  Tolokoph leaves the arena area.

Endur walks down from the entrance to the entrance to the arena.  His full plate is Adamantine and covered in dwarven runes.  His shield is cold iron.  His dwarven waraxe is also Adamantine and shines almost as bright as day.

Lord Chirar quickly flees the arena, trying hard to not come too close to Endur.


----------



## Thels (Oct 15, 2003)

Dariel starts to get a little nervous, looking at his opponent coming towards him. _Who's this dwarf? The idea was I was fighting either Tanis or Django. This guy seems in an entirely different league altogether! What's going on?_


----------



## metrostar (Oct 15, 2003)

Jena thinks _This is not like Laral!  He didn’t become so wealthy or powerful by acting recklessly, or selling slaves back at discounts without even bargaining! _ 

After Lady Yyssiriryl purchases her back, Jena kneels submissively as her leash is transferred from Laral to Lady Yyssiriryl.

_But Lady Yyssiriryl purchasing me back?  What does this mean?  It must mean my mission here is over._  The slightest hint of a smile crosses Jena's lips.

OOC wow, Laral gave Jena to Kilcif for a night?  I wonder how that went…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

As they depart for the duergar Crown Prince on the other side of the arena Kilcif moves closer to Laral voicing his thoughts, not out of real friendship, but as someone who doesn’t want to lose a reliable client.  “Laral, you seem irritated my friend…” Kilcif stops talking while he moves slightly closer to Laral to avoid a drunken and excited goblin and his friends.  The excited goblin pays no heed, bumping into the Laral.  Before Laral could voice protest or forgiveness Kilcif takes the goblin by the scruff of the neck and slams the goblin head first into the masonry that lines the seats and the walkways.  As the hollow thud echoes in the area the pathway clears in a mad rush to get out of the way of Laral and Kilcif.  As Kilcif moves close again he finishes his thoughts, “I take the houses odds are not looking so good...”  Its a statement and not a question as he waits for his old associate to turn and look at him, “Shall I improve them, my friend?” 









*OOC:*


 Metrostar, nothing happened as Kilcif turned Laral down and kept his money.  He’s not much for paying for pleasure and pretty much uses every coined gained for personal advancement to make more coin.  Also I hope you didn't mind me using your character briefly like that, I was going to email you but it's not in public knowledge.


----------



## Endur (Oct 16, 2003)

Laral speaks to Kilcif,

"I'm afraid I don't have any money I could use to hire you.  Furthermore, I don't think the Stone Guard is going to let you into the presence of their prince while you are carrying weapons.  I'm not wearing any weapons, and I'm still the owner here, so they should let me into the presence of their prince.

"Goodbye Kilcif.  May your arrows always slay your enemy before he knows you are there."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head at Laral wish and simply turns to walk down the path them came.  Fuming with the realization that the chance for profit is gone, as all the powers that have passed upon him, Kilcif hardly notices the unconscious goblin that he kicks in the passage.  Not really in the mood to stick around but unable to walk away without knowing what really happened Kilcif moves to the seats that are over run with goblinoids.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 16, 2003)

Carcelon looks around the room, looking for a good race to disguise herself as.

OOC:  Aside from any sub-species of Elf or Dwarf, which group could I blend into the easiest?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

ooc: Perhaps like a Goblin BUMPkin?

(Sorry, that one really sucked )


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2003)

Carcelon focuses on her insignia and _Messages_ Dariel:
"When your first attack strikes him I'll _Dispel_ him.
When you want help, make it look like you're casting your _Summon_ spell and I'll send assistance"

Carcelon then moves to the back of the box, looking for a hiding place in which to don her "disguise".


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2003)

Endur walks down to the arena entrance.  He exchanges words in dwarven with Django and then enters the arena.

Marckarius's eyes are drawn when he notices two more Illithids entering the Arena area and heading towards the third Illithid in the stands.  The Illithids are followed by several grimlock and quaggoth guards armed with weapons.  All three Illithids from my dream are here,  Marckarius suddenly remembers that the Illithid with the most ornate clothing was called 'the Illithid Master Klaxeon' by the Duergar Auctioneer.  He wonders why he can still remember Klaxeon's name. 

Quertus watched the Matron's fingers move.  He focused on his orders and begun to bring the incantations to mind so that he would be ready to cast the relevant spells.  Then Quertus fell into a trance.

_
Sleeping.  Stretching out my tail and wings and rolling over on the bed of coins and gems.  Yawning.  

Not hungry enough to get up yet.  But soon.

What is that pain in my side?  Scratching my side with a claw.  It feels very soft and its coming away from my side?!?!?

Eyes open, I stare at my claw and the remains of a dwarf?!?

There are dwarves with weapons all around!

"Thieves!" I bellow.  

I jump to my feet and exhale a cone of fire, spreading my wings to expand the fire as much as possible.  

The smell of fried dwarf wafts its way up to my nostrils.  But there are still more of them.

My eyes grow wide as I see the dwarf with the adamantine axe that shines like the Dawn and the adamantine armor covered in dwarven runes.

With a great two-handed blow, I watch his axe cut through my neck.  

With my last breath, I pronounce my dying curse, the curse of Dragon Greed upon my treasure.

Some of the dwarves, including the dwarf with the rune covered armor, refuse to take any of the treasure and leave.  Other dwarves refuse to take heed of the warnings and are eventually destroyed by the curse. 
_

Quertus recovers from his meditation and realizes the dwarf in the dream wore different armor and carried a different weapon, but the runes on the armor were identical and the weapon had a very similar glow to it.  

All of a sudden, Quertus realizes that Carcelon has already left the luxury box and the Matron has been waiting for him to follow his orders.


----------



## Xael (Oct 17, 2003)

Quertus snaps out of the trance again, nods to Matron Mother while pocketing the coin again, and leaves to look for a place where he can don his disguise without being seen (by too many at least).

After experiencing the attempt to influence his mind (or something) Quertus decides to keep an eye on Django (Quertus assumes he tried to read his thoughts), and if he doesn't look suspicious, he tries to scan the crowd for anybody who do.

_*Again, but not quite what I had hoped for. Nevertheless, near enough to prove my assumptions right. I think. But who the hell was that? The damnable dwarf? The coin? I need to find out...*_

If he finds a suitable spot, Quertus will cast _Disguise Self_ and make himself look like a duergar (if he can change to short enough, I don't remember dwarf heights) or (if former is not possible) to any race that seems to be have many members in the audience (not including drow) and is withing the height limit of the spell (human, bugbear?).

He will then prepare to cast _Dispel Magic_ when the fight starts, preferably again from somewhere out of sight.


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2003)

Carcelen disguised herself as a tall goblinoid (of the kind sometimes called hobgoblins) and left the luxury box.

Quertus hides near the rear of the luxury box and casts Disguise Self, disguising himself as a tall duergar.  He then leaves the luxury box.

After Quertus has left the luxury box and is looking for a good hiding spot, he has a sudden sense of impending danger.  As if someone cast a spell at him that failed.  Looking around, he doesn't see any obvious spell effects.

Then he notices that he is being quietly surrounded by several grimlocks.  Behind them are half a dozen Quaggoths and three Illithids walking directly toward him.

Quertus figures he has two or three rounds before the Grimlocks have cornered him, and maybe a couple of more rounds before the Illithids and Quaggoths arrive at their current leisurely walking pace.

Marckarius, who has been watching the three Illithids all along, realizes that they are walking straight towards a Duergar.  Marckarius isn't 100% sure whether that Duergar is Quertus, but he thinks the Duergar is probably Quertus.


----------



## Xael (Oct 17, 2003)

_*Wonderful...*_

Quertus tries to look like he hasn't spotted the would-be-ambushers (probably in vain), and touches his House Insignia and utilises the _Message_ power (trying to do the pointing with as little movement as possible), sending a message to all other members of the house (not Dariel and Carcelion), in order of Matron, Narcelia, Krecil, and the other males.

The message goes like this: "This is Quertus, I'm being supposedly attacked soon by three Mind Flayers, Quaggoths and Grimlocks. I'm disguised as a tall duergar and I'm near the Luxury box (I think, if not, the real location) and I would be grateful of any assistance. I'm not going flashy... 

...yet."

_*Come and get me, I might have a little present for you...*_

Quertus proceds to cast some defensive spells, in order of importance: _Displacement_, _Haste_ (affecting all members of the house near enough, including Dariel) and _Shield_.

OOC: Please let me now when the Grimlocks get too close, Quertus prefers to have an action readied...


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

Ki'Willis replies, 
 Cast Haste and return to the box, Dariel will have to make do with Carcelon's assistance and the aid you have already provided.

_If he went to hide with the Duergar and the Illithids dispelled his disguise..._ she sneers slightly. _We do not need even more complications._

She speaks in a calm and commanding voice,  A number of Illithids have just used their powers against Quertus but failed to affect him, they and their servants will likely follow him here. Prepare yourselves for battle, but make no offensive move until I give my signal.


----------



## Xael (Oct 17, 2003)

Quertus listens to the Matron's reply, and follows her orders. He quickly casts _Haste_ (affecting those mentioned in last post) and leaves for the Luxury box.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 17, 2003)

The drow slave girl Jena remains kneeling by Lady Yyssiriryl's side.  She looks around, not really understanding what is happening in all the confusion.  Then her eyes come to rest on Torellan, the handsome drow who was admiring her earlier.  She gives him a subtle smile with her pouty lips.  What a handsome creature he is!  Such a beautiful example of the great drow race.  She sees the blank faces on the members of House Millithor and wonders if they are communicating to each other with their House Insignias.  

OOC Brother Shatterstone, what's the matter?  Kilcif only likes bugbear females?


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2003)

As the Grimlocks close in, Quertus casts Displacement.  Then, hearing Matron Ki'Willis Millithor's reply, he casts Haste upon himself and Dariel (the house members in the luxury box being out of range for his spell).  

The Grimlocks are fifteen to twenty feet away from Quertus, content to pen him in and reduce his options.  The Illithids and Quaggoths are walking ever closer.  Quertus uses his hasted speed to run up the luxury box before they can trap him in the audience stands.  

Throughout this time, Quertus continues to feel the effect of narrowly dodging a deadly danger, although he sees no spell effects. 

The five Grimlocks, the three Illithids, and the follow him towards the entrance to the luxury box.  

Just as Quertus enters the luxury box, and is among his kin once again, he feels an alien presence intruding upon his mind.  The presence does not seem to be having any impact... yet.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

ooc: Metrostar, Ki'Willis didn't use her Insignia to tell the others about the impending attack, she wanted Yyssiriryl too to know about it, so she spoke the words out loud enough for all the people in the box to hear.

Ki'Willis sends a _Message_ to Carcelon,
 Three Illithids and their thralls are approaching the luxury box, likely with hostile intent. They may be able to recognize you for who you are. Stay alert and if they seem to be heading for you return to the Box.


She then rises from her seat, straightenes her clothing and, with a pleasant, charming, and slightly arrogant smile, prepares to unleash either hell or diplomacy on the attackers.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

Responding to the Matron's _Message_
"I see them.  I don't think they've noticed me yet.  If nothing else hopefully they'll distract everyone from noticing me assist Dariel."


----------



## Xael (Oct 17, 2003)

Quertus dismisses his disguise, it's usefullness now zero, as he enters the Luxury box. He stops as he steps inside and stops, enraged but trying to calm down he turns towards Matron.

"Matron Mother, they've been bombarding me with mind attacks, and last of them got through. I don't know what it's doing though. They may have read my thoughts or charmed me. Your orders?"

Quertus turns to look for the three Illithids, trying to stop himself from launcing an attack spell towards them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 17, 2003)

She turns to the Narcelia,  You wouldn't happen to have a _Protection from Alignment_ ready?
 

ooc: if either she or Quertus doesn't have a better option:

ooc: (If Psionics=Magic iyc)
ic:
 We have to try to dispell it. There is a slim chance this might work, though it's better than nothing.

Ki'Willis touches her _Drift Disc_ and activates the _Dispell_ ability, she gently touches Quertus' forhead, targetting only the enchantment, not the other spells he cast on himself.

ooc: Can I be that specific with a Dispell?


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Dariel tries to ignore the outside happenings and focuses on the dwarf opposing him. Briefly touching his insigna, Dariel rises from the ground. Close to the ceiling he will start to fake a monster summoning.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2003)

Dariel and Endur are about 20 feet away from each other.

As Dariel rises upward, bright light appears next to Endur.  A ten foot high by ten foot wide (but no length) area is growing lighter and lighter.

Dariel thinks the light coming through is as bright as he has seen, since the day the Shield Dwarves routed the Army of Menzoberanzan when the Dawn Sun came up on the plain outside the Gate of Mithril Hall.  

Carcelon thinks its a gate to the upper planes and its going to get very bright in here when it opens.  

Everyone in the luxury box is busy at the moment.  If Quertus looks at it and focuses on it, he will recognize it as a gate to the Seven Heavens.

We are now operating in initiative order.  

Carcelon gets her held action, which I'm assuming is to start casting the Summon Monster spell V because Dariel is faking a monster summoning.

Initiative

Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19
Endur: 18
Torellan: 15
Dariel: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Carcelon: 6
Jena: 4
Matron Ki'Willis: 3


----------



## metrostar (Oct 18, 2003)

Jena shivers visibly as Matron Ki'Willis speaks about the approaching illithids. Illithids!  Why would illithids be attacking them?  It must have something to do with House Millithor!  Shouldn't Lady Yyssiriryl be leaving House Millithor to fend for themselves?  Or asking them to leave her box?  Jena sees Lady Yyssiriryl wants to stay in this dangerous situation with House Millithor, but doesn't understand why.  She moves behind Lady Yyssiriryl, as a slave attending her mistress would.  She keeps as alert as possible, and does nothing else.

OOC Jena refocuses to move up in initiative


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2003)

A flash of bright light, blinding Carcelon and Dariel and any other dark elf looking at the arena for a second.

The gate of light is gone and standing in front of where it was is a wolf as large as a riding lizard with fur as white as snow.  The wolf is wearing Full Plate Barding and has a saddle on his back.  The wolf howls a howl that can be heard throughout Mantol Derith and probably for miles in every direction.  

Torellan draws his sword.  

Carcelon's summoned monster appears (where?).  Then Dariel and Carcelon can take their actions.

Meanwhile, a grimlock has approached the stairs to the Drow Luxury box.  The rest of the mind flayers and flunkies are 20 to 30 feet back from the box.  

The grimlock bows very low before Matron Ki'Willis and speaks, 
"Master Klaxeon has three requests.  The first request is to obtain an item of power that your wizard possesses and to find out where the wizard obtained the item.  The other two requests do not mantter if you are unwilling to comply with the first request.  My master is willing to purchase the desired item for a sum of 5000 gold." 


Initiative
Dariel, Carcelon: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3

Next Round
Jena: 23(refocused)
Dark Elf NPCs: 21 (waiting)
Kilcif: 20 (waiting)
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20 (waiting)
Narcelia: 19 (waiting)
Endur + Wolf: 18 (waiting)
Torellan: 15 (held action)


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 18, 2003)

As Carcelon's summoning completes, a large spider appears beneath and a little in front of Dariel, ready to attack Endur.

Spellcraft check:  Can I dispel the gated creature? (I'm guessing it's his mount, and offhand I can't remember if I can dispel it)

Ready a targeted dispel & wait for Dariel's attack.  If I can dispel it, I'll hit the gated creature.  Otherwise I'll hit Endur.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry for the delay. I have *no* idea what spells Narcelia has, since they weren't listed on her character sheet when I inherited the character.

Edit: Note that also means I don't know how many spells she has left, etc., either.

If it's conceivable, based upon what she did before I had her, that she would have the spell, then, yes, I have it and would be willing to cast it. If not, I guess it's Endur's call how we figure out what spells I have. ]

Before she can stop herself, Narcelia shoots a look at Quertus, one filled with anger. _What has this male been hiding from us?_ With an effort, she turns back to the Matron Mother, to see if she knew about it, and to hear her reaction. At the same time, she assesses the situation and notes the dangerous party approaching. She touches the hilt of her sword briefly and casually.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> ... a large spider appears beneath and a little in front of Dariel ...




OOC: So much for sneak attack.

Dariel stays in the air, chanting for a Summon Animal spell, targeted behind the dwarf.

OOC: I don't want to summon a spider, it's gonna end up as fish food anyhow. Can I summon a Fiendish dog or something in that nature?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The grimlock bows very low before Matron Ki'Willis and speaks,
> "Master Klaxeon has three requests.  The first request is to obtain an item of power that your wizard possesses and to find out where the wizard obtained the item.  The other two requests do not mantter if you are unwilling to comply with the first request.  My master is willing to purchase the desired item for a sum of 5000 gold."




Ki'Willis smiles cooly, letting her natural arrogance be tempered with a dry but pleasant charm, with a threatening edge. 
 Convey my greetings and respect to your master. I may be willing to do business with him, but I first require an explanation for the psionic attacks with which he and his companions have assaulted my wizard. Your master must be well aware that such actions under most circumstances constitute an act of war. Out of respect for the peace of Manthol Derith and the famed potency of the Illithid race I wish to avoid further escalation of this conflict. But let your master Klaxeon be very well aware that I will tolerate no further such acts of agression. I am not without allies here. 
 I also wish to know to which item you are referring and, if your master wishes to sate my curiosity, the means by which your master found out about my wizards posession of said item. 

ooc: Diplomacy +20


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2003)

The unnamed grimlock waits a moment and then he responds,"My master and his associates are from the magnificent city of Oryndoll, greatest city in all the world.  They were sent forth as an inquisation to destroy an abomination, an undead illithid.  As an inquisation, they are authorized to take all necessary measures, including the reading of minds of lesser races and the destruction of the abomination's servants.  

"While performing a passive scan of the crowd, one of my Master's associates detected psionic emanations with a mental signature similar to that of the Abomination emanating from an item in the possession of Quertus.  We would have to examine Quertus's items in order to determine which item it is we desire, although Quertus's thoughts indicate that he does not wish to give up  a coin he has hidden in a pouch on his belt."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

_So, there is some common ground. An Alhoon took part in the assault on Menzoberranzan, this is no coincidence. Now, let's see if this can be exploited._
 The elimination of an Alhoon is indeed worthy of measures that would otherwise be considered exessive. I am surprised, however, that your master does not already know that the Abomination known as Syrzan has already been destroyed. Ilsensine's work has been done, and it would seem exessive measures are no longer needed. She spreads her hands in a conciliatory gesture. 
 If your master still desires to posess the Wizard's item I will give him his answer in a couple of minutes, I must first consult with my advisors.

If the grimlock accepts that answer and leaves the box she will then turn to Quertus and, with a withering look, let her hands speak her order; Explain yourself! Which item was he referring to and why have you concealed it from me?


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2003)

The grimlock continues to speak to Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, "My master is aware of the abomination's alleged destruction in Menzoberanzan, and other events that took place in Menzoberanzan.  The abomination has survived appearent destruction before.  The Inquisation will not rest until the Abomination suffers final death.  My master will give you the time you requested to consider your only option.  His associates will not attempt any more mental attacks.  He will continue to monitor the wizard's thoughts, of course."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> He will continue to monitor the wizard's thoughts, of course."




 That would be most counterproductive. The invasion of my House Wizard's thoughts will make him no more tractable. That violation of his privacy will only make him more hateful towards your master and less likely to give up the item of his own free will. If he decided to flee you couldn't stop him and if your master would attempt to _Dominate_ him then that would be the end of your quest.
We share a common enemy, we would both benefit from a peaceful cooperation. Nothing would be gained, by either Oryndoll or Menzoberranzan, if this came to blows.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2003)

Django tells a joke in dwarven.  The dwarves and duergar in the crowd roar with laughter.  Even Endur and the wolf smile.

Below Dariel's feet, a fiendish Large Spider wavers into existance.  It runs forward and bites Endur, biting his face in the gap of his helm and drawing blood.  Dariel begins casting Natures Ally I.  

Endur swings his gleaming battleaxe several times and the spider is slain and fades out of existance.

The white wolf takes a running leap and attempts to leap up and bite Dariel, who is currently pressed against the ceiling of the cage.  The wolf's mouth passes within a foot of Dariel, but he didn't quite leap high enough. 

The conversation between the Matron and the Grimlock is going on as described in other posts.

Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Dariel:14
Carcelon: 14 (held action to dispel Endur after Dariel attacks Endur)
Endur and Wolf: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2003)

Quertus listens to the affair, casts his own _Dispel Magic_ on himself, trying to dispel the _Detect Thoughts_, and then replies to the Matron, keeping his voice calm (he doesn't think he's done anything wrong): "I highly suspect that the item they're referring to is the old coin you took from the goblin, Matron Mother. You told me to try to figure out what the coin does, which I was preparing to do after we had finished our business in the arena. So far I haven't found out anything worth your time, excluding few visions describing the coin's strory, but I was highly reluctant to tell your ladyship that I'm having strange trances at the middle of the day, so I decided to wait until I would have examined the coin completely and discovered it's purprose.

I know that the coin is centuries old. Grivak the goblin tried to steal the coin while we were fighting with the demons with lady Yyssiriryl, and I suspect that there is some kind of curse in the coin affecting those of weak will. Some of the visions have included an Illithid with a mark describing a red star contained within a purple circle in his robes. In another vision I heard a man say that the coin protects the owner from mental control, but there's more to it, I'm sure. But I only have theories and nothing certain. If your ladyship wishes to be bothered with my guesses this far, I will of course tell you.

I'm also very sure that the coin is worth more that 5000 gold pieces."

While he speaks, Quertus digs the coin from his pouch and displays it to Matron.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

She takes the coin out of his hand and studies it for a moment.
Indeed it is. Interesting, and as you say much more valuable than a mere 5000. I should have known about this sooner, that would not have undermined my confidence in you. Anything that has the power to incapacitate you like that is important enough to tell me about. I would suspect some other motivation behind your actions. But your loyalty has never been in question, before.
 And what are your thoughts, Quertus? Would you keep the coin, knowing that doing so would make our quest all the more difficult? Is its hold over you that strong?


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2003)

Quertus thinks for a couple of seconds, then replies: "I don't know if the coin has any power on me, even though that is certainly possible. I see no immediate use for the coin's powers, but the 5000 does seem a bit low. My proposal is - if your ladyship allows me to express my opinion - to propose something else to the Illithids: 

Their powers are far more stealthy than mine, and very effective agains weak-willed. I would be ready to hand over the coin to them for free - assuming I'm still in control of myself - if they would assist Dariel to victory with his duel with their mental powers. We could gain much more by that way, and they wouldn't have to part with any gold.

I also apologise for not informing your Ladyship, but the time was limited and we had more pressing matters - Dariel - at hand. And frankly, I'd rather not brag about a coin incapacitating me.


----------



## Thels (Oct 18, 2003)

After summoning the wolf, Dariel will lower himself and attack Endur as soon as possible from a flanking and defensive position.


----------



## Xael (Oct 18, 2003)

Nothing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 18, 2003)

Ki'Willis gives him an appreciative glance, finding herself quite pleased with him again
An excellent idea, Quertus. I shall follow your advise.



> I also apologise for not informing your Ladyship, but the time was limited and we had more pressing matters - Dariel - at hand. And frankly, I'd rather not brag about a coin incapacitating me.



 I understand your hesitation, but surely you know that a power you do not understand can be dangerous regardless of the shape that holds it. You have no reason for shame, you prove your value to this House every day. Let us speak no more of this matter.

She turns to Torellan,  Summon the Grimlock to me. I have made my decision.


---
When the Grimlock spokesman of Klaxeon has returned:
---
 Let your master know that I have decided to sell the coin to him. I do not ask for payment in gold, instead I request that he perform a service for me. If he or his associates uses their powers to assure that my son Dariel is victorious in his current battle against Endur I will give him the coin at no further cost after the battle is won. I am confident that he is capable of performing that task in such a way that the suspicion of interference will be  minimal, in the audience at least.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Narcelia listens to the conversation, her anger somewhat mitigated by Quertus's reasonable answers to the Matron's challenges. _Smart for a male,_ she thinks. _Perhaps the Illithids would consent to help us. He is clever to try to extricate himself from the situation in such a manner._ She is ready to do whatever the Matron commands of her.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

Narcelia has a sudden concern. _What if Dariel could beat the dwarf on his own? It looks unlikely, but then the Illithids would have their coin and we would have, basically, nothing._ She says nothing aloud, though.


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2003)

Before the Grimlock returned to listen to the Matron's proposal, Lady Yyssiriryl signs to Matron Ki'Willis, "She is not a slave.  She is really a spy for Matron Baenre.  She can still cast spells."

Then the Grimlock returns and listens carefully to Matron Ki'Willis's proposal.  

The Grimlock quickly responds, almost as if this proposal was expected.

"My Master says that the terms are acceptable, if you also agree to my Master's second and third request in exchange for his assistance.

"It is now time for me to reveal the second request.  My master apologizes that this topic must be broached.  

"In Menzoberanzan, Matron Mother Hinkutes'nat Alar of House Shobolar has accused House Millithor of treason before the ruling council.  She claims to have eyewitnesses who will prove that nobles of House Millithor participated in the conspiracy with the Abomination.

"My master gives little faith to words uttered by a treacherous drow, present company excepted of course.  However, as he was selected to lead this inquisation, he can not leave any stone unturned.

"His second request is for your patron, Krecil, to submit to a mind probe."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 19, 2003)

Narcelia laughs scornfully. "No one trusts House Shobolar; why would anyone believe them?" she asks rhetorically. "What is your proof, that requires Krecil to do such a thing?"

[OOC: I know my character was probably not meant to see it, but who is the "she" Yyssiriryl referred to?]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

> Before the Grimlock returned to listen to the Matron's proposal, Lady Yyssiriryl signs to Matron Ki'Willis, "She is not a slave. She is really a spy for Matron Baenre. She can still cast spells."



 Ki'Willis casts a quick glance at Jena, _Whores often do serve as spies, though Yyssiriryl might be trying to manipulate me the information will still be useful wether or not it's true._



> "His second request is for your patron, Krecil, to submit to a mind probe."




She answers in a cold voice, clearly showing her displeasure.  And what is his third request?


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2003)

The Grimlock ignores Narcelia's outburst and responds to Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, 

"Matron Ki'Willis, my master has great respect for you and your house.  He is loath to bring up the third request, a most sensitive topic, but feels that it is his duty.  May he speak with you privately regarding the third request?    

"We could adjourn to a more private room in the hotel, or if you do not want to leave this place, he could telepathically transmit the request if you prefer."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

I will allow him to contact me telepatically, but let him know that any attempt at reading or manipulating my mind would have most regrettable consequences.
I am still considering his second request. I am aware of the importance of your master's task and have no reason for hindering him. In the unlikely possibility that some of my kin has plotted treason against Menzoberranzan it is very much in my own interest to learn the truth. Yet you must understand that our House, like any other House, have secrets we have no wish to give away. Knowledge is power and we will not surrender that lightly.
 A Mind Probe is too invasive, and reveals too much that is irrelevant to your master's stated purpose. There are other ways to accomplish what he desires, other spells and powers that can tell truth from lies, or compell someone to speak only the truth. We could arrange to have your master or one of his associates question Krecil under the influence of such magic, in a more private and secure setting. Naturally House Millithor will have a greater force present at that interview than your master or his associates. We will accept only one Illithid to be present if it becomes necessary to _Charm_ Krecil. Your master has sureties against any betrayal from our side, we are aware how foolish such an act would be. We, in turn, need sureties so that the terms of the interview are not violated. That will have to wait until our business in this arena is concluded, of course.
Ultimately my willingness to accept your master's second request depends upon what his third request is.
 Dariel's battle is already underway. Time is of the essence, for both of us.


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2003)

An alien presence intrudes upon Matron Ki'Willis's thoughts.

_
"This mindlink is completely voluntary and you may end it at any time.  It will end of its own accord in an hour or so.

"I have always been most impressed with Matron Mothers.  To control so many lesser creatures so absolutely without using telepathy or domination.  Impressive!  Truly, Matron Mothers are not a lesser race, whatever one thinks of the rest of the drow.

"I do not believe that House Millithor was involved with the abomination, but I must be certain!  We have not found a trace of the abomination in over a century.  We destroyed his body in acid, yet he has returned!  Now we have his trail again.  We must be certain as to his final fate!

"I'm sorry, but the divine spells you suggest have been fooled in the past, and an Inquisator must depend on a mind probe to establish truth.  I am willing to tell you what the questions before we conduct the probe on Krecil.  Your proposal of only having one Illithid in the room is acceptable.

"My problem is this.  As the Matron goes, so goes the house.  House Millithor could only have participated in an alliance with the abomination with your consent.  I would request that you also answer the questions that are put forth unto Krecil.  

"For Krecil's mindprobe, we shall use a device known as a cephalomoter.  A physical mindprobe device.  I could simultaneously ask you the same questions over this mindlink.  None of the other members of your house would realize that you are allowing yourself to be questioned."       
_


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 19, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

Carcelon _Messages_ Dariel:
"I'm ready on your mark to _Dispel_ him, but watch out for that axe, it'll slice right through your _Stoneskin_."


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2003)

Django tells another joke in dwarven.  The dwarves and duergar in the crowd continue to roar with laughter.  Even the Crown Prince and his advisors in the luxury box are laughing.

Torellan casts Shield on himself.

Behind Endur, a gray wolf wavers into existance.  Dariel drops down and stabs Endur with his magical sword of subtlety in the same spot that the Spider hat bitten earlier.  Endur's armor seems a little dimmer than it was a moment ago.  

The White Wolf growls at the much smaller gray wolf and then moves up to flank Dariel.  The gray wolf whines and flees out of the arena.

Endur is moving noticably slower, but he manages to swing his gleaming waraxe several times.  His first blow shatters Dariel's sword.  Dariel dodges Endur's second and third swing.  

The conversation between the Matron and the Grimlock is going on as described in other posts.

Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14 
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

Ki'Willis answers Master Klaxeon trough the _Mindlink_
_ The admiration is mutual, master Klaxeon, no one can question the wisdom and power of the Illithid race, your disregard for the lesser races is well earned. 

You claim to know of the events that transpired in Menzoberranzan. The Alhoon Syrzan instigated the slave-revolt that nearly destroyed House Millithor, that nearly caused my death. House Millithor was hit harder by the revolt than most of the other Houses. We have gained nothing from Syrzan's crime. You know this. 

You flatter me by placing me on your level, above the lesser races. Yet you insult me by suggesting that I would be so foolish as to ally myself with an Alhoon to trigger a slave-revolt, and then fail to protect myself from that very revolt. Would you be so foolish, master Klaxeon? By insulting me you insult yourself. 

I suspect the ruling council of Menzoberranzan will be more than willing to assist you in tracking down the Abomination and you will have our assistance in your search for our mutual enemy. A sentence of death has been set for every slave who slew a Drow in the revolt, the punishment for their leader would be far more terrible. In the end his phylactery will be found and he will be destroyed, but not before he has payed dearly for every life that he spilled and for every coin that will be required to undo the destruction he has caused in the city. To make that vengeance possible I will, if you continue to insist, comply to your request.

I will accept only one single question to be asked to both me and Krecil, only a few seconds of invasion. One question should be all you are going to need, and if the answer to that question doesn't prove our, supposed, involvement in the revolt you will immediately cease your probing. If Krecil's answer should prove unsatisfactory you will have my assistance in extracting all the information you could possibly desire, I assure you of that.  _


----------



## Endur (Oct 19, 2003)

The Mindflayer's thoughts continue to intrude upon Matron Ki'Willis:

_
"It would not be the first time that the abomination has betrayed an ally.

"Nor would it be the first time that one drow house betrayed another.

"I will agree to your condition of one question.  However, if the answer to the question is anything other than 'no', from either yourself or Krecil, the mind probe and questions will continue for a full ten minutes."
_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif brooding over his lack of business over the affairs of the arena watches the first few second of the match with only vague interest while the two combatants cast spells at each other…  _Why don’t they fight like warriors…?  No one in here wants to see another spell conflict. _   He sighs thinking back to the two wizards that “fought” each other in the arena awhile back, but finally his interest is perked when the to combats go at each other with their weapons. _Finally they fight like men!_   By the end of the first exchange of blows, Kilcif is smiling his disappointment forgotten with help from the sound of metal upon metal.  By the time the drow’s sword is shattered he is rambunctious cruel laugher is heard loudly over the goblinoid section of the crowd.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2003)

_I wish to know the question before I agree to that, and I will wish to know Krecil's answer before I consent to subjecting him to further questions._


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

Torellan notices that Matron Ki'Willis has stopped talking to the grimlock and appears to be engaged in a staring contest.  Torellan figures now is as good a time as any to make a request.

Torellan walks up to her, bows, and says, "Matron Ki'Willis, Dariel has lost both of his summoned minions and one of his swords.  May I enter the arena to assist or replace him?  For the Greater Glory of House Millithor!"

Matron Ki'Willis quickly glances at other members of her family and realizes that Krecil and Marckarius also had similar thoughts, but didn't dare to interrupt her.

Lady Yyssiriryl smiles when Matron Ki'Willis glances in her direction and she signs the word for 'troll'.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2003)

Ki'Willis glances back at Yyssiriryl for a moment contemplating her offer, and rejecting it.  There is more at stake here than a handful of coins, abbil. The reputation of House Millithor stands in the balance and we must not appear cowardly. Dariel can still be victorious, with a little help, none of you, she looks at the boys,  would have much better chances.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

Torellan says, "I need some more wine."  He stomps off towards the bar still carrying his drawn sword in his hand.

_The last time we fought, I dropped Dariel before he even knew what hit him!  I'm sure I could take this dwarf. _


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks at Torellan, her momentary astonishment hidden behind an iron mask. In a voice that tolerates only absolute obediance she commands him to  Stay.

_Is he insane? How dares he run off like this, knowing full well that we may need to evacuate at any moment, disobeying my direct command? Intolerable! _


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

Torellan seems to realize that the Matron is upset.  He returns to the luxury box.

"yes, Matron, as you command."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 20, 2003)

Narcelia is pleased at the Matron's denial of Torellan. _Though Dariel cannot win alone, we need be the only ones who know of that for certain. Subtle help is better than outright; weakening our position will do us no good._ She smiles at Torellan as he returns, her emotions unscrutable behind the smile. Then she returns her attention to the match below, unsure of how she could help, if it at all.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 20, 2003)

Carcelon _Messages_ Dariel:
"I'll do what I can to distract him, but this is about all I've got left."

Carcelon focuses upon her innate talents and conjures up a couple of _Dancing Lights_ causing them to bob & weave directly in front of Endur's face.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

The mindflayer telepathically responds to the Matron's thoughts.
_
The question is this:
Did you assist the Alhoon Syrzan or any of his confederates in the conspiracy behind the slave rebellion in Menzoberanzan or any other conspiracy, do you know personally any of the drow that were working with the slaves against Menzoberanzan, have you ever met Syrzan or otherwise communicated with him or have any idea where he or any of his surviving confederates might be now? 
_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The mindflayer telepathically responds to the Matron's thoughts.
> _
> The question is this:
> (1) Did you assist the Alhoon Syrzan or any of his confederates in the conspiracy behind the slave rebellion in Menzoberanzan or any other conspiracy, (2) do you know personally any of the drow that were working with the slaves against Menzoberanzan, (3) have you ever met Syrzan or otherwise communicated with him or (4) have any idea where he or any of his surviving confederates might be now?
> _




ooc: the numbers 1-4 were added to clarify my post.

The Matron Mother momentarily allows the telepathic connection to communicate her amusement to the Illithid. _ That's four questions, not one. The first, the third and the fourth one are acceptable though the fourth one is not specific enough and will have to be rephrased. A guess qualifies as an 'idea' and I will not be trapped into further questions by unfounded guessing. We will accept a question in which you ask us wether we know their whereabouts.
 The answer to the second one_ ( ooc: ", do you know...") _ could possibly be affirmative without in any way implying treachery against Menzoberranzan or cooperation with Syrzan. It is redundant and irrelevant and I will not permit that question to be asked.
 If the answer to any of the other questions is affirmative I will allow you an additional 10 questions to the person who answered it, more than enough to find out what you need without exposing all the secrets of our House to you. I will wish to know exactly which questions are being asked and their answer, and I warn you against lying to me. 
If it turns out that Krecil has betrayed Menzoberranzan by conspiring with Syrzan I reserve the right to mete out and execute his punishment, after I make certain of his guilt by my own means. 
_

ooc: Is Ki'Willis' answer to those questions anything other than "no"?


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

The mind flayer mentally responds to Matron Ki'Willis's reply:

_
Very well.  The revised questions are:
1) Did you assist the Alhoon Syrzan or any of his confederates in the conspiracy behind the slave rebellion in Menzoberanzan or any other conspiracy;
2) Have you ever met Syrzan or otherwise communicated with him;
3) Do you know where he or any of his surviving confederates are now? 
_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 20, 2003)

_Excellent, we are in agreement. But before we can fulfill our parts of the bargain you will have to fulfill yours. If Dariel is defeated our agreement is null and void._


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2003)

The only response the three Illithids make is to start walking towards the arena.

The grimlocks and quaggoths stay where they are.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2003)

The Matron Mother once again looks down into the cage after taking one glance at Krecil and flashing him her message;  The deal has been struck, for now the Illithids are our allies. Cooperate, and remain vigilant, and you will have nothing to fear.


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2003)

There is a loud sound from outside the arena area.  The arena hall shakes a little bit.  Dust drift down from the ceiling.  

Django yells something about Moradin's Hammer in undercommon and recites a prayer or something similar in Dwarven.  There is consternation among the dwarves and duergar.  Some of them are praying.  

Others are looking at the ceiling, but it stablilizes, the dust stops falling, and the loud noise is over.  

In the confusion, Carcelon causes some dancing lights to appear between Endur and Dariel.

Dariel's wolf has fled from the arena.

The conversation between the Matron and the Mindflayers is going on as described in other posts.
Initiative
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3

Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14
Dariel's Wolf: 14


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2003)

The Matron looks up at the ceiling, gives the mental equivalent of a shrug and focuses her attention on the fight once again. Seeing the dancing lights she allows herself a tiny smile. _Clever girl._


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Narcelia leans slightly toward the Matron and says in a low voice, "Matron Mother, is there time to procure some supplies?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2003)

She answers Narcelia quietly
The battle will be over in a minute, until then we have neither money nor time. Even if Dariel is victorious we will have to use most of our wealth to make one more investment in order to afford everything we are going to need. Until the battle is finished and the risk for a riot is reduced I am loath to split our forces. You may spend as much as you want on supplies, but I advise you to keep at least half of your wealth in reserve.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 21, 2003)

Narcelia nods and leans back in her seat. She will wait until the fight is finished before asking again.


----------



## Thels (Oct 21, 2003)

OOC: Which blade is broken?

OOC2: you must be kidding about Torellan sneaking up to me.

Torn with anger, Dariel overloads the dwarf with curses in elven. Ignoring anything outside the arena, Dariel grabs his remaining sword and tries to make use of the diversion by stabbing the dwarf twice more and then stepping away (5 feet step).

OOC3: Still in defensive mode.


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2003)

Dariel swings three times with his remaining sword, narrowly missing on his third strike.  Dariel then backs up a little.  In the Drow luxury box, Dariel’s Cavvekan puts his paws over his head and starts whining.

The white wolf backs up as well, growling at Dariel.

Endur steps forward and swings at Dariel.  His first swing shatters Dariel's remaining sword.  The next two swings are with the flat of his blade, attempting to pound Dariel into submission.  With the help of the dancing lights, Dariel sidesteps both of Endur's swings and is unharmed. 

The three Mindflayers walk down the stairs in the arena audience, moving closer to the combat.  

Master Klaxeon allows Matron Ki’Willis to listen over the mindlink to the mental commands the Illithids are broadcasting to Endur:

Klaxeon’s mental command is:_ "Drop your weapon and shield and pretend to continue the fight with your bare fists, however, not actually hitting the drow.”  _

Another Illithid sends:_ "You should not soil the memory of your ancestors by staining their blade with this unworthy drow's blood. You should use your fist instead."_


Another Illthid sends:_  "This is your battle and you must fight it by yourself. Dismiss your wolf or you will dishonour yourself and be known as a coward."
_

Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14
Dariel's Wolf: 14
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 21, 2003)

Carcelon continues using the _Dancing Lights_ to keep Endur from getting a clear view of Dariel.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2003)

There is no deciet in the matron's look of disgust as Dariel's second weapon is sundered, she hides her smugness far better. In the certain knowledge that the battle will soon be over she resumes planning her next step.

_ The dwarf obviously has some powerful magical equipment, more than enough to repay Dariel for the loss of his weapons and to give him ample payment for his service to the House. Endur's sale-value would probably be higher, though. If mere love-slaves are routinely sold for sums of 200'000 gold the prize of a holy warrior should be higher. They are ever so much more entertaining, after all. All we have to do is find one of his worst and richest enemies and his value could well be incalculable. Failing that I'm sure the prince of Grackstulgh would pay a handsome sum to be able to offer Endur up as a bargaining chip in his negotiations. 
The most profitable option would be to allow the knowledge to spread and play out all the interested parties against each others. Some of them might be very eager that he doesn't fall into the wrong hands. It might take a while, though Yyssiriryl might handle that trade for us if we run out of time. That would reduce our profit severely. _

ooc: Her plan might be good IC, but it would probably take a lot of posts and a lot of time to realise it. Some of you have been standing in the shadows for a while, out of the focus of the action. So, I'm asking you, should we take our time in Menthol Derith and keep up the political style of play to maximize our wealth and influence, or do you want to go dungeon crawling?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

Narcelia, not privy to the Matron's knowledge, turns a shade paler with fury. She will ready an action to cast _Darkbolt_ if Dariel is suddenly overcome. [If I can't do that, let me know, and I'll change my readied action. I don't have my stuff with me, so I'm not sure on casting requirements.]

[I prefer actions that are as strictly IC as possible without dragging the story. But, I'm one of those who has had something to do. My character much prefers staying here for a day or three, to procure supplies. I don't care, either way. ]


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl glances away from the fight and speaks in the drow language to Matron Ki'Willis in a low tone that can be heard by others in the luxury box.

"I've been thinking about leaving Mantol Derith for a few weeks.  I think Jena, Trygon, and myself will assist you on your trip to visit the Company of the Coiled Whip."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 22, 2003)

Ki'Willis nods slightly A wise decision to leave Manthol Derith, the situation here may soon turn unpleasant for our kind. Though I doubt our journey will be much safer for you than if you has stayed here your assistance would be welcome.


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl contines speaking to Matron Ki'Willis in a low voice using the drow language:

"As I mentioned earlier, she is a highly effective agent.  She was assigned here by Matron Baenre personally.  And her powers may make the difference in whether or not your mission succeeds."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 23, 2003)

Ki'Willis continues their quiet small-talk, taking dark amusement from her barbed words.
She has been away from her service with you for some time. She may have acuired new loyalties since you last interrogated her, assuming of course that you have at some time arranged to partake of her knowledge. Or maybe Baenre let you know that she was her spy when she first entered into your household. That would have made interrogation rather impolitic for you. I imagine she's been somewhat of a double agent for some time. It would be quite fortunate indeed if Laral never arranged to have her _Dominated_ and interrogated. Poor girl, she's probably spread all the knowledge in her possession to every one of her masters. Ki'Willis' smile is both sadistic and condescending.  She is very fortunate that Matron Baenre still considers her useful even after her unavoidable betrayals.


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl continues:


"Well, she was never really part of my household.  We only pretended that to get Laral to accept her.  

"With regards to being dominated and interrogated, that is certainly possible.  Although Laral tends to be more subtle.  Domination can be obvious at the worst possible moment."


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2003)

The roof has stopped shaking.  The audience is returning its attention to the fight.  Django is still reciting a prayer to Moradin.  

The gray wolf races back into the arena area and flanks Endur again.  The Gray wolf tries to bite Endur, but misses.

Initiative
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3
Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14
Dariel's Wolf: 14


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 23, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl continues:
> 
> 
> "Well, she was never really part of my household.  We only pretended that to get Laral to accept her.
> ...




 There are other, more subtle, means to accomplish the same thing. But sometimes a blatant act can serve it's purpose better, depending on what one wishes to accomplish.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 23, 2003)

Carcelon keeps up the _Dancing Lights_ distraction.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 23, 2003)

The slave girl Jena relaxes visibly after the illithids leave.  She doesn't seem concerned, or interested at all, in the events in the arena, except to smile at the handsome Torellan's bravery when he wanted to enter the arena.

Jena approaches Lady Yyssiriryl and speaks to her in a low voice.

"Lady Yyssiriryl, Django came with six other dwarves from Mithril Hall. Tanis and Krugan are part of Django's mission to purchase Kassawar, while the other four dwarves came to speak with the Prince of Gracklstugh. Of the four, I know of Hanin and Krel. Seeing Endur with them, I assume he is also part of the four."

"It's a pity Matron Ki'Willis thinks so little of spies and the value of information.  After all, it was she who admonished me, telling me that appearances can be deceptive, and deception deadly. How ironic."

"As you have purchased me back from Laral, I am assuming my mission here is over.  Have you heard from Matron Baenre?  I have little inclination to leave Mantol Derith with House Millithor.  I believe there is more to learn which will be of interest to Menzobarrenzan, especially about the shield dwarves and the illithids."


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl uses the drow sign language and holds her hands low so that no one outside the luxury box can see.

_
"Escaped slave warriors from Menzoberanzan will arrive in Mantol Derith tomorrow.  These warriors slew many drow and the guardians of the gates of Menzoberanzan.  Mantol Derith will be very dangerous for drow.  We must be somewhere else tomorrow.  Impossible to return to Menzoberanzan, since the warriors are between Menzoberanzan and Mantol Derith.

"Matron Baenre did not tell me your assignment was over.  Nor did she say it was not.  Matron Baenre told me to give all possible assistance to House Millithor.  I am sure she would have no objections if you helped House Millithor, since House Millithor is attempting to recover a vast amount of treasure for House Baenre."
_


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 23, 2003)

The Matron curses inwardly, knowing that her plan is no longer valid. Yyssiriryl was correct, of course, they would have to leave, and put some distance between them and Menthol Derith before it was time to rest. All their business had to be concluded today. Once again they would have to flee from the rebellion and once again it would cost them disgusting amounts of money.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

Narcelia's thoughts take a turn when she reads Lady Yyssiriryl's message. _Interesting information. I wonder who her contact is._ She settles back and keeps her readied action to _Darkbolt_ if necessary.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2003)

Dariel continues to curse in elven as he backs up from Endur and returns the hilts of his shattered weapons to his sheaths.

Endur returns his axe to his belt, slings his shield on his back, and adopts a classic fist  fighter pose, with both of his mailed fists held in the air before him.

The three Mind Flayers continue to mentally communicate, allowing Matron Ki’Willis to listen in on their conversation (but she can not transmit):

Master Klaxeon: “The dwarf has disarmed himself!  I control the minds of lesser species!”

2nd Mindflayer: “The dwarf is listening to my suggestion, not your domination!  I told him to fight the elf with his fists!  You told the Dwarf to drop his weapons!  I didn’t see him drop his weapons!”

Master Klaxeon: “Yes, I was worried about that.  Then I remembered.  Even when dominated, a creature will not commit suicidal acts.  If the dwarf dropped his axe, the treacherous drow creature would no doubt pick up the axe and use it to kill the dwarf.  So the dwarf is still dominated, he just dropped the axe into his belt!  I control him!”

2nd Mindflayer: “We’ll know soon enough.  If the drow has a bloody nose and a black eye, the dwarf follows my suggestion!  If all the dwarf can hit is air, he is under your domination!”

3rd Mindflayer: “We gave him so many commands.  Perhaps he didn’t have enough time to do them all yet and he is still planning to dismiss the wolf!”

They gray wolf fades away.

Dariel, still fighting defensively, swings five times and lands two punches on Endur.  

Endur swings three times and Endur hit once. 

Master Klaxeon: “That light obscured his ability to see.  He probably didn’t see where the Drow was.”

2nd Mindflayer: “Are you sure?”

Master Klaxeon: “I’m sure that the Drow dodged into that blow!  I control the lesser races!”

2nd Mindflayer: “Well, we’ll watch another round.  But if he is still punching the drow, will you concede the effectiveness of my suggestion and the inadequacy of your domination?”

3rd Mindflayer: “He doesn’t seem to be trying to dismiss the wolf.  I’m going to try again to suggest for him to send the wolf home.  I’ll reword it to be more reasonable.”

3rd Mindflayer sends to Endur: “This fight is won!  Send the Wolf back to the Celestial Heavens where he can have fun and play in the sunshine!”

Endur rolls a 28 on his will save against the suggestion to send the Wolf home.

Dariel swings five times and hits twices.  Endur swings three times, missing all three times.  

Master Klaxeon: “I was right that the Drow dodged into that blow!  I control the lesser races!  Now Endur is missing on every strike!”

2nd Mindflayer “Well, even if you are right, my suggestion could have affected him as well.”

3rd Mindflayer, “He sure doesn’t want to dismiss his wolf, that’s for certain!  I’m going to try suggesting to the wolf that he goes home.”

3rd Mindflayer broadcasts, “Wolf, there is lots of food at home!  Go home and eat!”

Dariel swings again five times and lands one punch.  Endur swings and misses all three times.  

Master Klaxeon: “I knew it!!! Endur is under my control!”

There is another loud noise in the distance, and the ceiling shakes a little bit more.  Django begins telling a story of a legendary dwarven hero.

Dariel swings five times and misses all five times.

Endur steps forward and gets Dariel in a wrestling hold and begins to squeeze.  Dariel fights the hold, but can't escape.

Master Klaxeon: “I may have a suicidal resistance problem to my domination.  The dwarf may feel losing is equivalent to suicide.”

2nd Mindflayer: “Are you trying to weasel out of conceding the effectiveness of my suggestion?”

Master Klaxeon: “How do I know that your suggestion worked?  Maybe the dwarf was planning on putting his weapons away anyways.  Maybe the dwarf had always intended for this fight to be an unarmed fight.”

3rd Mindflayer: “Dwarves are all about pride and greed.  Let’s word our commands to focus on his pride and his greed!”

Master Klaxeon sends “Dwarf, your allies will have more time to wager on the fight if you stop grappling and start punching the air and missing the drow!  You can win this fight anytime!  Why not delay it longer so the dwarves can persuade the drow to wager and lose more money and make your friends richer!”

2nd Mindflayer: “Pass your axe out of the arena to your closest friend among the dwarves in the arena area.  He’ll keep it safe while you defeat the drow with your fists!”
3rd Mindflayer: “Shake hands with the drow and declare the fight a tie.”

Dariel tries to escape the grapple and is no longer fighting defensively.  Dariel is quick and slippery, but unable to escape the Dwarf's greater strength.  Dariel does not escape the grapple.  Endur continues to squeeze and the color of Dariel's skin is beginning to change.

Master Klaxeon: “I concede I have not been able to dominate the dwarf.  He won’t even nod his head if I command it and I can’t look through his eyes.  He either has a very strong will or some protection against domination or both.”

As the wrestling match continues, it is obvious that this will be a long fight.  It is also obvious that Endur is slowly wearing Dariel down.  

A black stone creature flies into the arena area.  It flies over the Grimlocks and lands near the entrance to the Drow luxury box.  The Gargoyle seems to have a little dust falling from its wings, and you notice that there is more dust in the air now than there has been on previous days.

The Gargoyle chants in under common.

“Ladies of the Drow.
Quatzl sells information.
One thousand gold.
Not a coin less.

Valuable Information.
It may save you.
Or end you sooner.

Will you buy?
Do you dare?
Do you fear?”


Initiative
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3
Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13
Mind Flayers and Flunkies: 12
Gargoyle: 12


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to her one remaining subordinate in the Drow luxury box.   "Harammamyl, let me have your sword."

The female drow Harammamyl hands over her short sword with a look of anxiety on her face.

Lady Yyssiriryl shows the sword to Matron Ki'Willis and comments on it.

"This sword has served House H'tithet well for generations.  I think it will serve House Millithor equally well on your quest.  I believe Dariel will put it to very good use.  I don't have a second sword in this luxury box, but we can get Dariel another short sword from my trading goods after the fight is over.  It won't be as fine as this sword that Harammamyl used to own." 

Harammamyl looks like she is going to protest, but before she speaks up, lady Yyssiriryl continues.


"Matron Baenre said I was to render all possible assistance to House Millithor.  That assistance includes this sword, and it could also include your death if you voice any objections."


Harammamyl kneels mutely in submission.

OOC: Drow Mission Blade from the Underdark book, page 69.
+1 enhancement bonus
+2 luck bonus to hit and damage near Earth Nodes or areas of Faerzress
blindsight 30', 1/day, 3 minutes (caster level 3)
+4 insight bonus on search, spot, and survival underground


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks at Yyssiriryl and the blade.
An exquisite weapon. I thank you for your generosity, abbil, it will be rewarded, I assure you of that.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

[ Narcelia's action(s) will be posted after the others in prior initiative post. 

_Great_ post, BTW, Endur.  ]


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks in elven in a low whisper to Matron Ki'Willis and her daughters, 

"Shall we pay the gargoyle his price, ignore him, or pay him for the information and then kill him and take the money back if the information isn't worth it?"


OOC: Its probably better to just post your actions now ahead of time, since I plan on resolving the next set of actions just as soon as Dariel posts.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Narcelia's action(s) will be posted after the others in prior initiative post.


----------



## Thels (Oct 25, 2003)

Tossing another brief curse at the Dwarf, Dariel gathers some bat fur and a piece of coal from his spell component pouch and utters a darkness spell.

OOC: Should've done that before the grapple, but oh well.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl speaks in elven in a low whisper to Matron Ki'Willis and her daughters,
> 
> "Shall we pay the gargoyle his price, ignore him, or pay him for the information and then kill him and take the money back if the information isn't worth it?"




Ki'Willis answers in the same language,
 The third option would probably be the best

and adresses the gargoyle in Undercommon,  I will pay your price, if your information is worth it. Approach me and keep your voice down, we wouldn't want any eavesdroppers to hear your secrets for free. She beckons the creature to come closer, so he won't be able to escape as easily.


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2003)

The area in the arena grows darker and its harder to see around Endur and Dariel.  The dancing lights wink out, dispelled by Dariel's Darkness spell.

Although its hard to see, it looks like Endur is pinning Dariel, using his greater strength and weight to hold Dariel down.

Master Klaxeon sends to Matron Ki'Willis.  _ At this point, I do not believe we have the capability to insure Dariel's victory.  However, we can free him from the dwarves.  The three of us could mindblast Endur and the dwarves and the duergar in the crowd.  It would be obvious, but most or all of the dwarves and duergar would be stunned and unable to respond before we have left._ 

The Gargoyle creeps forward to Matron Ki'Willis, accepts the pouch of gold, and 
chants quietly: 

“Kassawar’s Name Day.
Segojan remembers.
Entemoch comes.  
Kassawar is free.

Crush the Jade Spider.
Shake the Cavern Walls.
The Drow Quarter is no more.

Do you dare?
Do you fear?
Entemoch has come!”


Matron Ki'Willis recognizes the names (ooc: knowledge religion check 31): Segojan is the God that the Deep Gnomes worshipped.  Entemoch is the Good Elemental Prince of Earth and was the patron of Blindenstone, the conquered city of the Deep Gnomes.  Matron Ki'Willis believes the Gargoyle is telling the truth as it understands it, although a Gargoyle is probably not an expert on Elemental Princes or Gods, and it could have been fooled.

The gargoyle turns to leave with his new pouch of gold.

Initiative
Mind Flayers and flunkies: 12
Gargoyle: 12
Krecil, Quertus: 11
Marckarius: 10
Matron Ki'Willis: 3
Next Round
Initiative
Jena: 23
Dark Elf NPCs: 21
Kilcif: 20 
Dwarf NPCs (not counting Endur): 20
Narcelia: 19 
Torellan: 15 
Carcelon: 14
Dariel:14
Endur's Wolf: 14
Endur: 14
Any NPC not mentioned: 13


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She beckons the creature to come closer, so he won't be able to escape as easily.



Narcelia edges around the box so that she can more easily stop the gargoyle, if necessary. She continues to hold her readied action of Darkbolt, but changes the target to the gargoyle and the conditions to if the gargoyle tries to leave without the Matron's permission. [Can I reserve the right to not use the readied action, just in case?]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Master Klaxeon sends to Matron Ki'Willis.  _ At this point, I do not believe we have the capability to insure Dariel's victory.  However, we can free him from the dwarves.  The three of us could mindblast Endur and the dwarves and the duergar in the crowd.  It would be obvious, but most or all of the dwarves and duergar would be stunned and unable to respond before we have left._




Ki'Willis briefly considers the message... (see OT-thread)



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The Gargoyle creeps forward to Matron Ki'Willis, accepts the pouch of gold, and
> chants quietly:
> 
> “Kassawar’s Name Day.
> ...




She turns to Yyssiriryl. Today would not happen to be Kassawar's name day, would it?  she arches one eyebrow slightly towards the ceiling.


----------



## Endur (Oct 25, 2003)

Obviously dismissed, the gargoyle spreads its wings and flies out of the arena area.

Lady Yyssiriryl responds to Matron Ki'Willis, "I never bothered to find out when Kassawar's name day was.  He was a slave to be humiliated and tormented.  I did not think his name day was relevant."

Lady Yyssiriryl turns to her minion Harammamyl, 
"Harammamyl, return to the Drow Quarter at once.  If Tolokoph has not left yet and Kassawar is still there, kill Kassawar immediately.  If the Drow Quarter is under attack by Deep Gnomes or Earth Elementals, you are in charge of organizing the slave warriors and destroying any invaders.  We will be along as soon as we wrap up here."

Harammamyl responds to Lady Yyssiriryl, "I do not have a weapon."

Lady Yyssiriryl hands Harammamyl a dagger and says in a voice as cold as ice, "Sister, may your first cut slay your enemy.".

Harammamyl runs out of the arena area with the dagger clenched in her hand and a terrified look on her face.

Lady Yyssiriryl turns to Matron Ki'Willis and says,  "She will fight harder if she thinks we are coming to her aid.  Even when we were younger, I never liked her!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lady Yyssiriryl turns to Matron Ki'Willis and says,  "She will fight harder if she thinks we are coming to her aid.  Even when we were younger, I never liked her!"




Ki'Willis looks at the woman as she leaves, smiling slightly.
 She might be foolish enough to deny reality. Hope is useful enough as a motivator, somehow they just never realise how futile it is.


----------



## Thels (Oct 26, 2003)

Dariel will keep trying to escape the Dwarf's pin.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2003)

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to Matron Ki'Willis,  "You have such splendid, strong boys."

Lady Yyssiriryl speaks to Marckarius and Torellan,  "Marckarius, Torellan, Will you please turn the winches that open the door to Trygon's cage?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif turns from the match in the arena obviously unimpressed with the grapping skills of the contestants just in time to see the third spices leave from the drow luxury box, “Blow me off till tomorrow huh?”  His mood obviously soured again he stands from his seat and walks promptly to the drow luxury box.  He tries to calm himself down before he gets there and just manages to due so…  The looming goblinoid, almost 2 feet taller than some of the drow in the box, nods his head before he starts to talk, “Lady Matron, you seem to be keeping strange company tonight…  How about one more?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

Ki'Willis gives an affirmatory nod to Marcarius and Torellan, then she turns to Yyssiriryl.(before the arrival of Kilcif).
Lady Yyssiriryl, I can see that you are eager to return to your home. I would certainly understand your desire to save what you can before the city falls into chaos. We have to stay behind to save Dariel. It would be best for your future standing here that you are not implicated in the deeds we are forced to commit, we will act after you have left and will be gone before you could return. Nothing we can do can hold back the enemy, we must all leave Manthol Derith as soon as possible. If you wish, we will meet you and your servants in ( ooc: the cave the group rested in before they entered Menthol Derith)


She then turns to adress her family, pitching her voice low enough that they have to strain their ears to hear it. (before the arrival of Kilcif) 
It is obvious that Dariel will lose his battle and equally certain that we cannot pay the price to buy him back. We will need to act quickly and decisively to save ourself from disaster and aquire the wealth that we need to assure the success of our mission. Our temporary allies have agreed to assist us, but even with their help it will requre all the speed and ruthlessness of our House to succeed. Hear me, for we have no time to lose.
Krecil, cast _Haste_ at my command, then follow the Lady Yyssiriryl out of the arena and escort her (ooc: If she has agreed to meet us there) to the cave we rested in before we entered Menthol Derith. I will need you to take care of matters in Menzoberranzan, but we must finish our business with the Illithids first.
Torellan, go to the betting box and stand in line until Marcarius arrives. Be prepared to assist him. 
Marcarius, I need you to fetch the mounts and bring them into the arena. When you return, head towards the Betting Box as swiftly as you can. We must secure that area and the wealth it contains, allow nothing to get in your way.
When Marcarius returns to the arena the rest of us must be ready to strike. I, Narcelia, and Quertus will fly towards the Betting box using my disc and Narcelia's carpet. Meanwhile Carcelon will _Fly_ to the Cage, using one of her potions, where the Illithids' servants will assist her in rescuing Dariel. They will then both fly out, preferrably carrying the unconsious Endur, and join us in the betting box. Our primary objectives in the box are the two chests with platinum that the Prince of Grackstulgh so generously deposited for us. Quertus, I may need you to hedge off the Dwarven sector of the arena with a _Wall of Fire_ when we are flying towards the betting box. When we get there it will be your responsibility to get us out to the cave where we rested before entering Menthol Derith.
 Four of us must pick up the chests and everyone must be sure to touch one another. If necessary we must be prepared to ignore the attacks of the defenders of the box, getting out with the chests takes precedence. Laral's pet wizard may have to be dealt with, concentrate your attacks on him but don't let him distract you from our goal. 
For the Glory of Quellar Millithor!

She then issues a _Message_ to Carcelon.
 Carcelon, Marcarius will soon leave the Box, when he returns with the mounts I want you to fly to the cage and get Dariel out of there. The Illithids will send their servants to assist you. Give him one of your flying potions if he's still concious and take Endur with you if he's stunned. Meet the rest of us in the Betting Box where Quertus will get us out. Do not allow Endur to Delay you if he's still concious.


And beckons the Grimlock forwards  Let your esteemed Master know that I request his assistance. I need him and his colleagues to be ready to passify the Dwarves in the audience, the Dwarf in the cage, and the defenders of the Betting Box. We will leave the arena soon. Let Master Klaxeon know that he can find us in ( ooc: the cave the group rested in before they entered Menthol Derith), where he will be amply rewarded for his assistance and our agreement will be concluded.




> “Lady Matron, you seem to be keeping strange company tonight… How about one more?”



She casts a quick glance at the Bugbear in the door, and smiles regally.
 Your timing is excellent, Kilcif, we were just leaving and you would do well to join us. Menthol Derith is soon going to turn quite unpleasant, even for someone of your talents. I expect we'll need you for two to three weeks. Your pay will be quite handsome, I assure you. I trust 10'000 will be enough for now? 

ooc: Ki'Willis will give the order to move as soon as I have the answers from Kilcif, Klaxeon and Yyssiriryl.

ooc: We will probably need a map of the arena.


----------



## Xael (Oct 26, 2003)

Quertus nods to Matron. "I should be able to take care of the rabble. I can also probably deal with Laral's wizard with one spell, but it will kill him. Though I highly doubt that it matters anymore, does it?  And I should be able to get us out of here, even though that way has it's own dangers, I rate it better than staying here."

Quertus then proceeds to cast some spells (on himself), in order of: _Protection From Arrows_, _See Invisibility_ and _Shield_.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2003)

In the arena, Dariel continues to struggle to break the pin, but the dwarf is twice his weight and more than twice as strong.  Dariel is struggling, but the greater strength of the dwarf is irresistable.  

The Dwarves and Duergar are stamping their feet and many of them are chanting, "Endur" and "Moradin".  The traditional dislike between dwarves and duergar seems completely forgotten as Endur fights their common enemy.  The goblinoids and others who bet on Dariel believe the fight is a foregone conclusion.  Some of the duergar are already lining up to collect their winnings.

Lady Yyssiriryl says goodbye to Matron Ki'Willis and the other members of House Millithor.
"If possible, I will meet you in the cave.  Otherwise, farewell and good luck."

"Goodbye Jena.  Good luck in your mission with House Millithor."

Krecil casts haste on all the everyone in the luxury box.  

Marckarius runs for the stables to get both mounts.

Quertus casts Protection from Arrows and See Invisibility.

Master Klaxeon uses the mindlink to inform Matron Ki'Willis that her plan is acceptable.  The Grimlocks and Quaggoths start moving down towards the cage.

Lady Yyssiriryl walks down to the entrance of Trygon's cage, which has been opened by the efforts of Marckarius and Torellan.  "Trygon, there is an earth elemental in the Drow Quarter.  Go kill it."

Trygon's deep voice rumbles as he breaths in deeply and begins to scent.  "I smell Earth and Dust and Pain.  Battle, Bloodshed, Fear, and Treachery are in the air!  I smell Magic and Treachery... smells like Eilos, but not quite.  Almost Eilos is nearby."

Trygon goes rumbling towards the exit from the arena.  A dozen goblinoids that heard his words go with him (probably to loot the bodies of whoever he kills).

Lady Yyssiriryl follows Trygon at a safe distance.   

Kilcif arrives at the drow luxury box and negotiates with the Matron Mother.  

The remaining goblinoids cheer as Dariel slips out of Endur's hold and esapes Endur's pin.  Although Dariel escaped, Dariel is tired and bruised and bleeding.  Endur looks fresh and full of energy, with hardly a scratch on him.

And then the dwarves and the duergar cheer as Endur slams Dariel to the ground with a powerful blow.  

Dariel is not getting up.  He has been knocked unconscious.  

Django is yelling something in dwarven about Endur and Victory.  More duergar are lining up to collect their winnings.  The goblinoids are grumbling.  

The Crown Prince and most of the spectators are clapping.  Laral is in the Crown Prince's luxury box, speaking very quickly and plaintively to the Duergar Prince.

edit: added Krecil casting haste.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks back towards the arena; “Yeah you do look like you could use my help…  I’m slightly surprised you didn’t try to cheat,”  Kilcif studies the matron’s face as he continues, “your race does have that tendency.”  He cross his arms in a natural way not trying to intimidate anyone…  “I will need to know what my job will consist of before hand before I agree to anything…”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

> “I will need to know what my job will consist of before hand before I agree to anything…”



She looks at the bugbear levelly and speaks in a hard but pleasant voice. 
 Cheating, that's all you need to know for now, agree and I will tell you more. And I will pay you more than anyone else because I need you more. Now is the time to decide, I'm not waiting for you. Agree or not, leave or stay, but do it now or your chance will have passed.

ooc: She cannot tell him her plan before she has hired him because he would likely betray her to Laral, she has no idea he is a PC. 

ooc: before Marcarius left
Krecil, cast _Haste_


ooc: How long time does Ki'Willis estimate it's going to take for Marc to get the mounts to the arena?

ooc: I request that the game remains round-based for now, even though Dariel is down. I will need to make my decisions with untmost precision.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2003)

OOC: Timing.  

The game is roundbased right now.  The conversation between Ki'Willis and Kilcif takes place before Endur KO'd Dariel.

I have not posted the initiatives, because I'm going to do that after Kilcif joins.  And in the post for the initiatives the first thing that happens is some held actions are going to go off.  Narcelia has a held action to blast Endur with Darkbolt if he defeats Dariel.  The Mindflayers have held actions to mindblast the dwarves and duergar and the betting area.

How long time does Ki'Willis estimate it's going to take for Marc to get the mounts to the arena?  If Marc teleports back with the mounts, Marc will be in the luxury box before you can get there.  If he runs back with them, probably another round or two.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif keeps his eyes locked on the matron, “Cheating for two to three weeks huh?  I think that’s rather vague...” He scans the others in the box looking for any sign that the others are nervous and as his eyes stop upon Jena they seek to she if there is any sign of warning from her. Satisfied he continues, “But since time is of the essence...” He pauses slightly as he turns his red beady eyes back to the Matron, “If you can agree to my terms than I think we are set.  10 thousand gold pieces up front, 10 percent of all hard treasure looted, (OOC: gems, art objects, jewelry, coins, etc.) the right to loot bodies, my fair share of everything magical and replacement of all items lost outside of normal use.   Lastly my right to renegotiate my price when there is more time and the details are known."









*OOC:*


 I think the price is pretty fair and I’m not asking for as much as he probably would with the situation, as it is with the sense of urgency, and I’ll pay you more than anyone else.  If not well agree and we can debate in the off topic area and edit are post to mirror that decision.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2003)

OOC: Map of the arena area formatted for textpad


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

ooc: Fair enough

 Agreed. But in exchange I expect complete loyalty and obedience from you. I will not give you suicidal orders and I will respect your right to your own property, but you will obey the commands I give you.


----------



## Endur (Oct 26, 2003)

OOC: Map of the arena area formatted for notepad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks slightly insulted and taken back but nods his head while answering, “My loyalty always comes with the deal."   He stops and thinks about jobs long past, "Well at least in till the end of the contract."  He moves in closer to the group, ”So what’s this plan and what are my orders?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2003)

She smiles cooly, looking straight into his eyes with a measuring gaze, just a little bit amused by his apparent affront. _Ahh, he's either honourable or a very good actor and he doesn't strike me as the acting type. I hope this was a wise investment, he better be very good to be worth this price._
 Go with Torellan to the betting box, do nothing to attract suspicion just stand in line and wait. When Marcarius arrives in the box, having teleported there with the mounts, move to support him in securing the area. Concentrate your attacks on the Wizard but keep in mind that we will leave the arena via _Shadow Walk_ as soon as the platinum chests have been secured and everyone is in the box. Allow nothing to distract you from our objective.

ooc: I'm a bit short on cash at the moment, could I pay you after we have got out with the chests?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head understanding the orders and the situation, _Oh well I knew my days where numbered here in Menthol Derith at least the profits from this encounter should make it worthwhile…_ 









*OOC:*


There is no honor and Kilcif only loyalty lies to greed, but voiding out contracts, failing, and/or not listening to orders is just bad business sense.  Not doing the above would lead to less business and less coins.  

No coins would normally be an issue but with time being of the essence we will be forgiving.  Though I would make it a habit of not telling him you didn’t have the money before hand. 

Endur, I'm curious to know how much that treasure box weigh? (with the coins)


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

Go now Torellan, Kilcif, and stay to one of th edges of the box, so you won't be hit by the Mind Blast.

Jena, be prepared to get on the carpet with Narcelia and Quertus. Do you have any skills that could be of use to us now?



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No coins would normally be an issue but with time being of the essence we will be forgiving.  Though I would make it a habit of not telling him you didn’t have the money before hand.




Ooc: It's not like we couldn't pay him with what we have now. The other PCs have well over 10'000gps in cash, it's just such a hassle to ask around for it. (I think the chests weigh 400 pounds each.)


----------



## metrostar (Oct 27, 2003)

"No, Matron Ki'Willis, this pleasure slave has no skills that would be of use now."


----------



## Xael (Oct 27, 2003)

Quertus quietly mumbles a word and starts to float slightly above the ground/floor, waiting for Matron's orders.

OOC: Activating _Winged Boots_.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

Ki'Willis takes a seat on the Drift Disc, (ooc: If it has a chair built in, if not she stands on it) like a serpent ready to strike she holds her action, to activate the disc and fly towards the box, until the time is right.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2003)

With Dariel defeated, the Mind Flayers launch Mind Blasts at the betting area and into the arena at Endur and at the dwarven seats.  In the dwarven seating area, as many as forty dwarves and duergars drop what they are holding and act slack jawed.  Near the betting area, ten or twenty humanoids might be affected.  Its hard to tell, but Endur is probably affected by the mind blasts as well.

With a howl, the Grimlocks run into the Arena with weapons drawn to engage Endur.  Quaggoths charge the Duergar stands to delay the duergar.

Narcelia casts a spell, sending five rays of darkness at Endur and five strike him in the chest.    

Carcelon drinks a potion and flies into the arena cage towards Dariel.

Kilcif and Torellan are heading towards the arena box.  Marckarius has not returned yet.  Krecil has left the arena area to follow Lady Yyssiriryl.  

Quertus drops a wall of fire to seperate the duergar audience from the betting area.  The wall is set behind the Quaggoths that charged into the duergar audience.

Matron Ki'Willis on her disc, Jena and Narcelia on the carpet, and Quertus on his boots fly towards the betting area.

Sarduel casts a spell at one of the mind flayers that does not affect it.

Laral and the Crown Prince are talking.  

Two dispel magics were attempted on the wall of fire, one of them succeeded in dispelling it.  Some of the seats near the wall of fire are on fire, but the fire is still small right now.

The White Wolf Howls, "Ahooooooooooooo!"

Next Round
Initiative
Mind Flayers: 22
Player Characters: 21
Mind Flayer Flunkies: 20
Other NPCs: 12
Duergar and Dwarves and White Wolf: 8


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 27, 2003)

Narcelia readies an action to drop _Darkness_ on the duerger section (around the area of the where the fire was) should it be necessary to continue to restrain their movements in the direction of the group. She stands lightly on the carpet, Scourge of Fangs in hand. [If the carpet is unstable, she will kneel.]


----------



## Xael (Oct 27, 2003)

> Two dispel magics were attempted on the wall of fire, one of them succeeded in dispelling it. Some of the seats near the wall of fire are on fire, but the fire is still small right now.



Quertus shrugs and casts another spell to block the duergar audience's movement while following Matron. This time he summons a horde of black tentacles, which should work as well if they're not dispelled.

OOC: Casting _Evard's Black Tentacles_.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

Ki'Willis unrolls a scroll and sends a swarm of dark bolts into Sarduel, letting the disc carry her towards and into the betting box. Her Scourge of Fangs writhes in her hand, eager to taste flesh again.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

As Endur crumples and the Quaggoths charge Carcelon flies around
the bars and into the arena proper.  Once inside the arena she touches
Dariel, suffusing him with healing energy.  As Dariel begins to regain consciousness she holds out a vial;

"Here, drink this, then help me carry him out of here."

OOC: Probably overkill, but cast _CCW_, move next to Dariel & touch him.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2003)

After Carcelon touches Dariel, who is lying by Endur's feet.  Dariel begins to recover quickly.  Endur still seems disoriented.

The White Wolf reacts to the obvious danger of Carcelon being right next to a disoriented Endur by jumping forward and grabbing Carcelon in his mouth and shaking her around like a puppy with a rag doll.   

OOC: What language did you speak in?  The handing of the potion to Dariel will have to be next round's action.   



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> "Here, drink this, then help me carry him out of here."


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2003)

Drow.


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

OOC: Drow ain't a language. Elven is.

Dariel looks around a little dizzy as he wakes up. Seeing the Hobgoblin that appearantly came to his aid being attacked by the white wolf, he grabs his bow to fire away at the creature.


----------



## Endur (Oct 27, 2003)

Most of the duergar appear to have left somehow.  Perhaps they were never really there, an illusion all along.  (Quertus knows that most of the Duergar are now invisible.)

The Mind flayers blast the upper reaches of the Duergar stands, trying to avoid hitting any of the PCs and Grimlocks and Quaggoths.

Marckarius on his riding lizard and Carcelon's black unicorn teleport into the betting area. 

Matron Ki'Willis unleashes four bolts of darkness on Sarduel and flies into the betting area.  

Kilcif finishes off Sarduel with an arrow and climbs into the betting area.

Torellan jumps into the betting area box and kills an orc guard that wasn't stunned.  The rest of the humanoids in the betting area are stunned.

Quertus unleashes black tentacles on the Duergar and the dwarves where the wall of fire was.  Narcelia casts Darkness into that area.

Quertus, Narcelia, and Jena also fly into the betting area.

Carcelon struggles to free herself from the White Wolf, but is unable to get free.

Dariel, draws his bow quickly, strings it, and shoots an arrow into the White Wolf, all as one fluid motion.  The arrow sinks deep and the Wolf utters a "yelp".

The Grimlocks consolidate their line inside the entrance to the cage, prepared to die if necessary to prevent Endur from leaving the cage.  

The Quaggoths are fighting dwarves and duergar and black tentacles.

Goblinoids, Orcs, and humanoids of all types are running in every direction.

Laral is nowhere in sight.

The White Wolf flings Carcelon in the direction of the Grimlocks.  She lands hard near the exit from the cage.  She took another 19 points of damage.

The wolf advances and threatens Dariel, growling.  
Endur and Django and the other dwarves and duergar you can see are mostly disoriented and still stunned.

The door beneath the Duergar luxury box opens.  A Giant sized crossbow on wheels is sitting there.  All of a sudden, it fires and the engineer becomes visible.  A spear is fired across the arena, missing the cage bars, and hitting a Mindflayer on the opposite side of the arena.  The spear goes right through the mindflayer, hitting a goblin on the other side of him, and skewering the goblin too.  The mindflayer and the goblin were instantly killed.  Invisible duergar are rapidly loading the siege weapon to fire again.The engineer is already aiming again.  

Master Klaxeon sends over the mindlink to Matron Ki'Willis, _We must leave now.  We will meet you at the agreed upon place._

Master Klaxeon and the remaining Illithid grasp hands and fade away (plane shift).


Next Round
Initiative
Player Characters: 21
Mind Flayer Flunkies: 20
Other NPCs: 12
Duergar and Dwarves and White Wolf: 8


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> OOC: Drow ain't a language. Elven is.




OOC:  Allow me to be precise then.  The Drow dialect of the Elven language.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 27, 2003)

Carcelon _Messages_ dariel (should still be active),
"Dariel, take this potion and _Fly_ over to Marck and Torellan.  We're getting out of here."

OOC: the wolf is between Dariel and Carcelon, right? If so...

Once Dariel acknowledges Carcelon's _Message_,
"Here, catch!"

Carcelon then flies towards her mount, drawing her Rod as she goes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 27, 2003)

Ki'Willis replies to Klaxeon's message, _ I thank you for your assistance and request one last favour. Please order your grimlocks to kill Endur and his Wolf._

She quickly scans the situation, if it doesn't look like the entire group is likely to be able to leave the arena by the end of the round she orders Quertus to Take care of the ballista. If his spell is insufficient she casts Insect Plague from a scroll on the giant crossbow and its crew, picks up Sarduel and throws his corpse on the back of Marcarius' mount. If his spell is sufficient to take the crossbow out of the battle she throws Sarduel's corpse across the back of Marcarius' mount and, if possible, takes the money in the cash register where she placed her bet of 30k.

If it looks like they could all get out of the arena by the end of the round, she orders Torellan, Kilcif, Marcarius and Jena to  Pick up the chests., throws Sarduel's corpse onto the back of Marcarius' mount, instructs everyone to touch and, placing her hand on his shoulder, orders Quertus to Get us out of here.

ooc: sorry about the mess, .


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2003)

The Duergar Engineer smiles coldly.  
_
The Mindflayers have fled.  The grimlocks are dog food.  And the drow are packed together perfectly.  If I line this up just right, I think I can get five of them in one shot.

What's that?  Two more of them are flying to the betting area from the cage.  Perfect!  I'll time my shot carefully.

Yes, that's it.  I have the Matron, the Wizard, the Unicorn, and the tall bugbear all lined up together.  That's four!

And the last male -- he looks like he is going to fly right where I want him!

Let me time his speed carefully, I want my spear to arrive just at the time he arrives.

NOW!
_

The Duergar fires the ballista and the spear hurtles toward the betting box.

Quertus is frantically casting the Shadow Walk spell and wishing that Dariel could fly faster, much faster!

Quertus finishes his incantation at the precise moment that Dariel reaches out and touches him.  His eyes go wide as the the cavern grows darker.  The spear vanishes in the darkness.

A preternatural chill gnaws at exposed skin, radiating from cold dust beneath your feet.

The cavern is a twisted mockery of the cavern you were in before.  Nobody else is here but the members of the party and the two mounts.  Sarduel's body and a chest lies upon one mount.  A chest and some bags are on the other mount.

Quertus takes a step and he is suddenly fifty feet across the room at the exit from the shadowy cavern.  One step here is the equivalent of fifty in the real world, he explains.  

He leads the party back to the cavern they had rested in before coming to Mantol Derith.  Quertus warns the party to beware of a darkness that moves.  Shades, Night Walkers, and Shadow Dragons are known to hunt travalers across the shadow plane.

In an hour, the party has arrived back at the cavern they rested in previously.  Holding hands again, they leave the Shadow plane.  Quertus casts Leomund's Secure Shelter and creates a room to rest in and await the arrival of Lady Yyssiriryl, Krecil, Trygon, and the Mind Flayers.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 28, 2003)

The Matron Mother steps down from her drift disc and faces her family and allies.
 She gets a sudden urge to laugh triumphantly, but supresses that impulse and instead she smiles, beaming with pride. You have all done very well. she says, adressing the group. You have fulfilled my expectations for you and thanks to your power and daring Quellar Millithor has come a long way towards the restoration of our rightful place. I am now more confident than ever that we will emerge from this divine test triumphant and stronger than ever. There is still a long road ahead of us, and many dangers await. We have made new enemies today, and though that is a small price to pay for our conquests we must now be more vigilant than ever. Our quest has only just begun, but what a magnificent beginning.

She reaches out to touch Carcelon with a Cure Serious Wounds and restores the spell to her memory with her Pearl of Power, she then hands Dariel the sword Yyssyriryl gave her and gives Narcelia and Quertus the responsibility of investigating and counting their new found treasure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif looks what could only be described as a cruel smile as he looks at the pale dead human, “Sarduel, looks like you never got your wish of killing me but I appear to have mine wish of killing you.”  His laugher at his own joke rains with loud malice upon the others in the temporary shelter…  He tries to recall his many encounters with the smaller human trying to remember anything he was overly protective of or anything he flaunted.  While turning to address the Matron of House Millithor he turns his mind to the matter at hand, “I believe now is a good time to pay me…”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 28, 2003)

Indeed Kilcif, now would be a good time to give you what you have earned. [/COLOR] she opens one of the chests and hands him a (couple of) bar (s) of platinum of a value of 10'000 gold pieces.  You will have the rest of your pay as soon as we have counted and identified it.

The agreed upon share was ten percent, of all hard loot. She hands the Bugbear bars and coins with to a value of 43'000 gold pieces. She then takes the 30'000 in gems that she had placed as a bet in the arena, and gives Narcelia her 15'000 gps back.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

_What the..._ "Someone care to tell me what happened here?" Dariel asks with a look of confusement on his face.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Narcelia smiles indulgently at the gathered party, less pleased than the Matron, but happy that all survived. She restores _Darkbolt_ with her Pearl and then turns to Quertus and to begin sorting through the things they'd gathered.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2003)

Thels said:
			
		

> _What the..._ "Someone care to tell me what happened here?" Dariel asks with a look of confusement on his face.




"To make a long story very, very, short, you entered the arena, Endur challenged you, you lost, all hell broke loose, we robbed Laral and got away with no casualties whilst leaving a massive wake of chaos behind us."

Carcelon then digs through her pack and replenishes her _Dispel Magic_ and _Cure Critical Wounds_ with her pearls.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Narcelia grins broadly at Carcelon's answer. "The Spider Queen would approve, don't you think?" She then realizes what she just said, and frowns slightly before turning hastily back to work.


----------



## Xael (Oct 28, 2003)

"Exellent summary Carcelon." Quertus then proceeds to hand Dariel his stuff back, and turns his attention to the body of Sarduel. He mainly tries to look for a spellbook right now, money and other valuables being second in importance to him (even though he'll happily collect them too).

While searching for the forementioned things, he also addresses the Matron: "Matron Mother, because we still don't actually know what the coin does excactly, and we now bought ourselves a little time before the Illithids arrive, would you like me to Identify the coin now? I should note you that I only have components for one casting of the spell, so I couldn't identify Sarduel's very probable magical posessions.

And frankly, if Lady Yyssiriryl and others arrive before the Mind Flayers, I think we could have the option of giving their proposal a second thought if the coind proves to be useful."

OOC: Expecting I have not rememorized the spells yet, and thus haven't cast _Detect Magic_ to know which items are magical.


----------



## metrostar (Oct 28, 2003)

Once they are alone in the cavern, Jena approaches Matron Ki'Willis and speaks in a low voice meant only for her.  Even now, alone with House Millithor, she appears like nothing more than a submissive love slave.  Perhaps it is because of the presence of Kilcif, the bugbear mercenary and friend of Laral.  Spies are always loathe to give up their cover identities, it would seem.

The slave girl wears only her jewelled slave collar, her sandals, and the delicate platinum tracery of her slave outfit.  The males are slightly distracted by her near nakedness, but the females realize whatever gear she has was left behind in their quick escape, and that returning for it would be risky.

My apologies Matron Ki'Willis, In the confusion, I did not realize you were still planning on kidnapping Endur after Dariel was defeated.  That was my error.  It seems I have spent too much time with the lesser races, and forgot for a moment the boldness and decisive power of the drow, especially a noble house such as yours.  Luckily my aid was not needed.  Those illithids are truly formidable opponents.

Seeing Matron Ki'Willis scan her near-naked body, Jena continues Do not be concerned about my lack of equipment.  I believe I can still be of service to you.  And keeping my slave identity may allow me to act when others least expect it.

OOC Missed the part about taking the unconscious Endur out, thought it was just grabbing Dariel and quickly snatching up the gold     I'll read more carefully next time, sorry!  Wow, things move really fast!


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2003)

As Matron Ki'Willis considers the future, she remembers the path to the merchant company headquarters of L'Tarranen del Egluth (the company of the coiled whip).  
_
Many years ago, when the company was first established with the partnership of House Morcane in Maermydrya and the financial backing of House Baenre in Menzoberanzan, she traveled this way before.

Then the Matron traveled in disguise with her then-patron Valence Kun, Marckarius, Narcelia, Quertus, Quertus' older brother Eilos, Quertus' younger sister Alaunirra, Alak Millithor (son of another of the Matron's sisters), and several commoners of no importance (Belgos, Durdyn, Guldor, and Rizzen).

From Mantol Derith they traveled around the Darklake to the strange plant creature Araumycos.  Traveling inside Araumycos they went to a hidden portal that had been constructed by Groomph Baenre.  After speaking the password, the portal transported them 600 miles through the extremely dangerous Sharnwall on one side and out of the Sharnwall on the other side to a portal west of the Darklake.  L'Tarranen del Egluth's company headquarters was a mere three miles from the second portal.

The War Trolls and many other slaves had traveled this route to Menzoberanzan over the years.  If the slaves rememebered the password, they might be trying to travel home by this route.

But what alternative was there?

Traveling on foot through the buried realms would be fascinating.  The ancient magic of Netheril still existed beneath the surface of Anauroch.  But the Phaerimm would be certain death for House Millithor.  

Or, we could travel on the surface.  L'Tarranen del Egluth has a tunnel to the surface in the area known as the Dalelands.  Their exit was cunningly hidden in a supposedly haunted crypt known as the Dodrien crypts.  To keep the supersitious locals away, they had a sentry post in the crypts and they also stocked the crypts with undead and traps.  But in order to reach the crypts, the trip would be nearly 800 miles across the surface.  And they could expect to be hunted by the hated surface dwellers every foot of the way.  Especially in the desert of Anauroch where neither food nor water could be found.

Quertus's shadow walk power would be no solution for traveling through the Sharnwall.  The Sharn's and the Phaerimm were powerful spellcasters.  The way through the buried realms across the Shadow plane would be equally lethal.  

Although, the shadow walk power might eliminate the danger of crossing the surface world and allow them to reach the Dodrien crypts without incident.

The alternatives are:

The portal in Araumycos and possibly coming to blows with fleeing slaves.  

Or shadow walking acrossing the surface world to the Dodrien crypts.  Until they found the sentries or the route underground, they would have to deal with undead and traps.

_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif takes the bars and coin with great pleasure as he estimates the value of the coins quickly, but efficiently, drops them into has backpack.  He touching the platinum bars softly feeling the smooth texture of the platinum but he doesn’t touch the symbol of Gracklstugh.  He turns his attention to the drow wizard and house matron when he hears them talking about Sarduel and possible magic items, _Well, the human will have little to nothing to offer me and I would rather have the spell used for other concerns._  Speaking outloud, “Sarduel does have values as he could cast with out doing movements or with no items and he could wreck havoc upon someone with only looking at them.  Your pleasure slave can verify that if it's a matter of trust.  besides we might have an issue with this…” He points with one of his finger to the seal, “Have any of you ever heard of magical traps being forged in to the seals of pervious bars to kill and deter thieves?”  He glances at the house wizard, “I suggest we check the bars for magic as I would hate for bad things to happen by not being cautious.”









*OOC:*


I’m guessing I got 53 K total and Serpy wasn’t trying to short change me their.


----------



## Xael (Oct 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “I suggest we check the bars for magic as I would hate for bad things to happen by not being cautious.”





"I'll do that once I've had my rest an replenished my spells, since I already used that spell at the arena. But you said that Sarduel could do things by just looking? Interesting, let's see...", Quertus replies, and starts toying with Sardul's eyes also, trying to find lenses or something.

OOC: And the important question: What colour/pattern is Sardul's robe? 

...if it ain't black, I won't use it...


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2003)

As Quertus starts toying with Sarduel's eyes, the eyes of the dead surface worlder stare up at him.

The eyes are dry.  No tears.  No wetness at all.

Nor have they been affected by Sarduel's death.

Very creepy.

Then Quertus feels like he has something loose.  He pushes and the whole eyeball pops out.  Checking the other eyeball, it pops out as well.

Quertus believes that the eyes have been modified and preserved through the use of necromantic magic.

Quertus looks at Sarduel's robe and wonders about the dead sorceror's taste.  The robes are red with black stripes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 28, 2003)

Xael said:
			
		

> While searching for the forementioned things, he also addresses the Matron: "Matron Mother, because we still don't actually know what the coin does excactly, and we now bought ourselves a little time before the Illithids arrive, would you like me to Identify the coin now? I should note you that I only have components for one casting of the spell, so I couldn't identify Sarduel's very probable magical posessions.
> 
> And frankly, if Lady Yyssiriryl and others arrive before the Mind Flayers, I think we could have the option of giving their proposal a second thought if the coind proves to be useful."




The Matron considers Quertus' suggestion, a cruel glint of humour in the corner of her eyes The situation has changed dramatically since the Illithid 'master Klaxeon' delivered his ultimatum. His unvoiced threat of informing the lesser races in Menthol Derith of the rebellion in Menzoberranzan is now irrelevant. He has lost all of his enthralled slaves and one of his illithid servants, he has payed dearly for our victory, and there can be no doubt that we are now far stronger than him. Since he is no longer a threat it would be tempting to punish him for his daring to presume that he could threaten us. And if the coin turns out to be valuable, we just might. So yes, go ahead and Identify the coin, we can always renegotiate the agreement.

Ki'Willis ponders her alternatives, standing by herself and gazing out of the cavern. What to do about the Illithids, wether their continued alliance could be of more use than the price she would have to pay for it. Which path to take, the surface road might seem less dangerous but it presented its own set of difficulties. Perhaps a detour would make their quest easier, a swift travel trough Shadow to Skullport or some other center of trade to use their newly conquered wealth to better equip the group and change their remaining funds into more a portable form. Time might be an issue, but not terribly significant, Sos'Umpto did give them quite generous margins, after all.
Turning back towards the shelter she spots Jena coming her way, serenely she waits for the woman to speak. 



			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> My apologies Matron Ki'Willis, In the confusion, I did not realize you were still planning on kidnapping Endur after Dariel was defeated.  That was my error.  It seems I have spent too much time with the lesser races, and forgot for a moment the boldness and decisive power of the drow, especially a noble house such as yours.  Luckily my aid was not needed.  Those illithids are truly formidable opponents.
> 
> Seeing Matron Ki'Willis scan her near-naked body, Jena continues Do not be concerned about my lack of equipment.  I believe I can still be of service to you.  And keeping my slave identity may allow me to act when others least expect it.




 There is no need for apologies, girl. You did as you were ordered, within the limitations of your competence. At least that is what I have to assume, since your abilities remain a mystery to me. It would be more tactically sound, though, if I knew just how useful you could be to me, in and out of combat. It would benefit neither of us if your usefulness remained uncertain. I have no doubt that you are quite a cunning spy and seductress. You are a spellcaster, a sorceress perhaps?


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2003)

Marckarius mentions the strange dream he had about three Illithids interrogating him.  He is certain it could not have happpened and yet the Illithids in the dream looked identical to the three Illithids in the arena.  Marckarius mentions that he would prefer to attack the Illithids if the opportunity presents itself.

Quertus spends an hour casting spells and examining the coin.  

Quertus has determined that its original primary magic ability is it was supposed to protect the owner from mental manipulation.  It gave the owner a +2 bonus to his will save.  Except that there was a flaw in the design (deliberate?), and the owner has a -2 penalty to his will save against certain Illithids, including Syrzan, its creator.

Quertus also determined that the coin bears the Curse of Dragon Greed, a curse that causes the weak-willed who touch the coin to always desire it and to pursue it if they lose it.  Caster level 12 for SR; no will save.   After two weeks of not touching the coin, someone who was under the curse becomes free from the curse.  They don't necessarily realize that they were under a curse before, however, and may continue to desire the coin of their own will.  The other ways to become freed from the curse include death or a remove curse spell from a higher level caster.

Quertus has also deduced that the coin has hidden functions that identify can not discover.  He believes that the coin is both a storage device for memories as well as possibly a conduit allowing an owner to receive information from other owners.  Quertus is not certain how or why these abilities would be built into the coin.  He postulates that the original Illithid creator may have wanted the ability to read the mind and locate the owner of the coin for feeding purposes.  He is not certain how the memories fits into the mind reading and location aspects of the coin.  Quertus thinks it is possible that the coin has evolved from its original purpose and may be intelligent.

edit: added how to free yourself from the curse


----------



## metrostar (Oct 28, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> There is no need for apologies, girl. You did as you were ordered, within the limitations of your competence. At least that is what I have to assume, since your abilities remain a mystery to me. It would be more tactically sound, though, if I knew just how useful you could be to me, in and out of combat. It would benefit neither of us if your usefulness remained uncertain. I have no doubt that you are quite a cunning spy and seductress. You are a spellcaster, a sorceress perhaps?




Jena continues speaking with Matron Ki'Willis in a low voice.  

It would be best if you did not know what my abilities are.  Matron Baenre chose me as her agent for specific reasons, which require me to keep my abilities secret.  There are enemies of the drow, illithids among them, who can discover deep secrets.  And I request that you not tell your family and associates that I am anything more than a slave.  

I will tell you that I have focused on the more subtle magics, not the open, blatant magic that most arcanists prefer.  It is possible that I will be helping you without you even realizing it.  In fact, I have already worked my magic on House Millithor's behalf, in small ways.  And now that you know I am not a slave, we could work together in new ways.  While I weave my magic discreetly, you can act as if you yourself cast the spells, increasing the fear and respect that you and House Millithor already commands.  

When the time comes, my meaning will become clear to you.

OOC I see now why Endur wanted to keep Jena a secret, it's more fun this way


----------



## Endur (Oct 28, 2003)

As Matron Ki'Willis ponders the alternatives, she remembers something one of the Matron Mothers on the ruling council told her.  That Menzoberanzan, like other underdark cities, had many defenses against extraplanar travelers.  

She also remembers that the full name of Laral's establishment was "Laral's of Skullport".  She wonders whether the "of Skullport" was significant.  If Laral was a member of a larger organization, a center of trade might contain dangers from other members of Laral's organization.


----------



## Thels (Oct 28, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ... His opening catches them by surprise ... They look at him with suspicion ...




OOC: Please refrain from stating actions for other PC's?

"Well, I don't know about the seductress here, but I personally feel rather naked without my two short swords on my sides. Curse that dwarf! And his petty cousin Django, for trying to fool us!" Dariel says, while his fingers flash: Do we really have to split the loot with that muscleball over there?


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

After seven hours, Krecil knocks on the door to the secure shelter.  The members of House Millithor have completed their meditations and Quertus has recovered his arcane spells.

Krecil enters and speaks to Matron Ki'Willis and the others.


"I left the Drow luxury box in the direction of the drow quarter.   When I reached the door leading out of Laral's place, I smelled blood, but no one was around.  I looked behind the inn keeper's desk and found four bodies.  All of them had their throat's cut.  The inn keeper, two other servants that worked at Laral's place, and Lady Yyssiriryl.

"I looked around, but could find no trace of the assassin.  The assassin was very good.  No unnecessary wounds.  No blood stains in obvious places.  

"I went off looking for Trygon.  The drow quarter looked like a war zone.  The tents and buildings were smashed.  The only goblinoids in sight were dead bodies.  No drow were anywhere in sight.  Trygon was fighting several earth elementals and giant walking mushrooms.  I found a place of concealment and watched the battle.

"The Earth Elementals and Giant mushrooms soon stopped fighting and fell apart.  They must have been summoned creatures with a time limit to their presence.

"Trygon had taken some wounds, but he was healing very quickly.  He started sniffing the air and talking about tracking a Gnome and a Spellcaster.

"He fought several more skirmishes with mushrooms.  I never realized just how many mushrooms there are in Mantol Derith.  Then, he and I both saw the gnome slave and a dwarf running from one hiding place to another.  

"He started heading towards the two of them when he encountered Endur.  I guess the fight in the arena must have been over.  

"Trygon charged the dwarf, and Endur cut off Trygon's right arm with his first blow.  

"I started looking around and I realized all of the sudden that there were quite a number of Duergar walking around the cavern.  Laral and the Crown Prince were standing not too far from where I was hiding, watching the fight between Endur and Trygon.  Remembering that Duergar can hide invisibly, I decided it was a good time to start sneaking towards the exit from Mantol Derith.

"My last look at Mantol Derith, I saw a trading center that was falling to pieces.  Laral's place was on fire.  There were a few humanoids pouring water on the building, but not enough to stop the fire.  I saw a group of duergar toss another duergar who was wrapped in chains into the Darklake.  All of the independent merchant had packed up their goods and were fleeing the cavern.  Duergar and Goblinoid scavengers were looting whatever wasn't smashed in the drow quarter.  The Prince's entourage was piling into their boats to sail back to Gracklstugh.  Endur and the other dwarves were burning and boiling pieces of severed troll in a massive fire.

"So how was the arena?  What did I miss?  And the trip through the Shadow plane?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

metrostar said:
			
		

> Jena continues speaking with Matron Ki'Willis in a low voice.
> 
> 
> It would be best if you did not know what my abilities are.  Matron Baenre chose me as her agent for specific reasons, which require me to keep my abilities secret.  There are enemies of the drow, illithids among them, who can discover deep secrets.  And I request that you not tell your family and associates that I am anything more than a slave.





 I will know eventually, Jena. It will be all but inevitable if we are to travel and fight together for any significant amount of time. I will respect your wishes for the time being, however. 




			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> While I weave my magic discreetly, you can act as if you yourself cast the spells, increasing the fear and respect that you and House Millithor already commands.





The matron nods thoughtfully, seemingly intrigued by the idea.
_Really child, why should I place my life in your hands? You could easily frame or humiliate me if I accepted your suggestion at the wrong time and place. Baenre's agenda is not mine, nor, I suspect, is it yours.
_
...Simultaneously 'disproving' the heretical belief that Lolth is dead, and inspiring the masses to the belief that our House is favoured. Your idea has merit, but the wise will see trough that bluff and see it as a sign of weakness. Then again, the fools of this world far outnumber the wise. I would, of course, have to know which spells you can cast.



			
				metrostar said:
			
		

> When the time comes, my meaning will become clear to you.



_Indeed._



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Dariel says, while his fingers flash:
> Do we really have to split the loot with that muscleball over there?



(handtalk)  Just as long as he remains useful to us


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif watches as Quertus pulls the eyes out of the skull, _Yeah nothing for me.  I like my eyes..._  Dariel comments bring Kilcif attention back on track and causes him to chuckle at him; “You looked pretty naked during the fighting too…  To bad fighting lesson cost extra.”   He gives everyone a glance while pointing to the remains; “If no one objects I’ll dispose of that.” 


And if no one objects: Kilcif will to remove anything of perceived value from the human’s body and dispatch of in a way that a simple raise dead spell will do no good. 









*OOC:*


Sure thing and I’ll edit it out.   BTW it’s done.  Note: Sort of wanted this post to be two above but oh well, that's what I get for goofing off and not typing.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

"Oh yeah, of course *you* would defeat that dwarf without any problem whatsoever. I was kind of scared to learn Endur still lives, but now everything's fine. If we meet him again, we'll just send you at him and everything's solved. Anyhow, do we know the current surroundings? If anyone could lend me a weapon, I'll have a look." Dariel's eyes flash forth and back at the surroundings, not knowing what to suspect, while his hands keep grabbing for his sides, finding nothing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

Kilcif smiles at the drow, “I’m glad I can help you with your fear, but honestly it's just a matter of being subtle and in the right terrain I expect I can anything or anyone.“


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Dariel grins. "Wake up, boy. The right terrain is something that happens in child stories. Real life doesn't give out presents."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif with obviously amusement, “Agreed, and that’s why you should be subtle…  You should try it next time.  I don’t have any extra weapons to loan you but shall we go explore with what we have?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Ki'Willis looks slightly annoyed at the news Krecil was reporting. _Yyssiriryl you fool! I would have thought you were at least competent to be let out on your own. Imbecile, you knew the city was falling and yet you divided your paltry forces. Lolth damn you, you would have been a useful ally._ She can't help but feel saddened by the news, wether at the loss of a valuable tool or of a potential friend she doesn't know.

 A pity about Yyssiriryl, but it would seem that most of the blame for the disintegretion of Menthol Derith can not be placed on us. The attacks must already have begun even before we struck. We did not break the peace of Menthol Derith, the ruling council will realise that, and the political cost of our attack will be singnificantly lessened. The loss of Yyssiriryl is regrettable, but we have the resources to compensate for that.
Yes, Krecil. Our attack was an outstanding success, we accomplished almost everything we had intended. Our failure to capture Endur will prove inconsequential, I have a feeling we will have another chance at him if he manages to find us. That is a concern for later, we must now decide our next step.
Krecil, you wish to return to Menzoberranzan? Yes, you may, but wait a while before you depart. 
We have several options of how to proceed. Straight to Headquarters via the portal in Auramycos, or take the surface road in Shadow and trough the Dodrian crypts. It would, however, be of questionable wisdom to travel straight into certain danger carrying nearly half a million in platinum bars, gems and gold, when that wealth could instead be exchanged for formidable items of magic and additional mercenaries to support our cause. If we decide to take that path the question is which city we should visit. I would like to hear your oppinions.


ooc: Thels, Ki'Willis gave Dariel the sword Yyssiriryl gave her. (the description of the sword is in one of Endur's posts before the robbery)


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

Krecil responds to Matron Ki'Willis's question, 

"Matron, I am not sure.  The most open marketplaces in the North are Mantol Derith and Skullport.  Mantol Derith is obviously not going to be available.  

"I would not consider a drow city.  They might not have anything useful for sale.  Menzoberanzan has just suffered a revolt and Maermydrya was destroyed.  I can't imagine that the drow cities of Ched Nasad or Eryndlyn are much better off.

"The closest non-drow city is Gracklstugh, but again that wouldn't work.

"Unlike Mantol Derith where Menzoberanzan has long maintained a presence, you can expect to find no allies in Skullport.  If the Thieves Guild of Skullport has heard of Lolth's silence, I would expect not a moment of peace the whole time you are there.

"I would recommend that you enter and leave the city in the same hour.  Be gone before the rogues realize you are there."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

And what of the Rivvil city of Waterdeep? It would be possible for some of us to enter the city in disguise while others are hidden invisibly. Do you know wether we could find what we need there? The Red Wizards have an enclave there, no?


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

"The Surface City of Splendors has many powerful wizards and there are many items of power for sale there.

"Waterdeep has its own dangers, though.  Merchants are suspicious of those who come calling at night.  And the enclave of the Red Wizards is under surveilance by the most suspicious of those who serve the Paladin ruler of Waterdeep.  Far better to approach the Red Wizards in Skullport.  

"Going above, even in disguise, is a great risk.  The sun itself is our enemy and it is hard to see when the glare of the sun is in your eyes.  Not to mention that many of the magics of our race fail when exposed to sunlight."


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Narcelia frowns slightly at Krecil's news. _That is almost too convenient. Alone here, our resources limited and our allies all dead. And Krecil not seeing any of it. We have only his testimony to go by! Where are the Illithids?_ She tries to shake the bad feeling, but she cannot rid herself of the idea that something is not right. [Can I Sense Motive him?]

"Matron," she says, glance sliding toward Krecil briefly, "perhaps we _should_ see how Ched Nasad and Eryndlyn fared. If any of us survive there, surely we will be able to procure supplies, or at least find out where we can go that is remotely safe."

If Dariel still would like another weapon, she will lend him Nightchill (+2 frost longsword).


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

The door to the shelter opens all by itself and the two remaining Illithids walk in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 29, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif will base his actions upon the drow’s actions.  To be on the safe side he will try and isolate himself so that the Illithids will have to fronts to worry about while he mental recalls his Morningstar from his backpack.









*OOC:*


Note the weapon will not appear to he reaches for it


----------



## Xael (Oct 29, 2003)

As the Illlithids enter (preferably before), Quertus touches his house insignia and sends a _Message_ to Matron, explaining the coin's functions quickly (I doubt I could word them again reasonably). "The coin's usefullness to us is questionable, as it seems I still don't know how to control it. If anyone can. I doubt we would lose much if we handed it to the Illithids, but it's your decicion, Matron Mother.", he adds after the explanation.

Quertus readies to cast _Disintegrate_ on Master Klaxeon's companion, if Matron decides to attack.



OOC: Oh, and Quertus would have cast _Detect Magic_ to identify rest of Sarduel's magical posessions, and removed them before the corpse is disposed. I quess that depends has the copse been disposed yet, I'm a bit confused about the timeline now.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

When the Illithids appear, Narcelia shifts so she is facing them (probably standing in an apparently belligerent manner) and waits for the Matron to speak.

Edit: I will ready an action to do whatever the Matron says.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> The door to the shelter opens all by itself and the two remaining Illithids walk in.




She faces the Illithid Master with a pleasant enough expression on her face, 

 Ah, Master Klaxeon. I expected you to be here sooner, I hope the reason for the delay was not unpleasant. Do come in, we have much to discuss.
She waits for the illithids to come deeper into the room, where they would be easier surrounded by her warriors.


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

Master Klaxeon and his fellow Illithid walk into the middle of the room.  Not at all concerned by the fact that they are now surrounded by the drow and the bugbear.

Master Klaxeon speaks, 
"Ahhh, well, plane shifting is unpredictable at the best of times.  Sometimes the plane you travel to is faster than this one.  Sometimes it is slower.  Sometimes you arrive where you expect.  Sometimes you arrive far from where you expect.

"Ahhh, but enough of our traveling woes.  We see that you have collected sizable winnings from the arena.

"Now, we would like what is coming to us as a part of the bargain we struck."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Her expression remains polite, but there's a subtle mockery in her voice and her eyes glitter slightly with amusement.
 Indeed? Your assistance was quite helpful, but surely you cannot claim to have fulfilled your part of the bargain. The exact wording of the agreement was, as you surely remember;


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> If he (the Illithid Master Klaxeon) or his associates uses their powers to assure that my son Dariel is victorious in his current battle against Endur I will give him the coin at no further cost after the battle is won.



Unfortunately it turned out Dariel was not victorious in his fight with Endur. On the contrary, he was quite obviously defeated. He fell unconscious before Endur was stunned, and was later rescued from certain death in the jaws of Endur's pet wolf by my daughter Carcelon, after you had already departed. The dwarf Endur is still alive and remains a potential threat to our security. 
Your assistance was quite generous, and has helped our cause immensely. We are grateful for your heroic self-sacrifice for our sake. Yet, as beings of Law you must realise that your part of the bargain remains unfulfilled, and due to the temporal qualities of this plane it can never be fulfilled. It would seem that our previous agreement is null and void, and we are back to where we started.

You offered to buy the coin for 5000 gold. Hmm, no, that is not nearly enough. Make me a better offer, and perhaps we can come to a new agreement.


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

Master Klaxeon responds, 
"Ahh, Matron Ki'Willis, but you have gained far more in platinum than you would have gained in wagers had Dariel won.  Please do not try to deny me the coin I requested and the other matters we discussed.

"After all, it would be a shame if I was forced to transmute these wonderful bars of platinum into dust."


OOC: Those of you who make sense motive checks believe that he isn't bluffing (or, if he is bluffing, he is so good of a bluffer that you have no way of knowing when he is bluffing and when he isn't)


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 29, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the late reply.  Random connectivity issues prevented me from posting sooner...

<rewind>
Before Carcelon rests for the evening she spends an hour in prayer, thinking that even if the drow as a whole are being tested by Lolth that today the priestesses of House Millithor are worthy of a response.  She then picks one of the bunks in the _Shelter_ and drifts into reverie.

OOC:  I assume that between the matrons _CCW_ and a nights rest I'm fully healed?

When she awakes she looks turns toward Quertus while looking through her pack for clothes that aren't torn & bloodstained,
"Quertus, next time you conjure one of these would it be too much trouble to build one with a proper bath?  I stink of goblin."

<time passes, return to present>
As the illithids enter, Carcelon is sitting on one of the beds patching up her clothes, the _Rod of Viscid Globs_ within easy reach.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

"Thank you, sister. Two swords on my sides makes me feel more at ease."

As the Illithid enter, Dariel stays silent and just watches them from a corner, waiting for whatever the Matron decides.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> Master Klaxeon responds,
> "Ahh, Matron Ki'Willis, but you have gained far more in platinum than you would have gained in wagers had Dariel won.  Please do not try to deny me the coin I requested and the other matters we discussed.
> 
> "After all, it would be a shame if I was forced to transmute these wonderful bars of platinum into dust."





Oh, but my dear friend, that would be rather rash don't you think? If you attempted that it would most definately mean the end of our negotiations. I am not being unreasonable here, let us not resort to uncivilized behavior. There is still a deal to be made, and a mutual enemy to destroy.


ooc: Can he _Disintegrate_ the contents of a closed chest? Can a single _Disintegrate_ spell affect more than a single object (unles it's metamagiced)? Don't the chest and every single bar it contains count as separate objects?


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

Master Klaxeon responds to Matron Ki'Willis.  His response takes the tone of a fanatic, or perhaps one under the effect of a _geas_.


"Yes, Syrzan must be destroyed!  Do you know where Syrzan is?"


As Quertus listens to the discussions, his mind wanders and he remembers Trygon's last words.

Trygon's deep voice rumbles. "I smell Earth and Dust and Pain. Battle, Bloodshed, Fear, and Treachery are in the air! I smell Magic and Treachery... smells like Eilos, but not quite. Almost Eilos is nearby."

Quertus comes back to himself and focuses on the conversation between the Matron and the Mindflayer.

OOC:
One object can include contents.  So, you can disintegrate a chest and what is inside it.  So if you are disintegrated, your gear and what you had for lunch may be dust along with you.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2003)

The snake-heads on her flail writhe lazily, one of them yawns widely, disdainfully showing its poisonous fangs to the world. 
 No, that I do not know. I have leared nothing about the Abomination since the last time we spoke, and I doubt that my dear Krecil knows either. As a token of my good will I will allow you to ask your one question to Krecil with your Mind Probe, as we agreed. She nods slightly, as if to hint that she includes herself too in that offer.  Deviate from our agreement even the slightest and the consequences will be most unpleasant for you. Once you are certain that he is no traitor we can perhaps continue our negotiations in a more constructive manner.

Krecil, I want you to tell me exactly what they ask you and what reply you give._ and if you have betrayed me, you are not too useful to be replaced. _


----------



## Endur (Oct 29, 2003)

Master Klaxeon responds to Matron Ki'Willis with a broad smile on his face.

"Excellent!  I knew we could cooperate to accomplish great things!"

With a flourish of his hands, Klaxeon retrieves a circular metallic device from his belt.  

Showing the device to Matron Ki'Willis and the other members of House Millithor, he explains almost as if he were trying to sell the device to you, 
"Matron Ki'Willis Millithor, the esteemed patron of House Millithor Krecil, and other members of the great House Millithor, this device I hold in my hands is a Cephalometer.  Once placed upon the head, this device can be used to probe the mind.

"There is no pain!  The subject will feel a mental intrusion.  A subject with a strong will can prevent the mind probe if he so chooses.  If the subject chooses to prevent the mind probe, an observer will see little red, green, and blue lights around the Cephalometer.  No lights means that the probe is proceeding correctly.  

"If you wish, in order to prove our good will and that the device does not inflict pain, we would be happy to demonstrate the Cephalometer on another of your servants before using this device on your beloved patron.  Matron, you can even choose the questions if you wish to test the loyalty of your new bugbear."


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

Dariel backs away from the Illithid. _No way anyone is gonna put that on my head..._ he thinks as his hands touch the hilts of the unfamiliar swords hanging on his sides.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Narcelia smiles at Dariel absently and hands him her sword. But when Klaxeon speaks, she frowns slightly at the Illithid's fanaticism. She restrains herself from backing away from the mind probe, but her lip curls in distaste. One of her snake's heads hisses faintly.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

Endur said:
			
		

> "If you wish, in order to prove our good will and that the device does not inflict pain, we would be happy to demonstrate the Cephalometer on another of your servants before using this device on your beloved patron.  Matron, you can even choose the questions if you wish to test the loyalty of your new bugbear."




The Matron smiles at Klaxeon, _he really is an amusing little fellow_.
 A most fascinating device, master Klaxeon, it could be quite useful to us. Perhaps we could consider a trade, once you have asked your questions.(ooc: That is, unless Jena the Telepath already has Mind Probe as a known power.) A demonstration will not be necessary, I'm sure an individual of your intelligence would realise the folly of trying to decieve us.
I believe we are ready to commence the interrogation.

For all her outward serenity, she is ready to unleash death at any moment should something go wrong.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

*Narcelia, Eldest Daughter, Clr 11*

Narcelia prepares an action to attack the Illithid with her scourge, if he (or the other one) moves to attack the party.

Edit: By "prepares" I mean readies.


----------



## Endur (Oct 30, 2003)

Master Klaxeon continues his salesmanship as he proceeds to demonstrate how to use the Cephalometer.  Torellan is certain that before Klaxeon became an Inquisator, he must have been a salesman for psychic devices. 

"We will need a chair in the center of the room.  Very good.  Now, Krecil if you will just take a seat here. Excellent.

"Now, Krecil, this device will not function if you resist.  Do you have any desire to resist the device?"

Krecil responds glumly, "I will offer no resistance to the mindprobe."

Klaxeon continues and hands the cephalometer to the other mindflayer, "I will explain the process while my assistant demonstrates how the Cephalometer works on Krecil.

"See how Korblaxt places the Cephalometer on the head of the subject who has volunteered to be mind probed.  It looks almost like a metal headband and is adjustable in size.  It can be used on gnome sized heads all the way up to Ogre sized heads.

"In 99 out of 100 test cases, there are no longterm after effects from the use of the Cephalomter.  Truly an amazingly effective and safe device.

"Now, Korblaxt places his fingers on the device and prepares to begin.  

"Simultaneously, the volunteer should open himself to the mind probe.  Relax.  Rest yourself.  When you feel the mental intrusion, welcome it.  If you resist, we will see red, green, and blue lights near the Cephalometer." 

While this demonstration is going on, Master Klaxeon has re-established a mental link with Matron Ki'Willis.

_As previously agreed, I will ask the question simulatenously across this mental channel and outloud to Krecil.  In order for the mind probe to function, you will have to relax your will and mentally welcome the probe.  If you resist,  I will know that you are resisting, although there won't be any colored lights, to notify others._

Master Klaxeon speaks outloud to Krecil (and over the mindlink to Ki'Willis):
 
"Did you assist the Alhoon Syrzan or any of his confederates in the conspiracy behind the slave rebellion in Menzoberanzan or any other conspiracy?"

There are no colored lights around the Cephalometer.  Krecil responds with a look of indignant disbelief, "No, never."

OOC: What was the Matron's response to the question.  Did the Matron resist the mental intrusion?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 30, 2003)

Carcelon watches the proceedings with a mix of amusement and suspicion and thinks to herself,
"_I've heard that genius and madness often go hand in hand, if Klaxeon is as bright as he is batty
he could make for a dangerous opponent._"


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

The Matron's reply is the same _No, never._


----------



## Endur (Oct 30, 2003)

Jena watches what is going on with some suspicion. _99 out of 100 test cases?  I have heard that the cephalometer can do mind probes.  But I have also heard it can reduce a subject to a drooling idiot or re-program a brain.  Although perhaps the Illithids intended that result, so it was not considered a failure._

Marckarius is holding his flail in his right hand.  _At the first excuse, I'm going to kill an Illithid.  The Matron seems to like the leader, so I'll kill the other one._ 

Dariel thinks that Krecil is unusually focused on responding to the question from the Mindflayer.  _Perhaps the Illithid was lying when he said people could resist the Cephalometer's mind probe._

Narcelia glances over at the Matron.  _The Matron's eyes have glazed over, almost as if the Matron is thinking about something else and not watching Krecil's mind probe._

Kilcif is thinking that perhaps these drow aren't as powerful as he thought.

The assistant mindflayer removes the Cephalometer from Krecil's head.

Matron Ki'Willis smiles, claps her hands together, and announces, "Excellent!  I'm glad we were able to work together to satisfy your quest!  Quertus, I would like to see that coin for a moment."

Quertus holds the coin in one hand to show the Matron.  The Matron removes the coin from his hand.  

A change comes over Quertus.  Quertus yells, "I'll never give up the coin!  Ashnaz As Kak!" 

Quertus sends a green ray at Master Klaxeon.  The green ray dissipates harmlessly about six inches before it reaches Master Klaxeon.

Marckarius hits Korblaxt with his flail.  Torellan struck Korblaxt with his long sword.  Korblaxt falls to the ground bleeding from his wounds.

Krecil grappled Quertus.

Matron Ki'Willis yells out,  "Stop fighting!  Restrain the Wizard!  He is under the control of Syrzan's coin!"  She then tosses the coin to Master Klaxeon.

Jena thinks.  _  I never noticed how Matron Ki'Willis and Syrzan were so much alike.  I wonder if Matron Ki'Willis is actually dominating the mindflayer and this all some sort of elaborate test._

Matron Ki'Willis thinks:_ I can't blink my eyes or move a muscle.  My entire body is under Klaxeon's control and is doing his bidding.  His words are coming out of my mouth._

Initiative
Carcelon: 22
Kilcif: 22
Krecil :22
Dariel: 19
Marckarius: 19
Torellan: 15
Matron Ki'Willis: 13 
Master Klaxeon: 12
Jena: 12
Quertus: 12
Narcelia: 3


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 30, 2003)

Her mind fills with a terrible rage as she fights against the domination with all power of her will. She is not accustomed to taking orders, and the fact that she's been dominated infuriates her more than the actions she's being forced to take.
_No! How dare you! You will pay for this!... I will pay for this.  

Rage, Despair, Hatred, Hatred, Hatred. _

The snake heads of her flail writhe in a seizure of mindless bloodthirst.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 30, 2003)

Narcelia hesitates a moment, glancing between Klaxeon and the Matron Mother, and then steps toward Quertus, Scourge raised. She will ready an action: If he attempts to harm any of the females, she will attack him with the Scourge. [If someone's post would change my action, I'll post then to say what I would do instead of this.]


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

_Wha? What's going on? And why is Quertus rebelling all of a sudden?_ Not sure what's going on at all, Dariel grabs his bow and aims at the House Wizard, readying an action to shoot if he tries anything weird, such as attacking someone or spellcasting.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2003)

*Carcelon Millithor, Second Daughter, Clr 11*

"_What in the nine hells is going on here?_" Carcelon wonders.

Carcelon moves to stand between Klaxeon and Quertus, drawing her rapier as she moves, within reach to make an AOO if either casts a spell / activates a power.  She then readies an action to counterspell with _Dispel Magic_

OOC: Endur, I'm trying very hard here to only act on the information Carcelon has available at the moment.  If you think the above isn't reasonable, let me know and I'll revise.


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2003)

Carcelon is waiting to counter-spell the first person to cast a spell.

Krecil is subduing Quertus with several elbows and punches.

Kilcif draws his morning star and is ready to attack anyone who attacks him.

Dariel readies an action to shoot Quertus if he tries to cast a spell.

Marckarius finishes off the bleeding mindflayer with a coup de grace.

Torellan obeys the Matron's command and also inflicts subdual damage on Quertus.

Matron Ki'Willis breaks free of Klaxeon's mind control and can act immediately.

Initiative
Matron Ki'Willis: 13 
Master Klaxeon: 12
Jena: 12
Quertus: 12
Narcelia: 3

Initiative Next Round
Carcelon: 22 ready to dispel spell
Kilcif: 22 ready to attack anyone who attacks him
Krecil :22 
Dariel: 19 ready to shoot Quertus
Marckarius: 19
Torellan: 15


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Matron Ki'Willis yells out,  "Stop fighting!  Restrain the Wizard!  He is under the control of Syrzan's coin!"  She then tosses the coin to Master Klaxeon.



Kilcif upon hearing this will pull his Morningstar out but finds himself unsure whom really to attack.  He will move off the wall, and slightly closer to combat, giving himself more room to fight while he moves into a combat stance. 









*OOC:*


Hope the above counts for last round I was waiting for my results on the “sense motive” in OOC section.  Kilcif will attack the first person that makes an offensive move against him.  (Physical, mental [if he detects it], magical etc.)  After that he will make his moves based upon the situation, aka matron regains control, which seems to be happening or if one of the other drow or if he figures out what’s going on.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 31, 2003)

Finally free from Klaxeon's domination Ki'Willis moves forwards in cold fury to strike the Illithid down with her scourge.
 Kill the Illithid!


----------



## Endur (Oct 31, 2003)

Marckarius smiles when he hears the Matron's command to kill the Illithid.

Matron Ki'Willis swing her scourge at the Mind Flayer and three of the snakes bite Klaxeon.  Klaxeon screams alien words in pain.  

Klaxeon successfully concentrates in spite of the massive pain he is suffering and begins to fade away.  Carcelon attempts to dispel Klaxeon's plane shift.  Carcelon is unsuccessful in stopping Klaxeon from fading away.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 31, 2003)

Narcelia glances around quickly, making sure no one else is acting strangely. [Are we still in round-based action?]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 31, 2003)

The Matron visibly composes herself, in a couple of seconds she is once again her normal serene self. Though her mind is bubbling with rage her slight smile seems genuinely amused. Turning to Krecil she speaks,
 Enough, there is no need to subdue the Wizard. Is there, Quertus? 
She shakes her head, talking both to herself and the party.  I overestimated Klaxeon, by mistaking him for a civilized and intelligent being. I didn't fully expect his attack, and was momentarily dominated. A foolish move on his part. He would have nothing to gain by betraying us, and has now lost far more than he would have had he cooperated with me. He has his precious coin, and we have all the payment I would have demanded. 
Despite all his insanity he remains a threat to us, our location will soon be known to all our enemies in Menthol Derith. We have to leave, as soon as possible.
 Loot the corpse, and destroy it. (If he's back to his old self she turns to the Quertus,) Do you have two _Shadow Walk_ spells  prepared?


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 31, 2003)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Loot the corpse, and destroy it. (If he's back to his old self she turns to the Quertus,) Do you have two _Shadow Walk_ spells prepared?



"Quertus, does that bauble Klaxeon left behind actually do anything or does it just look pretty?" Carcelon asks, pointing at the Cephalometer lying on the ground.


----------



## Thels (Oct 31, 2003)

_Our rivals keep escaping death and our allies die by the masses! Are we next?_

As everything seems under control, Dariel checks upon the nearby surroundings, making sure no one stumbles upon them by surprise again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif nods his head but speaks nothing.  He moves quickly pulling off anything that looks important or out of place making a half hazard pile next to the body.  With little effort he pulls the remains up and tosses them over his shoulder and walks out of the temporary shelter.  Those that listen can hear a sickening hollow thud carry threw the cave.  









*OOC:*


Kilcif was looking for anything of value for him; aka jewelry, gems, coins, magical items usably by his class.  (Aka the robes are still on the body.

Kilcif drove his morningstar through the front of the cranium and then reached in with his free hand weeding around to get a good grip on the brain.  With a yank he snapped the brain from the rest of the body.  He then picked the brain across the cave as far as he can throw it.


----------



## Endur (Nov 1, 2003)

As Kilcif reaches in his hand to remove mindflayer's brain, one of the tentacles wraps around his arm.  

Kilcif spends some time smashing the tentacles and mind flayer's body, just in case.

The mindflayer's body had 40 pp, a silver dagger with a star ruby in its pommel (detects as magic), and a silk robe with several bloodstains and holes (does not detect as magic).  

The Cephalometer radiates magic.  Moderate enchantment and divination.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 1, 2003)

Narcelia mentally shakes herself and then gathers her things together, ready for the next trip. The two heads of her Scourge hiss angrily in reflection of her reaction to the Illithid's betrayal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 1, 2003)

*Kilcif: Bugbear/Male (Barbarian/Ranger/Rogue)*

Kilcif will clean up the pile before they go.


----------

